# Konoha Library Floor 2 Mafia Game: To Catch a Predator [Mafia Edition]



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

* Konoha Library Floor 2 Mafia Game: To Catch a Predator [Mafia Edition]*
​
*RULES*
Rules are thanks to James, but are not exactly like his. It is imperative to read them.

*DAY PHASE*


The day phase is when every player is encouraged to discuss about the proceedings of the game and decide who to lynch.

Voting for lynching is open for every player. Follow this format: *[Vote lynch player name]* and the Mafia Deities will bless you.

*If a player fails to vote but has posted once during the day phase, that will count as an automatic self-vote.* *VOTING NO LYNCH IS ALLOWED.*

*KEEP SPAMMING TO A MINIMUM.* This is a section with post count, and that's really cool to a lot of you, but don't abuse it. You'll be warned.

If a player fails to vote in two (2) *CONSECUTIVE* day phases, they will be modkilled. If a player fails to post at least twice during the day phases, they will be modblocked. If a player fails to vote, but posts twice, they will automatically vote for themselves.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every night phase.

Day phases approximately last *24 hours*.

*Day actions are on a first sent first performed basis, unlike night phase actions which are all performed at the end of the Dawn Phase*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*NIGHT PHASE*


There shall be *NO POSTING DURING THE NIGHT PHASE.* I may give a warning in the thread that whosoever posts after said warning will be brutally and mercilessly modkilled  or modblocked depending on my mood.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every day phase.

Each night phase lasts approximately *24 hours* unless I explicitly state that I shall extend it due to moderator-excusable reasons.

I will not wait for any night actions not sent in. *24 hours is 24 hours.*

*Every night action that is not roleblocked will still be performed even if the players of those actions are being killed.* Lol that sounds morbid. For example, if player A's day action is to kill player B and player C happens to target player A for a kill/roleblock/protection/etc., the player A will still kill/roleblock/protect/etc. player B but will die by the hands of player C.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*MISCELLANEOUS*


Leave the game discussion in this thread *UNLESS YOU ARE MAFIA CONSPIRING WITH EACH OTHER DURING THE NIGHT PHASE OR MASONS WITH SOMEONE* in which case you may use any form of communication lines you see fit.

*DO NOT POST ONCE YOU ARE DEAD.* Do not provide hints or comments that will intentionally or otherwise influence the living player's choices for lynch and/or actions.

*PLEASE BE AS ACTIVE AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN.* Remember that consecutively not voting in the day phase earns you a splendid modkill. However, if you have a legitimate reason to be inactive, inform me ahead of time of the reason for anticipated inactivity and how long the perceived duration of such will be. You must post twice in the game thread in order to avoid being mod blocked. You must vote once or else it'll be counted as a self-vote.

*ROLE REVEALING IS NOT ALLOWED.  THIS ALSO MEANS REVEALING OTHERS.* Do not post screen caps or copypasta the contents of *ANY MESSAGE CONTAINING YOUR ROLES*. You shall be modkilled if you do.

*FAKE CLAIMING IS NOT ALLOWED.*  You shall be modkilled if you do.

I would like to inform you all that *THE ROLE ASSIGNMENT IS RANDOM* so any fandom, gender, and name basis for role assignment is moot.

Also, pay attention to your role descriptions as some actions can be used only at night and only at day, some actions can be used at either night or day, and some actions can be used every night and day.

*The player with majority votes will get lynched. The phase may end prematurely when the majority is reached, however, it'll be my overall judgement depending on if there are any interesting day phase updates I am waiting for. *

If a kill fails, the target will be labeled as *[???]* and it will be simply stated that the attack failed.

Any questions, PM me.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*Player List:*

*Players Alive (29/46)*

1. Agmaster
7. Chigoobarito
8. Cokie the Clown
9. Cycloid *Kusajishi Yachiru* *Prinny*
11. DJ Scruffy
12. Firestormer
13. Gaia Moon Butō Rengoob
14. Geijutsu
15. Hammer
17. Immortal King
18. Ishamael
20. Kaitou *Panty and Stocking Winner*
22. Keiichi Song
23. Laix
24. Legend
25. LegendaryBeauty Cubey
28. Mastic
29. Miss Goobette
31. On and On
32. Platinum
34. RemChu
35. River Song
37. Samavarti
38. Se7en  SoulTaker
42. Tribulation
43. Tsubaki Sama *Scanty and Kneesocks* *Prinny*
44. Vash TS
45. WAD
46. Zabuza

Players Dead:
2. aiyanah *Pride*
3. AznKuchikiChick *(Near)*
4. Baroxio *(Baby Miku)*
5. Belphegoob *(Kurosaki Karin)*
6. Butō Rengoob *(Kogami Akira)*
10. Darth *Evangeline AK McDowell*
16. Hidden Nin *(Pokemon Trainer Red)*
19. Jessica *(Kurosaki Yuzu)*
21. Kakashi Hatake *Rika*
26. LifeMaker (Negi Springfield)
27. Marcelle. B *Hiroshi Ochiai*
30. Nois *Mitsukuni Haninozuka*
33. Princess Ivy Saturday *Maka Albarn*
36. Roydez *(Marth)*
39. SoulTaker *(Aisaka Taiga)*
40. Thdyingbreed *Toph Bei Fong*
41. Toreno *Sarutobi Konohamaru*


*Submitted Characters:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*(Toph Bei Fong - Avatar)

(Master En - Beelzebub)

(Kusajishi Yachiru - Bleach)

(Kurosaki Karin - Bleach)

(Kurosaki Yuzu - Bleach)

(Mina Tepeş - Dance in the Vampire Bund)

(Near - Death Note)	

(Etna - Disgaea)

(Wendy Marvell - Fairy Tail)

(Marth - Fire Emblem)

(Pride – Full Metal Alchemist)

(Victorique de Blois - Gosick)

(Kanzaki H. Aria - Hidan no Aria)

(Maebara Keiichi - Higurashi no Naku Koro ni)

(Rika Furude - Higurashi no Naku Koro ni)

(Andou Mirai – Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi)

(Hitman Reborn - Katekyo Hitman Reborn)

(Flower - Kowarekake no Orgel)

(Annie Hastur - League of Legends)

(Konata Izumi - Lucky Star)

(Kogami Akira – Lucky Star)

(Akemi Homura - Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica)

(Suzuki Sora - Mahō Tsukai ni Taisetsu na Koto: Natsu no Sora)

(Kumagawa Misogi – Medaka Box)

(Sarutobi Konohamaru - Naruto)

(Hyuga Hinata - Naruto)

(Hatake Kakashi - Naruto)

(Negi Springfield - Negima)

(Fate Averruncus - Negima)

(Evangeline AK McDowell - Negima)

(Kaminogi Haruka – Noein)

(Rika – One Piece)

(Mitsukuni Haninozuka - Ouran High School Host Club)

(Panty & Stocking - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt)

(Skanty & Kneesocks - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt)

(Pokemon Trainer Red - Pokemon)

(Maka Albarn - Soul Eater)

(Mikoto Misaka - To Aru Majutsu no Index)

(Aisaka Taiga – Toradora)

(Kaguya Houraisen - Touhou)

(Kaga Rin – Usagi Drop)

(Ryo Bakura – Yu-Gi-Oh)

(Baby Miku - Vocaloids)

(Hiroshi Ochiai - ???)
*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*Actions List:*​
*Day Phase 1:*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*A Wondrous Party*
​
From all around the various aniverses characters gathered, for a grand party was being thrown.  They didn't know who it was that invited them, but there was going to be cake and everybody loves cake.  This was legit.

Monitoring the gathering from a distance, a figure smiled.  A microphone in hand, he made an announcement.

*Kakashi Hatake is Innocent*
*On and On is Guilty*

*Day Phase 1 Begins

Game Start

(You may now begin posting)*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

First. 

*[Vote Lynch Cokie the Clown]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn second

[*vote lynch On & On]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 5, 2011)

so wait is on and on mafia

@scruffy: oh you


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2011)

kawaii desu uguu

should be interesting to see whether this microphone figure is trustworthy.


----------



## River Song (Oct 5, 2011)

Game on .


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> so wait is on and on mafia
> 
> @scruffy: oh you


I'm confused as well..2 people confirmed by Mystic in the opening post...? Was that someone's action? o_O

Also, I think I'mma make voting you first a tradition. <3


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm confused as well..2 people confirmed by Mystic in the opening post...? Was that someone's action? o_O
> 
> Also, I think I'mma make voting you first a tradition. <3



well there is the innocent child role that confermes your town in the OP but i never heard of a role that said your scum in the OP


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm confused as well..2 people confirmed by Mystic in the opening post...? Was that someone's action? o_O
> 
> Also, I think I'mma make voting you first a tradition. <3



There's the innocent child(pretty common in recent games) and the guilty child?(first time seeing it).I doubt lynching him will be so simple though something will probably happen once we do that


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

It's not even past page 1 and i'm already confused


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm I guess mysterious microphone guy is trying to start us off on the right foot. 

*[Vote lynch On and On]*

Depends on if that was an action I'll be back later to change this vote.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

It's page one and I'm already amused


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> well there is the innocent child role that confermes your town in the OP but i never heard of a role that said your scum in the OP


I haven't actually played in a game with that role...would I be wrong to assume that Kakashi Hatake is somehow related, then? Having been cleared in the OP and all...


Immortal King said:


> There's the innocent child(pretty common in recent games) and the guilty child?(first time seeing it).I doubt lynching him will be so simple though something will probably happen once we do that


Surely there's gotta be a vigi who can take care of it, then. 

Regardless, having a guilty verdict declared in the first post is a good enough reason to vote.

*[Change Vote Lynch On and On]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*

o.O

O.o

O.O

Well, this is kawaii desu land.

I guess anything can happen.

Bring on the marshmallows and sparkles and dancing kirbies <3333333~!

(>^_^)> 

KAWAII DESUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Laix (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't know why, but I just had a thought that maybe Kakashi is guilty and On and On is innocent  Of course, I'm looking to deep into shit.

I want to see what On and On has to say for himself however before I place my vote.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> *[Vote Lynch On and On]*


Not a No-Lynch vote from Tsubaki? 

I kid, I kid. :3


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Not a No-Lynch vote from Tsubaki?
> 
> I kid, I kid. :3



No point in placeholders when there's something blatant out.

I look forward to On and On's defence


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*

Hey guys, lets do this. :33


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I haven't actually played in a game with that role...would I be wrong to assume that Kakashi Hatake is somehow related, then? Having been cleared in the OP and all...
> 
> Surely there's gotta be a vigi who can take care of it, then.
> 
> ...



My personal bet is that he's unkillable besides lynch and once we lynch him he transforms or sth.This is all speculation of course


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*
I will put my trust in the anonymous statment of the write up.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

Things that are too good to be true usually are. This is too obvious.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 5, 2011)

On and On might not play. Anyway it's better to wait and see what happens. I don't quite like this opening something isnt siting right. Someone with a vig kill will go after On and On but I think thats the point. I'm guessing he is a bomb so a roleblock and vig kill combo would be best.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Laix said:


> I don't know why, but I just had a thought that maybe Kakashi is guilty and On and On is innocent  Of course, I'm looking to deep into shit.


That is of course one possibility. With the OP stating, "Monitoring the gathering *from a distance, a figure smiled*. A microphone in hand, he made an announcement," I am assuming that that Cokie is right in that this role is just a bystander or something. 


> I want to see what On and On has to say for himself however before I place my vote.


If you aren't going to vote to lynch him, why does O&O need to give a defense? 


Tsubaki Sama said:


> I look forward to On and On's defence


Obviously he is going to call BS on the post either way.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Things that are too good to be true usually are. This is too obvious.



hence me voting Kakashi


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2011)

It is kinda too obvious to give us a mafia right away from the start.

It smells like a trap.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> On and On might not play. Anyway it's better to wait and see what happens. I don't quite like this opening something isnt siting right. Someone with a vig kill will go after On and On but I think thats the point. I'm guessing he is a bomb so a roleblock and vig kill combo would be best.


I agree. Hell, maybe even it's worth someone investigating him. If O&O is confirmed mafia, then that likely means that Kakashi is confirmed as well.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTION*​


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 5, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *INCOMING ACTION*​


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 5, 2011)

In b4 vig kill


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *INCOMING ACTION*​





Immortal King said:


> In b4 vig kill


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5

Seriously hope that if it's a vig kill attempt, that we weren't trolled. x_x


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*

also i didn't even know annie's last name


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*The Demon Sisters Make Their Move*
​
Kneesocks: What do you think of this party so far Scanty?

Scanty: Eh, its boring right now.  Let's hurry up and find those damned angels so we can mess them up.

Taking out their weapons the two sisters begun their assault, hitting a couple of bystanders.

*Hiroshi Ochiai* and *Maebara Keiichi*  have been attacked by the *Demon Sisters* and live.

(Btw, before you think anything the name colors mean nothing in this write-up )


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2011)

There's a confirmed scum....lmao. 

*[vote lynch On & On]
*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Maebara Keiichi and [???] have been attacked by the Demon Sisters and live


I'mma guess O&O and Kakashi were the ones attacked...? o_O


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]


*


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 5, 2011)

And so it has begun. The Internet police will be here to arrest us all shortly


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'mma guess O&O and Kakashi were the ones attacked...? o_O



Probably reading into it way too much but

"Eh, its boring right now. Let's hurry up and find those damned angels so we can mess them up."

Makes it seem to me like it's not an actual vig attack?

If it's not then it might not have been On and On & KH targeted.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

It said some innocent bystanders were caught in the attack. I'm guessing only one person was attacked which might have been OAO. ??? was the collateral damage. 

They didn't help one bit :S


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Probably reading into it way too much but
> 
> "Eh, its boring right now. Let's hurry up and find those damned angels so we can mess them up."
> 
> ...


The post clearly stated that Maebara and 1 other unknown person were attacked and survived. 

One possibility, albeit unlikely, is that O&O could have been protected. Of course, there's no way of knowing who it was who got attacked, or who even did the attack, so it's pure speculation at this point.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> The post clearly stated that Maebara and 1 other unknown person were attacked and survived.
> 
> One possibility, albeit unlikely, is that O&O could have been protected. Of course, there's no way of knowing who it was who got attacked, or who even did the attack, so it's pure speculation at this point.



I know what it said 

I just don't like to assume flavour text is alwaysss there for no reason


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

First mod derp, made a mistake.  I'm revealing the [???] role


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 5, 2011)

I am still confused as to how we got they post before the game even started...

Much puzzlement as to it's authenticity because of this...

Makes me wonder if there's a trickster type role that gives out stuff at random


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> I just don't like to assume flavour text is alwaysss there for no reason


True, true. As I said though, the explanation I gave is just a possibility. There's very little we have to go on, and with O&O being busy recently, we're probably not going to have much more. D:


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTION*​


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Already another action? Dayum. This is already pretty eventful.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2011)

another one? Oh goodie.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

Let's see what happens this time


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*Anarchy Strikes Back?*
​
*Panty:* So those fucking Demon bitches are here too are they

*Stocking:* They just never learn.

Panty and Stocking begin to exchange fire, they hit some random people as well.

*Kaminogi Haruka* and *Pride* have been attacked by the *Anarchy Sisters* though they survive as well.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

> Panty & Stocking chars failing on all attacks


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2011)

This character roster is giving me a boner.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 5, 2011)

So i guess at least of of those four attacks had to been directed to On and On, if he is mafia, and this game is slightly canon, the he should probably be Pride.
Also i think the Demon sisters may be mafia or independets, since they seem to have similat abilities to Panty and Stocking, and i don't think to similar massons with two kills would in the same faction.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vash TS]*


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> > Panty & Stocking chars failing on all attacks


If it's only a warm up we're fucked tho


Darth said:


> This character roster is giving me a boner.



p*d*p**** get


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

So either we have some very useless vigilantes, a large amount of bulletproof roles...

Or something is going on with those 'kills'


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth said:


> This character roster is giving me a boner.



Oh whoa.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]

wtf i get some random bitch role instead of Marth from fire emblem :<
*


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> And so it has begun. The Internet police will be here to arrest us all shortly



yeah should probably change the name of the mafia game. I want to be FBI some day....not investigated by them.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm willing to bet that O&O had to have been in that group of 4 people attacked. If he wasn't, then I have no idea why these vigis would have targeted someone else.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Careful with the reveals guys 

Also 

*INCOMING ACTION*


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 5, 2011)

Unless and this might be why no one died that panty and stocking have to take out scanty and kneesocks and visa versa...

Just a guess on my part but it seems plausible


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh shit, another one?!


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth said:


> This character roster is giving me a boner.



he is aroused!!! lynch !


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

This game is fierce


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*Cake For You!!!*
​
Elsewhere at the party, a brave soul was undaunted by the battle going between the angel and demon sisters.  Cake in hand, he forged ahead on his mission and approached a young lady.  "Want some cake?!?!?!"

*Honey-sempai* has given *Mina Tepeş* some cake.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Someone give me cake too. 
=[


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Sugoi sugoi


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 5, 2011)

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAIKU~~! <333


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

I wonder what kind of cake it is


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

I WISH I WAS A CAKE AND ALL OF YOU COULD EAT ME


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Oro?  *[Vote Lynch On and On]  *herp?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch on & on]*

I don't like it, but it should tell us whether this announcer is trustworthy or not


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 5, 2011)

There is so much to smh at this game


----------



## Frosch (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch on and on]*

in before mystic trolls us :zomg


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

this game is going to slowly drive me insane i see


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going with O&O, but I'm in fear of this announcer being a fake


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> And so it has begun. The Internet police will be here to arrest us all shortly


Why would they do such a thing?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> this game is going to slowly drive me insane i see



What're you doing on the internet if you're sane ;D?


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't worry God has a way of revealing the truth.

*cough* hacks up blood. bring the votes


----------



## Frosch (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like to see what On and On has to say about this lol


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Interesting events already, Im not so sure we should trust ol' boy in the write up without hearing O&O first.



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> First mod derp, made a mistake.  I'm revealing the [???] role


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth said:


> This character roster is giving me a boner.


*mental note* Character Male.  Oh wait, am I doing it wrong?   *rewind* . . . *calls cops*


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*

This will see if the announcer can be trusted


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch darth]*


Because he is either a supervig that will destroy the town with his towning or he is mafia. Either way, this lynch saves town.


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> *[vote lynch darth]*
> 
> 
> Because he is either a supervig that will destroy the town with his towning or he is mafia. Either way, this lynch saves town.





You're a bastard Trib. In all honesty however, I have a pretty mild role this time around.


----------



## Soca (Oct 5, 2011)

ugh what a lame role I have


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

The announcement easily might be a fake, it could be some ability.
I'll wait.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

How many votes on On & On? Get it up and the truth will be revealed.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

The opening might be some reverse psychology bullshit .

Also I want some of that cake .


----------



## Kei (Oct 5, 2011)

So cute pek But damn if I come late again

*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

*[VOTE No Lynch]*

atleast until O&O comes on to defend.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't get this "Until he comes to defend himself" stuff

It's the first day, what is he going to say? "The announcement is bullshit I'm innocent." I don't know what more people expect to hear if anything at all. 

*[Change vote No Lynch]*

That announcement makes me uneasy.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not afraid of being wrong, though it'd suck if he were a bomb or something.  Whoops, chekhov's gun.  I'm certain someone has time stop.  Why not lay it on on and on and undo it if it's a bad play?  After all, we get recon that way as well.  

I say we....sigh I wish I was mafia this game.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

O&O is NOT mafia, trust me. Which means that its possible that the opposite holds true for KH.

*[VOTE Lynch KH]*


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> O&O is NOT mafia, trust me. Which means that its possible that the opposite holds true for KH.
> 
> *[VOTE Lynch KH]*



are you implying something?


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought that much was obvious...


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> O&O is NOT mafia, trust me. Which means that its possible that the opposite holds true for KH.
> 
> *[VOTE Lynch KH]*



Why would we trust you, if you're not providing any basis or explanation to your actions?

And even if O&O is a townie, the announcement could easily be done by a third player that is trying to bring down either one of them down.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> Why would we trust you, if you're not providing any basis or explanation to your actions?
> 
> And even if O&O is a townie, the announcement could easily be done by a third player that is trying to bring down either one of them down.



Hmm lets say I can see through bs much better than you can. 

And what does that have to do with the fact that hes still a townie?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Hmm lets say I can see through bs much better than you can.


Arrogance only works on betas, elaboration is requested.  Risky road may link you as mafia when O&O gets lynched IS revealed as mafia.  

*chews nail*  Crud.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

Mysterious entrance into the thread


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Hmm lets say I can see through bs much better than you can.
> 
> And what does that have to do with the fact that hes still a townie?



I haven't even done anything yet, to judge my investigating skills(unless you have an ability)
I haven't said that O&O is a Mafia, I simply said that Kakashi might be a townie too, and that announcement might be done by a third player.
For example, A is a Mafia, and he wants to drop out some players, so he chooses B and C to put in the announcement, because if people found out that B is a townie, they will start to suspect C.

In other words, this announcement shouldn't be taken in anyone calculations.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> O&O is NOT mafia, trust me. Which means that its possible that the opposite holds true for KH.
> 
> *[VOTE Lynch KH]*



So On&On is a miller, I suppose~

Close set up game. I don't remember any closed-set up games where town won.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Arrogance only works on betas, elaboration is requested.  *Risky road may link you as mafia when O&O gets lynched IS revealed as mafia.*
> 
> *chews nail*  Crud.



If that was anywhere near the truth, do you really think it'd be wise to be this adamant about it, especially when I wasnt under any suspicion previously. 

Also that wasnt arrogance but actually a hint...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

Yu Yu Hakusho game was closed set up and town won

Have hope townies


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> I haven't even done anything yet, to judge my investigating skills(unless you have an ability)
> I haven't said that O&O is a Mafia, I simply said that Kakashi might be a townie too, and that announcement might be done by a third player.
> For example, A is a Mafia, and he wants to drop out some players, so he chooses B and C to put in the announcement, because if people found out that B is a townie, they will start to suspect C.
> 
> In other words, this announcement shouldn't be taken in anyone calculations.



Oh I thought you had said that and still voted for O&O, my b then.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Oh I thought you had said that and still voted for O&O, my b then.



Nope, I haven't voted on anyone yet.


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2011)

wow a lot of events while I was watching Batman Begins.

Seems like there are a lot of bulletproof-roles.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello everyone it is a pleasure playing with all of you!! 

Some questions to the Moderator:

- Green faction is the "Town" faction?
- Red faction is the "Mafia" faction?
- Are there more than 1 Mafia factions?

Oh yeah reps incoming


----------



## Platinum (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So On&On is a miller, I suppose~
> 
> Close set up game. I don't remember any closed-set up games where town won.



The town won a lot of closed set up games I ran back in the day.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Yu Yu Hakusho game was closed set up and town won
> 
> Have hope townies



Oh.. I see, but this game is tougher. We have no idea who will be mafia because roles were submitted unlike Yu yu, anyone who watches it will be able to tell what are mafia roles.

But no worries, I have my faith on town.

By the way, the announcement is not done by the third party. I couldn't imagine somebody would send an action even before the game started. If anything, the announcement was due to the role's ability


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

When people die I will reveal their alignment

Green will be town

Red will be mafia

Gray will be indie

Can't say if there is more than one faction at this time


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Alright Mastic, with that hint/claim of being masons [I THINK], I'll bite. But I still think that someone else should investigate O&O just to be sure. 

That said, I'm going to change my vote. It's just as likely that KH's result is false, and no one has actually stepped up to claim him town.

*[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> So On&On is a miller, I suppose~



Yeah, Id imagine so.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Nah we arent masons...

but dont waste an investigation ability on the same person, someone should confirm for KH then.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Oh.. I see, but this game is tougher. We have no idea who will be mafia because roles were submitted unlike Yu yu, anyone who watches it will be able to tell what are mafia roles.
> 
> But no worries, I have my faith on town.
> 
> By the way, the announcement is not done by the third party. I couldn't imagine somebody would send an action even before the game started. If anything, the announcement was due to the role's ability



And?...
I said it's a role ability.
Let's say _for example_ that I am Mafia, and I have an ability to post an announcement.
I post that Player 1 is guilty.
And Player 2 is innocent, when I have no clue who is what.
If people found out that player 1 is innocent, they will start suspecting player 2.
And I the Mafia don't get suspected a bit because I am not in the announcement.
I personally think it's a trap.

Read this post and try to reconsider your action.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there any information in regards of the KH lynch?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok good to know that

And now to the game, why is Kakashi being voted?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> O&O is NOT mafia, trust me. Which means that its possible that the opposite holds true for KH.
> 
> *[VOTE Lynch KH]*



of coruse 



Nois said:


> are you implying something?



Nois...why are you acting dumb. If you're acting dumb, it just makes me believe you're scum! 



Mastic said:


> I thought that much was obvious...



^



Roydez said:


> Why would we trust you, if you're not providing any basis or explanation to your actions?
> 
> And even if O&O is a townie, the announcement could easily be done by a third player that is trying to bring down either one of them down.



Because if a player vouches for another one as innocent, and that player ends up being scum down the line, that's basically a secure buddy kill/lynch.



Ishamael said:


> Mysterious entrance into the thread







Chigoobarito said:


> wow a lot of events while I was watching Batman Begins.
> 
> Seems like there are a lot of bulletproof-roles.



You seem concerned about that.

Annoyance to the mafia?


----------



## Darth (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait, who was vouching for On&On?


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Darth said:


> Wait, who was vouching for On&On?



Look at the post above yours lol.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Nah we arent masons...
> 
> but dont waste an investigation ability on the same person, someone should confirm for KH then.


You're not masons? o_O


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I see the most kawaii fucking game ever has begun


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic claims to know for a fact o&o is innocent, roydez agrees but only in the reasoning.  I can agree with the reasoning, but still fail to get _why_ I should trust mastic.  A hint, you say?  No way is my wikifu  strong enough to to check that many (role) quirks.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, besides that KH was confirmed as town by the write up., and that On and On is confirmed town by Mastic.. is there anything else that I missed?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 5, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I see the most kawaii fucking game ever has begun


Maybe you'll finally be extremely active in a game


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 5, 2011)

Butō Rengoob said:


> I see the most kawaii fucking game ever has begun



You know it


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Is there any information in regards of the KH lynch?



I think we shouldn't launch Kakashi.
And read my previous post.


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> You seem concerned about that.
> 
> Annoyance to the mafia?



the more roles are bulletproof the more I like it.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 5, 2011)

By the way guys, this game would not be the same without this song posted in here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You know it






Ishamael said:


> Maybe you'll finally be extremely active in a game


Possibly 

I just hope whoever Aria is does well


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Well, besides that KH was confirmed as town by the write up., and that On and On is confirmed town by Mastic.. is there anything else that I missed?


Those aren't exactly "confirmations." 

Considering I accidentally hit the post button too early and am rather against editing, I'll elaborate on what I was going to say earlier.

Mastic, I know role-revealing is against the rules, but there is a rather large amount of ambiguity in your post as to "how" you have claimed On and On as not guilty. If you have hinted cop, then my apologies, but outing yourself on D1 as a cop..smh. I'm puzzled as to why you don't want someone else investigating On and On just to completely verify both of you though..


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> By the way guys, this game would not be the same without this song posted in here:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g[/YOUTUBE]



actually

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItz-uNjoZA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Oct 5, 2011)

hmm seems we are at a cross roads


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> And?...
> I said it's a role ability.
> Let's say _for example_ that I am Mafia, and I have an ability to post an announcement.
> I post that Player 1 is guilty.
> ...



Yes, I encounter abilities like that before but that abilities before was not used on opening write up.
I'm trying to say is.. if there is an ability like that, it would be most likely active and it wouldn't be in an opening write up as no one would send an action just before the game starts.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Maybe you'll finally be extremely active in a game


Now now that's rude.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Those aren't exactly "confirmations."



I know, that's why I said..
"confirmed by write up."
"confirmed by Mastic."

which both confirmation can't be legitimately true~


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> I know, that's why I said..
> "confirmed by write up."
> "confirmed by Mastic."
> 
> which both confirmation can't be legitimately true~


Naw, I know. Sorry if I was being a bit picky on your wording, just trying to clarify. :3c


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Those aren't exactly "confirmations."
> 
> Considering I accidentally hit the post button too early and am rather against editing, I'll elaborate on what I was going to say earlier.
> 
> Mastic, I know role-revealing is against the rules, but there is a rather large amount of ambiguity in your post as to "how" you have claimed On and On as not guilty.If you have hinted cop, then my apologies, but outing yourself on D1 as a cop..smh. I'm puzzled as to why you don't want someone else investigating On and On just to completely verify both of you though..



Alot of contradiction in this post. 

So first you say " I know revealing is against rules but alot of ambiguity on your claims" then you say "dont know why you would reveal as a cop though" and then you suggest someone else with an investigation ability to "verify my claims", which means they'd have to sorta reveal aswell......... Interesting.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Naw, I know. Sorry if I was being a bit picky on your wording, just trying to clarify. :3c



No problem with that.
Anyhow..
*
[Vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

It's not too complex, Mastic is hinting that they have the ability to know for certain of o&o's innocence.  He is HINTING, maybe claiming.  And because of the rules that actually gives credence to him.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

Cops aren't the only roles that can gain information~


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> It's not too complex, Mastic is hinting that they have the ability to know for certain of o&o's innocence.  He is HINTING, maybe claiming.  And because of the rules that actually gives credence to him.



Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Alot of contradiction in this post.
> 
> So first you say " I know revealing is against rules but alot of ambiguity on your claims" then you say "dont know why you would reveal as a cop though" and then you suggest someone else with an investigation ability to "verify my claims", which means they'd have to sorta reveal aswell......... Interesting.


Actually, I don't see any contradictions. 

Yes, I said that role-revealing is against the rules, and that your post was ambiguous. I also said that IF you had hinted cop, then I would apologize for being skeptical of your post. To me, it is not a smart decision for a cop to out themselves on Day 1, which is why I suggested for someone else to verify O&O, because I'm not exactly sold on your claim.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Now now that's rude.


He's only being honest


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Yes, I encounter abilities like that before but that abilities before was not used on opening write up.
> I'm trying to say is.. if there is an ability like that, it would be most likely active and it wouldn't be in an opening write up as no one would send an action just before the game starts.



Actually that would be a wise way to use the ability, since people at the first     day don't try to read too much into things, they will lynch anyone.
Anyway, that announcement shouldn't be taken seriously I think.
I think the possibility of them being Mafia, is really low.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> Actually that would be a wise way to use the ability, since people at the first     day don't try to read too much into things, they will lynch anyone.
> Anyway, that announcement shouldn't be taken seriously I think.
> I think the possibility of them being Mafia, is really low.



It's highly probable to use an ability like that on day 1 but for it to appear on an opening write up. 

Anyway, case closed~


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> It's highly probable to use an ability like that on day 1 but for it to appear on an opening write up.
> 
> Anyway, case closed~



What's the problem of it appearing on opening write up?
The opening write up announcement isn't wrote by the Moderator, it's wrote by somebody, and that has this ability.
Case is nowhere close, I think the possibility of Kakashi being a mafia is less than 1/10


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

this defense of KH is very intriguing


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

*groans*  I'm not revoking my vote, cuz I'm stubborn and think that if o&o does get killed as town, we should rewind the day.  How do I know we can do that?  *looks at role list*  Pretty sure time is one of us kids' playthings.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> this defense of KH is very intriguing



No, sir.
It's isn't a bit intriguing, what's the problem with defending someone who is most likely a townie.
You're listening to the announcement, without doubting it a bit.
That announcement could easily be a trap...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> No, sir.
> It's isn't a bit intriguing, what's the problem with defending someone who is most likely a townie.
> You're listening to the announcement, without doubting it a bit.
> That announcement could easily be a trap...



why is he "most likely"

and if the announcement is a trap, wouldnt the most likely trap be the contrapositive statements are true?

though both can just as easily be town, but do you have any other leads?


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> because I'm not exactly sold on your claim.



Well, cant do nothing about that.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> No, sir.
> It's isn't a bit intriguing, what's the problem with defending someone who is most likely a townie.
> You're listening to the announcement, without doubting it a bit.
> That announcement could easily be a trap...


I found it a bit intriguing myself. =3

It's a bit peculiar how you're saying that he is "most likely a townie," then telling us to place some doubts in the confirmations on the OP. 

I forgot to change my vote back earlier. My bad. D:

*[Change Vote Lynch On and On]*


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> What's the problem of it appearing on opening write up?
> *The opening write up announcement isn't wrote by the Moderator*, it's wrote by somebody, and that has this ability.
> Case is nowhere close, I think the possibility of Kakashi being a mafia is less than 1/10


 Really now?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Well, cant do nothing about that.


Nope, you're right. Results will tell if my trust in you changes. Don't take it personally, there's just not much that can be done to change my opinion here.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

WAD said:


> why is he "most likely"
> 
> and if the announcement is a trap, wouldnt the most likely trap be the contrapositive statements are true?
> 
> though both can just as easily be town, but do you have any other leads?



If it's an ability he could easily write what he wants in the announcement.
Let's say he wrote that somebody is a Mafia and that one is a townie.
If we investigate the Mafia one, and found out that he is a townie, we will start to suspect the other player in the announcement, and that exactly what the Mafia who wrote that announcement wants, to lynch one of them.
Both of them easily could be townies, since it's an announcement the chances of it being a trap is high.
They're still suspects, but this announcement doesn't indicate anything.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Really now?



You misinterpreted my post.
I'm talking about this part



> Kakashi Hatake is Innocent
> On and On is Guilty


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 5, 2011)

How could someone used an ability to frame other players just before the game starts?

just before the opening write up was made?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

^ methinks it's not even possible. I agree with Roydez on the notion that it could be completely bogus, but it could also be completely accurate.

Very interesting situation here.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Why won't you get what I'm saying?
Are you saying the Moderator wrote this?
Kakashi Hatake is Innocent
On and On is Guilty
Why would the moderator tell us who is innocent and who is guilty?


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

I've seen an innocent child role before. This is where the moderator reveals the name of a townie player. 

The other thing is new to me though, revealing a mafia role is strange to say the least. 

The roles were sent prior to the game starting but I think it's not possible to use an ability before the game starts which is what you're claiming happened.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> Why won't you get what I'm saying?
> Are you saying the Moderator wrote this?
> Kakashi Hatake is Innocent
> On and On is Guilty
> Why would the moderator tell us who is innocent and who is guilty?


In regards to someone framing someone else _before_ the game started, I'm saying that's not possible. 

I have no fucking clue anymore. There's a lot of ways this shit can be explained. :/


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

It was on the third post, it could be possible, it makes more sense than a moderator telling us who is innocent and who is guilty.


----------



## Juri (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh? it has begun?

I hear you guys like lolis >_>


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> It was on the third post, it could be possible, it makes more sense than a moderator telling us who is innocent and who is guilty.


 That is the post that began the game though, before that the game hadn't begun yet officially. I guess people could have sent actions but they wouldn't have been processed in the opening write up.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> That is the post that began the game though, before that the game hadn't begun yet officially. I guess people could have sent actions but they wouldn't have been processed in the opening write up.



The moderator included the action in the post, instead of making another one after it, and it was at the end of the post.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

Roydez said:


> The moderator included the action in the post, instead of making another one after it, and it was at the end of the post.


 It's possible but I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

did you guys hit 15 votes on on and on?


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

I did something with my ability. If On and On is innocent at 15 votes he will be announced by the mod as such.

So lets test it out =]

I demand protection now 

cookies and cake too


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> It's possible but I've never seen anything like that before.



Nor I've seen moderator announcing who is innocent and who is guilty, at the beginning.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

RemChu said:


> did you guys hit 15 votes on on and on?


We're at 13 votes for On and On.

Immortal King, Nois, DJ Scruffy, Tsubaki Sama, Chigoobarito, Samavarti, Kaitou, Jessica, RemChu, Agmaster, Miss Goobette, Geijutsu, and Legend are all voting for him.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll switch for now, just to confirm...again.

*[CHANGE VOTE Lynch On&On]*


----------



## Roydez (Oct 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch On&On]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Now we wait for the mod. 

no announcement means this guy is scum. 

Prime Time.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

And that makes 15.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2011)

Checking in.  What's happened so far?


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2011)

a couple of vigi attacks which failed
someone got cake


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> It's possible but I've never seen anything like that before.


We speak from the same place, for what it is worth.


----------



## Toreno (Oct 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ON & ON]*

I forgot I even signed up for this game. 

So what's been going on?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 5, 2011)

Toreno said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH ON & ON]*
> 
> I forgot I even signed up for this game.
> 
> So what's been going on?


OH NO IT'S ITACHI


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 5, 2011)

Anything in terms of who you think is mafia?


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

dude read back one page. and read the opening of the game. that is all you need to know really.


----------



## Magic (Oct 5, 2011)

Mod hasn't been on since 7:05 pm
we hit the 15 votes around 8:37pm
so everyone just hang tight I guess.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 5, 2011)

No wonder I forgot about this game, I forgot to subscribe.

Anyways, if I haven't already:

*[Vote Lynch On and On]*


----------



## Suhoon (Oct 5, 2011)

Damn 190 already?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 5, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 5, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Vote Lynch On and On]
> 
> 
> *





Jessicα said:


> No wonder I forgot about this game, I forgot to subscribe.
> 
> Anyways, if I haven't already:
> 
> *[Vote Lynch On and On]*


 You vote stacking Jess? I got my eye on you.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2011)

*snaps pocky stick*


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

Nope, I completely forgot if I had voted (or even posted at that) so far, but I guess I have.

But you can keep your eye on me if you want, I don't mind.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 6, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Nope, I completely forgot if I had voted (or even posted at that) so far, but I guess I have.
> 
> But you can keep your eye on me if you want, I don't mind.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Innocence*
​
*On and On* is revealed to actually be *Innocent*


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

FUCK YEAH

*bOOOOOOOO YEAH

@Mystic
*uh you seriously going to get us in trouble with FBI....don't post lil girls.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

Not sure if there's a no editing post so who to vote now? Kakashi?


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 6, 2011)

hmm so is there a chance that KH could be guilty


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

K we have to find a new lynch target. This wagon is futile.

At least town you have two confirms. Me and On & On. 
let the discussion commence!!!

*[Vote Lynch Samavarti ]
*Basically anyone who voted early on for On and On with little reasoning. Dj, Tsubaki, whatever....

I can't vote KH though, that seems like it would be a blatant lie as well (that the microphoned pedo knows his role). At best KH should be investigated if possible.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 6, 2011)

I imagine KH getting an innocent child role in a game of loli and shota is probably very legit. The one about O&O is the one that bugged me, I would bet that KH is town for real.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Change lynch vote Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll go with this, but I doubt the wagon can be turned at this point. However lets hope my pessimistic side isn't correct.

*[Vote Lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

The microphone person obviously can't be trusted. *had we lynched On & On on day two he would expect us to lynch KH
*
still 50/50 on what KH could be so he doesn't get a home free card.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> *[Change lynch vote Kakashi Hatake]*



Why ?

That doesn't make sense at all. Had we lynched On and On, KH would be setup to be lynched. That is a blatant trap. Wasting two of our lynches potentially.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

Cokie the Clown said:


> hmm so is there a chance that KH could be guilty



Not much, since putting him in a write up, among a fake mafia, basically ensures that he is going to be investigated/killed/lynched, though the chance of him being mafia still exist, and i we don't have any other suspect so.............
*[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

46 players with like 17 on O & O a confirmed townie. We can turn this around Jess, so be optimistic.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

WOW at the people voting KH o.o  
I see mafia is going to have fun kidnapping all these helpless lolis/shota.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm off for the night. Mastic, I was wrong to doubt you sir. I apologize.

Someone really SHOULD investigate KH. Not worthy of a lynch, but of investigation maybe.

*[Change Vote Lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> 46 players with like 17 on O & O a confirmed townie. We can turn this around Jess, so be optimistic.



I guess you're right. I mean, seeing as you're confirmed town, town will always be with you, so I suppose you've got a point.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

Its more likely he is innocent tho. No mafia would risk a team member on the opening day.

Look at the little weasels who wanted to lynch him first, like Ivy or whatever. That is suspicious. I find people who are thinking two steps ahead of me fishy. >.>


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

*Btw I'm going to die automatically lol. *My role is the worst thing ever. I have to be lucky just to survive to the next day phase.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

Like I said before, that the microphone guy cannot be trusted.
It was a trap to make us lynch atleast one of the two guys.
If we found out that On&on is innocent, we would suspect Hatake, and that's what he wants.

*[Change Vote no lynch]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Not much, since putting him in a write up, among a fake mafia, basically ensures that he is going to be investigated/killed/lynched, though the chance of him being mafia still exist, and i we don't have any other suspect so.............
> *[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*



so you think there isn't much chance of him being mafia but still vote for him





looks like your trying to bandwagon while talking like your agenst it so your not blamed when he flips town
*[vote lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Samavarti ]
> *Basically anyone who voted early on for On and On with little reasoning. Dj, Tsubaki, whatever....
> 
> I can't vote KH though, that seems like it would be a blatant lie as well (that the microphoned pedo knows his role). At best KH should be investigated if possible.


Actually considering that the badwagoon was originated from and write up and the begining of the game, from an unkonown character from an unkonon faction (most likely not town though), and not from a rassonig or an attempt to scumhunt, the lack of reasoning is kinda normal




Cokie the Clown said:


> so you think there isn't much chance of him being mafia but still vote for him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think there are as much chances of him being mafia as eveyone else, but the chances of him being mafia and using the write up as a way to blend into the town, even though slim, still exist.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

Well I still suspect, Dj Scruffy and a few others who early on voted for O &O. 
I don't know this Samavarti kid, so I picked him.....I'll feel bad if he flips town.
need more info to work with.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 6, 2011)

But you're a very good player, Sama, you don't miss much. Do you really think in a game with so many loli and shota characters that one of them wouldn't get an "innocent child" role and be correctly shown as innocent from the start?

I find it hard to believe you just overlooked that or don't believe it, and yet you're voting the innocent child. Seems very suspicious.

Same goes to everyone else voting for KH, smh.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

Tribulation, I'm glad I found someone intelligent to discuss shit with. Really it baffles me why someone would even consider voting KH.
They are either silly or mafia playing dumb.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*The Dark Child*
​
"You want to play too?  It'll be fun."

Wary of those around her due to recent events, Annie blasted *[???]* with a fireball and protected herself.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

*coughs up blood*

Okay, that was random.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> I think there are as much chances of him being mafia as eveyone else, but the chances of him being mafia and using the write up as a way to blend into the town, even though slim, still exist.



yes it is slim and that's why some of us are suggesting he get investigated
we souldn't just flat out lynch him


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> But you're a very good player, Sama, you don't miss much. Do you really think in a game with so many loli and shota characters that one of them wouldn't get an "innocent child" role and be correctly shown as innocent from the start?
> 
> I find it hard to believe you just overlooked that or don't believe it, and yet you're voting the innocent child. Seems very suspicious.
> 
> Same goes to everyone else voting for KH, smh.



That's certainly a posibilty, a quite plausible actually.
Other posibilty is that some indie or maybe mafia randomly picked to random users.
Another posibilty is that mafia knowing that after On and On being revealed town, people whould think that KH is town, and that is all a trap.
Like i said before i think that the chances of KH being mafia are slim, but i have no other suspect right now, and i would like at very least to hear what KH has to say.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> That's certainly a posibilty, a quite plausible actually.
> *Other posibilty is that some indie or maybe mafia randomly picked to random users.*
> Another posibilty is that mafia knowing that after On and On being revealed town, people whould think that KH is town, and that is all a trap.
> Like i said before i think that the chances of KH being mafia are slim, but i have no other suspect right now, and i would like at very least to hear what KH has to say.



I think that's the case.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*The Game Master*
​
Elsewhere, Master En had decided to challenge a random fellow to a video game.

Ha, ha yes, I'm the best.  Bow before me lowly human!

*Master En* has defeated someone in a video game.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

That would be excessive mind gaming to assume we would assume KH is a trap. 
No smart mafia would risk giving their own on day 1 in my eyes.

Plus as a precaution we want him investigated. 

*Of course if he is a god father immune to investigations, that puts a whole new spin on things....*
/logs off


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

Basically, Hatake  at most should be investigated, we should move on to the next suspect.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Spirits are Always with You!!!*
​
It was that time, time to watch Ghost Bust!

Karin didn't want to watch the show with her, but luckily she was at a party and there were plenty of other people around.

*Kurosaki Yuzu* has selected *[???]* to watch Ghost Bust with her.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

*"Bohahaha, spirits are always with you!!!"*

*coughs up blood from excitement*

edit: that's all I have to do? K going to bed.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2011)

I really hope enough people come back to change their vote from On&On.. >.>


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Vote lync On & On]*


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lync On & On]*



Why are you doing this?
He was proven innocent.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 6, 2011)

seriously LB seriously


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 6, 2011)

Because spite > logic.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol, you guys honestly expected LB to do anything different?


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

So this guy always does this?
Kind of retarded.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2011)

LB is more of a girl.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 6, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Lol, you guys honestly expected LB to do anything different?



i guess your right


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

Spite > Logic.
I felt like referring to him as a boy


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2011)

Her.  You're not very good with pronouns.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Her.  You're not very good with pronouns.



I felt like *referring to him as a boy*

You're not good with reading comprehension.
I purposely did that this time.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 6, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> Her.  You're not very good with pronouns.



Now now Skeeter, he ain't hurtin' nobody.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyways even if he is a townie, I doubt he will be any help.
*[Change vote Legendarybeauty]*


----------



## Hidden Nin (Oct 6, 2011)

You're going to regret having such a smart mouth.


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2011)

So we gotta start from scratch, the early jumpers on the on and on lynch should be suspected, i agree with the kh investigation, and at least we know mafia has someone who can make announcements or alter writeups


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2011)

also *[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2011)

Roydez said:


> Anyways even if he is a townie, I doubt he will be any help.
> *[Change vote Legendarybeauty]*



I like this vote better than Vash.. 

So tempted to change..


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 6, 2011)

I still like the Darth lynch. He's mafia or the supervig that's going to hit town with unfailing accuracy. There are never any alternatives.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Samavarti]*

Get KH investigated, still a small chance that he's mafia, but not worth lynching him over it.

Also, it'd be troll if On and On was.... some kind of hated child role XD?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS​*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 6, 2011)

Ohshi...

Did I come in at the right or the wrong time :sanji


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*More Fun and Games
​*
Things were starting to get intense, the spirit inside Bakura's millennium ring felt his naive, young counter-part wouldn't survive in this environment.  Taking control, he spied a nearby girl and took her aside.

Without warning, he pulled her into the world of the millennium ring, challenging her to a shadow game.

*Bakura:* Lets play a game little girl.

*[???]:* What kind of game?

*Bakura:* The kind you lose!

*Ryo Bakura* has challenged *[???]* to a shadow game and won.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*I Choose You!!!
​*
Things were getting intense.  Spying someone he thought was rather suspicious looking, Red grasped a pokeball from his belt and sent out his venusaur.  It began to gather light.

*Pokemon Trainer Red* has sent out *[Saur]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch platinum]*
because rng chose you of the 3 names other names in the currently viewing bar

investigate kh


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Home Tutor*
​
"Ciaossu, you look pretty wimpy.  Do you wish to become strong?"

"Okay..."

*[Reborn]* has made *[Kaga Rin]* his disciple.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 6, 2011)

*[vote lynch ThdyingBreed]*

Rng'd.

I'm still not sure of any of these day one wagons.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Securing Allies*​
From the shadows, a man monitored the party.  He came here in pursuit of his nemesis and he would bring him to justice.  But first he would need help, competent help.

*[???]:* You two, I have a job for you.

*[???]* has assembled a team with *Misaka Mikoto* and *Aisaka Taiga*.


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

My initial guess was that both are innocent and Mystic was just trolling us but we'll see. I'd support a Darth lynch for removing a liability like one might have a tumour excised. Only problem is that if he's mafia, he's also his own faction's biggest obstacle to winning


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Heading to bed now, further actions will be processed later


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 6, 2011)

Reading this thread was so painful.  

Some people has guessed my role right.

*[Change Vote Lynch Samavarti]*

Don't waste your investigation on me, use it on Mastic or On&On.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2011)

So many day updates  
Mystic is going to have a hard time in this game.

And lol many of them are so random as well.

About Kakashi deal. I went bed so I couldn't figure if I should have voted for him or not and now it seems he can investigate other people. Since I really don't have any clues, besides trusting the Day Phase 1 star announcement, which I still don't, I'm going to play safe side this day phase, unless real evidence is revealed or someone ends up in a bandwagon.

*[Vote no Lynch]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Well I still suspect, Dj Scruffy and a few others who early on voted for O &O.


With all due respect, I actually reasoned my vote. Suspecting people who just voted him "early on" isn't the best; rather, those who didn't substantiate their vote are worthy of suspicion.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Reading this thread was so painful.
> 
> Some people has guessed my role right.
> 
> ...



Why do that when we had an announcement that says 0 & 0 is innocent(then again i don't really trust announcements)

*[change vote lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

my vote stays on KH

the trap was either just on and on, or perhaps it was a trap within a trap whereas they would EXPECT we would think that thinking KH is in fact scum would be a trap

lol wifom


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2011)

A trap within a trap.

trapception.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

well i was right about On and On being innocent it seems...

it did seem too fishy


----------



## Toreno (Oct 6, 2011)

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Had a feeling that O&O wasn't guilty, seemed to easy.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

* [vote lynch Tsubaki Sama] * gives me a suspicious vibe, but thats all i have to go on right now


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok ok, you have a point with children being innocent.  On the other hand, spite is not a  good trait to foster, I don't understand what we as a town gain by you  acting on such.  *[Change vote lynch Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Soca (Oct 6, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

seriously though

is there any reason we shouldnt be lynching KH?


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there any reason we should?
There are others annoyances at the moment like LegendaryBeauty.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2011)

I can't decide which people are more suspect. The ones pushing the LB lynch or LB herself.... We need a vote count. I seriously hate no lynches. It only benefits mafia.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I can't decide which people are more suspect. The ones pushing the LB lynch or LB herself.... We need a vote count. I seriously hate no lynches. It only benefits mafia.



There are currently two options:
Highly suspected - Samavarti.
An annoyance and useless - LegendaryBeauty.
Can someone post the current votes??


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2011)

Roydez said:


> There are currently two options:
> Highly suspected - Samavarti.
> An annoyance and useless - LegendaryBeauty.
> Can someone post the current votes??



How many games have you actually played? What evidence is there on Samavarti? If I had 400 pp I'd do it but I'm at 20 so I'm not going to bother.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Roydez said:


> Is there any reason we should?
> There are others annoyances at the moment like LegendaryBeauty.



Because at the very least its a good lead to check and see if the inverse is true for KH as it was for On and On, rather than pursuing spite lynches like LB.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Vote Count:*

On and On: 9 (Chigoobarito, DJ Scruffy, Geijutsu, Kaitou, LegendaryBeauty, Mastic, Miss Goobette, Nois, Samavarti)
Samavarti: 6 (Cokie the Clown, Immortal King, Jessica, Kakashi Hatake, RemChu, Tsubaki Sama)
No Lynch: 6 (Keiichi Song, Legend, Marcelle.B, Toreno, Vash TS, Zabuza)
Kakashi Hatake: 2 (Princess Ivy, WAD)
LegendaryBeauty: 2 (Agmaster, Roydez)
Darth: 1 (Tribulation)
Platinum: 1 (Aiyanah)
Thdyingbreed: 1 (Platinum)
Tsubaki Sama: 1 (LifeMaker)
Vash TS: 1 (Darth)

*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1. Agmaster > On and On > Kakashi Hatake > LegendaryBeauty
2. Aiyanah > Platinum
3. AznKuchikiChick
4. Baroxio
5. Belphegoob
6. Butō Rengoob
7. Chigoobarito > On and On
8. Cokie the Clown > Samavarti
9. Cycloid
10. Darth > Vash TS
11. DJ Scruffy > Cokie the Clown > On and On > Kakashi Hatake > On and On
12. Firestorm
13. Gaia Moon
14. Geijutsu > On and On
15. Hammer
16. Hidden Nin
17. Immortal King > On and On > Samavarti
18. Ishamael
29. Jessica > On and On > Samavarti
20. Kaitou > On and On
21. Kakashi Hatake > Samavarti
22. Keiichi Song > No Lynch
23. Laix
24. Legend > On and On > No Lynch
25. LegendaryBeauty > On and On
26. LifeMaker > Tsubaki Sama
27. Marcelle. B > No Lynch
28. Mastic > No Lynch > Kakashi Hatake > On and On
29. Miss Goobette > On and On
30. Nois > On and On
31. On and On
32. Platinum > Thdyingbreed
33. Princess Ivy > Kakashi Hatake
34. RemChu > On and On > Samavarti
35. River Song
36. Roydez > On and On > No Lynch > Samavarti > LegendaryBeauty
37. Samavarti > On and On
38. Se7en 
39. SoulTaker
40. Thdyingbreed
41. Toreno > On and On > No Lynch
42. Tribulation > Darth
43. Tsubaki Sama > On and On > Samavarti
44. Vash TS > On and On > No Lynch
45. WAD > Kakashi Hatake
46. Zabuza > No Lynch




*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*The First to Fall*
​
Watching from the Shadows, Pride took note of the alliance that was being formed.  It would definitely become a nuisance to him, he'd have to nip it in the bud before the group became too troublesome.

As one of the girls was making her way back to the party, he sent his shadow upon the hapless girl and devoured her.

*Aisaka Taiga (SoulTaker)* has been devoured by *Pride*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Aisaka Taiga – Toradora)*
> *[Tenori Taiga] (Passive)* You’re a ferocious midget and everyone knows it.  Doesn’t mean you’re fond of this nickname though.  For every five times Taiga or her player is referred to as a midget she gains +1 voting power.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 6, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> How many games have you actually played? What evidence is there on Samavarti? If I had 400 pp I'd do it but I'm at 20 so I'm not going to bother.



Really?
I said the guy is highly suspected because he did a few fishy things, which is  is why 6  people are voting for him.
Never said there is a clear evidence about him being a Mafia, read carefully next time.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Just got a Cycloid is guilty pm.It's probably false though


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*The Sky Dragon Slayer*
​
Recent events at the party had left the young mage a little dazed and confused.  For reasons unknown to her, she used her magic on *[???]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Just got a Cycloid is guilty pm.It's probably false though



why would it be false?


----------



## BVB (Oct 6, 2011)

Pride is definitely mafia. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Samavarti]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> why would it be false?



Because i doubt a cop would also have the ability of pming someone thus leading town while remaining safe.Maybe it's just me though

Also the announcement


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

i suppose we'll just have to see what happens


----------



## Mastic (Oct 6, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Lynch Samavarti]*

Somebody should still check out KH...


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

lol, at peole voting me without any kind of reasoning, for voting to lynch On and On without a proper reasoning.
Anyway if you don't want to waste a lynch, anyone that has still an action this phase can target me, that should be able to prove my innocence.


----------



## River Song (Oct 6, 2011)

Good morning paedophiles mafia players 

Currently I believe that the Hatake vote is currently standing on a very fickle leg. So until the phase develops more

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> lol, at peole voting me without any kind of reasoning, for voting to lynch On and On without a proper reasoning.
> Anyway if you don't want to waste a lynch, anyone that has still an action this phase can target me, that should be able to prove my innocence.



its day 1 and we've been told one person is innocent and that the other who were told is guilty is actually innocent
aside from that there is little else to go on
what reasoning do you want for our votes on day 1?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> its day 1 and we've been told one person is innocent and that the other who were told is guilty is actually innocent
> aside from that there is little else to go on
> what reasoning do you want for our votes on day 1?



The thing is that for that very same reason, lynching somone for not giving a  reasoning for why to lynch somone who was said to be mafia in the opening write up is silly, since is not a vote originated on a suspicious that you may have on somone, or based in any kind of reasoning, the only kind of thing you can do is decide is you put your trust in the write up, or not.
Also using the same criteria for my lynch a lot of more users that voted for On and On would be also lynching candidates, specially users lilke DJ scruffy that just jump from onw badwagoon to another without any argument.

In any case i alredy provaided a form to prove my innocence, i just nedd to be targered by any kind of ability and a write up proving my innocence should appear (more less).
Also i will die in three cycles so there is not really need to wate a lynch on me.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

Alrighty then.


Kaitou said:


> There's a confirmed scum....lmao.
> 
> *[vote lynch On & On]
> *




*[Vote Lynch Kaitou] *


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

Also i would strongly recommend anyone with one shots to target me.

Anyway for the momment i will trust in KH.

*[Change Vote no Lynch]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

I hope that the incoming action is somone targering me, i want to get a master a soon as possible.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Oct 6, 2011)

You may very well get your wish.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Pedobear Foiled*
​
Things were going just as planned, they all came to his party like sheep to the slaughter.  It was now time for him to build his army.  His first two targets evaded his cleverly placed traps however.

*Pedobear* attempted to recruit *[???]* and *[???]* but failed.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2011)

what in the world happened here?

someone mind filling me in?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, O&O was found innocent. 

Interesting.

*[vote no lynch]*


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

!!!  Kill the Bear.  *will now get recruited*  I don't like this feeling.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah figured the opening post was trolling 

*[Change vote Darth]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

is pedobear teh cultist?
if so then fucking lol
is he gonna make a loli orgy?


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

The amount of actions in this game is very pleasing

I like people being active.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

so i take it you're not pedobear
hmm k


----------



## Frosch (Oct 6, 2011)

he might be an indy who will win once he's raep'd all dem lolis


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 6, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> he might be an indy who will win once he's raep'd all dem lolis



It's.... quite sad that this can't be discounted as an actual possibility 

I'll be hopeful and assume he's mafia godfather


----------



## Mastic (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol Pedobear. 

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Dont really think Sama is mafia.


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Anyone want to tell me who hasn't posted in this game yet?


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

gimme a minute


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Pedobear Foiled*
> ​
> Things were going just as planned, they all came to his party like sheep to the slaughter.  It was now time for him to build his army.  His first two targets evaded his cleverly placed traps however.
> 
> *Pedobear* attempted to recruit *[???]* and *[???]* but failed.



so is he like a cultist mason role?  

recruiting ....


----------



## Mastic (Oct 6, 2011)

Btw before I log off, protection in the night phase would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

fuck this role.....watch me die on my own due to bad luck :/


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 6, 2011)

I am back now. 

@Mystic: my vote has been changed to Samavarti. D: <


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

RemChu said:


> fuck this role.....watch me die on my own due to bad luck :/



I can assure you whatever your role is, my role is most likely worst, i can't do absolutely anything.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

inb4 remchu is teh godfather


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Also using the same criteria for my lynch a lot of more users that voted for On and On would be also lynching candidates, *specially users lilke DJ scruffy that just jump from onw badwagoon to another without any argument.*


Are you serious? 

My vote is further justified.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

It was?  It has been noted then


----------



## Magic (Oct 6, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> inb4 remchu is teh godfather



 

 I'm not even kidding, my character has a fuckin heart disease. I'll be very lucky if i survive past day 5 to be honest.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> My vote is further justified.



You justifying your vote because i don't trust in you, that's completly logical reasoning right there.


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Anyone want to tell me who hasn't posted in this game yet?



*No post at all:*

1. Azn
2. Baroxio
3. Firestorm
4. Gaia Moon
5. Hammer
6. O&O
7. Thdyingbreed

*Only 1 post:*

1. Laix
2. Kakashi Hatake
3. Keiichi Song
4. Cycloid
5. Se7en


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks Nois

Gaia gets off for now since he's banned but will probably be coming back or so he says

Firestormer, I accidentally sent PMs to some other guy named Firestorm and only caught it like two hours ago >.>

Everyone else though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Why are we moving towards a No Lynch on Day 1?

That's like the dumbest and scummiest thing possible.

We need to lynch SOMEONE. Unless you want zero leads to go on after today and allow the anti-town to rape us in the ass.


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Thanks Nois
> 
> Gaia gets off for now since he's banned but will probably be coming back or so he says
> 
> ...



O&O has some irl business that's made him hand his game over to his co-mods, so remember that too


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> You justifying your vote because i don't trust in you, that's completly logical reasoning right there.


It has nothing to do with you not trusting me. 

You claimed that I didn't provide any arguments, when in fact I have. I tried reasoning the legitimacy or illegitimacy of the OP with town, and I doubted Mastic on his claim of O&O being innocent, which I ultimately ended up being wrong for doing so. 

@Immortal King: You got back a guilty verdict on Cycloid? Why do you doubt it, then? This is actually a pretty significant claim.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 6, 2011)

Lol, so many inactive and still loads of actions.

Hope they get active and help make it even more epic


----------



## Mastic (Oct 6, 2011)

WAD said:


> Why are we moving towards a No Lynch on Day 1?
> 
> That's like the dumbest and scummiest thing possible.
> 
> We need to lynch SOMEONE. Unless you want zero leads to go on after today and allow the anti-town to rape us in the ass.



You have a point.



DJ Scruffy said:


> @Immortal King: You got back a guilty verdict on Cycloid? Why do you doubt it, then? This is actually a pretty significant claim.



I missed this before since I usually skip over whatever fokers says. 

*[Change VOTE Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh right, On and On 

Noted as well


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

fokers did mention a message saying cyc was guilty
he's not keen on following it though


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

It's either we lynch Cycloid or we lynch KH on the hypothesis that the announcement gave us flipped factions.

It's possible KH could be town, but anyone we're random lynching at this point besides the aforementioned two can be town.

NL is inexcusable.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes and i explained my reasoning for why i don't believe it to be true.If we got nothing better though


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

No lynch is indeed a bad idea


----------



## Mastic (Oct 6, 2011)

We need a lynch, thats the important thing. KH or Cycloid, someones gotta go or else we'd just wasted this entire phase.


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

Wait, Cycloid was confirmed?


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

* [change vote lynch Cycloid] *

although no doubt the PM is about as trustworthy as the announcement, as to say its random chance at best


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Just got a Cycloid is guilty pm.It's probably false though



That's about it Nois


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Wait, Cycloid was confirmed?



Not exactly.

IK got an announcement in pm form.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 6, 2011)

*[change vote lynch kakashi hatake]*

let's see if he flips the opposite.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> It has nothing to do with you not trusting me.
> 
> You claimed that I didn't provide any arguments, when in fact I have. I tried reasoning the legitimacy or illegitimacy of the OP with town, and I doubted Mastic on his claim of O&O being innocent, which I ultimately ended up being wrong for doing so.
> 
> @Immortal King: You got back a guilty verdict on Cycloid? Why do you doubt it, then? This is actually a pretty significant claim.


Actually most of your posts are for expressing your bewilderment, and to say that we should lynch On and On, and that if he ends up being mafia, we should trust the write up, which is kinda a more less redundant fact.
Anyway is just hit me as mafia, but i really don't have much to support my suspicion at the momment, and i may be wrong.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Vote Count:*

No Lynch: 8 (Keiichi Song, Legend, Marcelle.B, Nois, River Song, Samavarti, Toreno, Vash TS, Zabuza)
Samavarti: 7 (Chigoobarito, Cokie the Clown, DJ Scruffy, Immortal King, Jessica, Kakashi Hatake, Tsubaki Sama)
Kakashi Hatake: 3 (Miss Goobette, Princess Ivy, WAD)
On and On: 2 (Kaitou, LegendaryBeauty)
Darth: 2 (Geijutsu, Tribulation)
LegendaryBeauty: 2 (Agmaster, Roydez)
Cycloid: 2 (LifeMaker, Mastic)
Kaitou: 1 (RemChu)
Platinum: 1 (Aiyanah)
Thdyingbreed: 1 (Platinum)
Vash TS: 1 (Darth)

*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.	1. Agmaster > On and On > Kakashi Hatake > LegendaryBeauty
2. Aiyanah > Platinum
3. AznKuchikiChick
4. Baroxio
5. Belphegoob
6. Butō Rengoob
7. Chigoobarito > On and On > Samavarti
8. Cokie the Clown > Samavarti
9. Cycloid
10. Darth > Vash TS
11. DJ Scruffy > Cokie the Clown > On and On > Kakashi Hatake > On and On > Samavarti
12. Firestorm
13. Gaia Moon
14. Geijutsu > On and On > Darth
15. Hammer
16. Hidden Nin
17. Immortal King > On and On > Samavarti
18. Ishamael
29. Jessica > On and On > Samavarti
20. Kaitou > On and On
21. Kakashi Hatake > Samavarti
22. Keiichi Song > No Lynch
23. Laix
24. Legend > On and On > No Lynch
25. LegendaryBeauty > On and On
26. LifeMaker > Tsubaki Sama > Cycloid
27. Marcelle. B > No Lynch
28. Mastic > No Lynch > Kakashi Hatake > On and On > Samavarti > No Lynch > Cycloid
29. Miss Goobette > On and On > No Lynch > Kakashi Hatake
30. Nois > On and On > No Lynch
31. On and On
32. Platinum > Thdyingbreed
33. Princess Ivy > Kakashi Hatake
34. RemChu > On and On > Samavarti > Kaitou
35. River Song > No Lynch
36. Roydez > On and On > No Lynch > Samavarti > LegendaryBeauty
37. Samavarti > On and On > No Lynch
38. Se7en 
39. SoulTaker
40. Thdyingbreed
41. Toreno > On and On > No Lynch
42. Tribulation > Darth
43. Tsubaki Sama > On and On > Samavarti
44. Vash TS > On and On > No Lynch
45. WAD > Kakashi Hatake
46. Zabuza > No Lynch


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

i got nothing better :/
*[change vote lynch cycloid]*


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> That's about it Nois





Tsubaki Sama said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> IK got an announcement in pm form.



  

*[change vote lynch Cytcloid]*

Let's see this develop.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

IK did you get the PM from the mod or a player?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 6, 2011)

This is the best lead we got. I hate changing my vote this many times, though. I usually like to be committed. :/

*[Change Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah i'm not a fan of vote bouncing, however i am picking up some reads on people

(disclaimer: My scumdar is not always awesome)

but its not a total waste anyway


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

*[change vote lynch cycloid]*

Even is the information is not very trusthworthy we don't have anything better right now, and i really don't like no lynch on day 1.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 6, 2011)

I really don't want no lynch going through, so I'm going to help this get some steam >_<

It's our best shot really.

*[Change Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Don't forget to throw an investigation on Sama guys

*[change vote lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

WAD said:


> IK did you get the PM from the mod or a player?





Immortal King said:


> Don't forget to throw an investigation on Sama guys
> 
> *[change vote lynch Cycloid]*



oi                            .


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

WAD said:


> oi                            .



I doubt the mod would send me a pm(if you are asking me if it's my ability or sth then nope-else i would have showed more faith)


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> I doubt the mod would send me a pm(if you are asking me if it's my ability or sth then nope-else i would have showed more faith)



So the person came directly into contact with you, without using the Mod as an intermediary?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm sure I won't vote for anyone today. There's a lot of changing going on.
I don't like that shit.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> I doubt the mod would send me a pm(if you are asking me if it's my ability or sth then nope-else i would have showed more faith)





Samavarti said:


> So the person came directly into contact with you, without using the Mod as an intermediary?



^

Precisely. 

That would make this lynch even more valuable because if his information happens to be incorrect, then that would incriminate that person for misguiding you.

But the chances are that said person is likely some kind of intelligence head, and not a cop himself, and receives investigation results as a third party from the cop via the moderator.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

That's most likely credible, after all, all these wierd actions like games and cakes have to be doing _ something _


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> That's most likely credible, after all, all these wierd actions like games and cakes have to be doing _ something _



Not  necessarily, in the case of the cakes, there is posibilty that the cakes actually don't do nothing, and he just has to distribute certian number of cakes to certian number of people to win, or something like that.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah, but that's still _ something _ isn't it?

and with all of them going on i wouldnt be surprised if some were investigative


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Thanks Nois
> 
> Gaia gets off for now since he's banned but will probably be coming back or so he says
> 
> ...



Sorry sorry, I am here and will be more active had midterms today and was constantly on and off


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

in b4 the cakes are poisonous

or maybe its just a troll like Ryuk's apples in that one mashup game I did back then


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> So the person came directly into contact with you, without using the Mod as an intermediary?



I misunderstood.I thought you guys were saying that the mod was giving me the message and i thought you surmised that as a result of my own ability.Nope noone contacted me just got a pm from MS that originated from a random person


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2011)

In the pursuit of achieving something, apologies if this comes up sloppy.  *[Change vote lynch Cycloid]*  I still see you, LB.  And sama seems oddly focused upon for some reason.  We still have the uncertainty regarding KH, and that's if we want to trust that o&o announcement.  AND there is the bear *shudder*  

SInce it's day 1, I may as well lay out my intentions for focusing upon.  Cycloid, Sama, LB, KH.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

i have no one to focus on at the moment and will just wait to see how this all develops
i would gladly kill you as mafia if no more than one of those names was mafia just to give people something to work with for the next phase lol


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2011)

So currently the vote changed from On and On, to Cycloid because someone claimed him to be mafia, and we don't know if that is credible or not?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> I misunderstood.I thought you guys were saying that the mod was giving me the message and i thought you surmised that as a result of my own ability.Nope noone contacted me just got a pm from MS that originated from a random person



Then it's very possible that the intel head's ability uses the mod as a proxy for the results he gets from the cop.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

now lets hope that the Cop if that's the case isn't paranoid


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 6, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> So currently the vote changed from On and On, to Cycloid because someone claimed him to be mafia, and we don't know if that is credible or not?



Basically, yes.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 6, 2011)

we'll only know something is credible once a role is revealed
till then...we'll play this game


----------



## Kei (Oct 6, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Basically, yes.



Thank you  I will stick to my previous vote then


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

well the vote changing _ off _ on and on is pretty credible now though


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

WAD said:


> Then it's very possible that the intel head's ability uses the mod as a proxy for the results he gets from the cop.



Tbh i think the intelligence head could be mafia or indy or even if town he doesn't have communication with a cop.The explanation is that cop+communicator combo is powerful.Hope i am wrong mate


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

Intellignce head/communicator does seem powerful, but who knows. guess we'll know soon


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

I doubt if there was a cop, and he is a day cop, that he would be paranoid. 

And intelligence head/communicator is powerful, but consider this is a closed set-up which is skewed towards anti-town factions, so it's entirely possible, and has been done before.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Ending this phase in an hour or so


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah sorry, for not being able to post yesterday I was pretty busy so I didn't have a chance to get on.

Haven't had a chance to read through the thread either, and the phase is ending so I'm just going to.

*[Vote no Lynch]*


----------



## River Song (Oct 6, 2011)

Pedo bear


----------



## Legend (Oct 6, 2011)

i can confirm O&O once again as town, 

Whats the basis of the cycloid lynch?


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

people could read the thread to find out...

but for the lazy IK receieved a message from a player he will not name yet that said Cycloid was mafia.

we are positing its a communicator intelligence head, as since IK knows who sent the message

the other possibility if Cyc comes up town is that IK was trying to pull a lynch off his mafia buddy, but who can say


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> people could read the thread to find out...
> 
> but for the lazy IK receieved a message from a player he will not name yet that said Cycloid was mafia.
> 
> ...



Guys damn it i thought i made myself clear.The source is *unknown* if i knew who it is of course i would push for the lynch because if he was lying i'd lynch him next

Just making sure there are no misconceptions.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 6, 2011)

oops, i must have misread you...

that's a shame, makes things less clear cut...


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Phase should be over MS

Votes?


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 6, 2011)

Hiroshi Ochai is on the submitted role list!

My character got added! 

Mafia, it would behove you to recruit me if you are able. 

*[VOTE LYNCH KAKASHI HATAKE]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Hiroshi Ochai is on the submitted role list!
> 
> My character got added!
> 
> ...



Are you asking mafia to recruit you?

Anyways vote for Cycloid only way your vote will make a difference


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Roydez]*

No lynch is silly, RNG is the way to go.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *Vote lynch Roydez]*
> 
> No lynch is silly, RNG is the way to go.



It will be a no lynch majority if you don't vote for Cycloid


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Are you asking mafia to recruit you?
> 
> Anyways vote for Cycloid only way your vote will make a difference


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Ishamael (Oct 6, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

baroxio so anti-town but y


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Same here


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 6, 2011)

WAD said:
			
		

> baroxio so anti-town but y



Why indeed.


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Same here


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Why indeed.



Y u so jester?

You'll be vigged


----------



## Belphegoob (Oct 6, 2011)

Think I forgot to vote.

*[Vote Lynch Darth]*

Also, Jessica is town.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Baroxio (Oct 6, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Y u so jester?
> 
> You'll be vigged


vig me if you want...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Ending the phase lol


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Vote Count:*

Cycloid: 12 (Agmaster, Aiyanah, Cycloid, DJ Scruffy, Immortal King, Ishamael, Jessicα, LifeMaker, Mastic, Nois, Samavarti, Tsubaki Sama)
No Lynch: 8 (Keiichi Song, Legend, Marcelle.B, River Song, Thdyingbreed, Toreno, Vash TS, Zabuza)
Kakashi Hatake: 4 (Baroxio, Miss Goobette, Princess Ivy, WAD)
Samavarti: 3 (Chigoobarito, Cokie the Clown, Kakashi Hatake)
On and On: 2 (Kaitou, LegendaryBeauty)
Darth: 3 (Belphegoob, Geijutsu, Tribulation)
AznKuchikiChick: 1 (AznKuchikiChick)
Butō Rengoob: 1 (Butō Rengoob)
Firestormer: 1 (Firestormer)
Gaia Moon: 1 (Gaia Moon)
Hammer: 1 (Hammer)
Hidden Nin: 1 (Hidden Nin)
Kaitou: 1 (RemChu)
Laix: 1 (Laix)
LegendaryBeauty: 1 (Roydez)
On and On: 1 (On and On)
Se7en: 1 (Se7en )
Thdyingbreed: 1 (Platinum)
Vash TS: 1 (Darth)

*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.	1. Agmaster > On and On > Kakashi Hatake > LegendaryBeauty > Cycloid
2. Aiyanah > Platinum > Cycloid
3. AznKuchikiChick
4. Baroxio > Kakashi Hatake
5. Belphegoob > Darth
6. Butō Rengoob
7. Chigoobarito > On and On > Samavarti
8. Cokie the Clown > Samavarti
9. Cycloid
10. Darth > Vash TS
11. DJ Scruffy > Cokie the Clown > On and On > Kakashi Hatake > On and On > Samavarti > Cycloid
12. Firestormer
13. Gaia Moon
14. Geijutsu > On and On > Darth
15. Hammer
16. Hidden Nin
17. Immortal King > On and On > Samavarti > Cycloid
18. Ishamael > Roydez > Cycloid
29. Jessica > On and On > Samavarti > Cycloid
20. Kaitou > On and On
21. Kakashi Hatake > Samavarti
22. Keiichi Song > No Lynch
23. Laix
24. Legend > On and On > No Lynch
25. LegendaryBeauty > On and On
26. LifeMaker > Tsubaki Sama > Cycloid
27. Marcelle. B > No Lynch
28. Mastic > No Lynch > Kakashi Hatake > On and On > Samavarti > No Lynch > Cycloid
29. Miss Goobette > On and On > No Lynch > Kakashi Hatake
30. Nois > On and On > No Lynch > Cycloid
31. On and On
32. Platinum > Thdyingbreed
33. Princess Ivy > Kakashi Hatake
34. RemChu > On and On > Samavarti > Kaitou
35. River Song > No Lynch
36. Roydez > On and On > No Lynch > Samavarti > LegendaryBeauty
37. Samavarti > On and On > No Lynch > Cycloid
38. Se7en 
39. SoulTaker
40. Thdyingbreed > No Lynch
41. Toreno > On and On > No Lynch
42. Tribulation > Darth
43. Tsubaki Sama > On and On > Samavarti > Cycloid
44. Vash TS > On and On > No Lynch
45. WAD > Kakashi Hatake
46. Zabuza > No Lynch


----------



## Olivia (Oct 6, 2011)

Ehh why not.

*[Vote Lynch Cycloid]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

Phase already ending darling but I'll count it this time since he's going to die anyway


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope we got scum.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Hyuga Heiress*
​
Wary of a certain individual, *Hinata* attacked *[???]* with Jyuuken.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

These updates are real helpful


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Why won't anyone die?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Petrified*
​
Untrusting of the the others around him, *Fate* turned *[???]* into stone.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 6, 2011)

**


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 6, 2011)

Hinata isn't a loli btw

I don't fap to lolis


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 6, 2011)

*Fall of an Innocent*
​
The originally innocent party had quickly degenerated into chaos.  With all the confusion going on, Pedobear sneaked behind a pink-haired girl with some chloroform and dragged her away.

*Kusajishi Yachiru (Cycloid)* has been lynched

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Kusajishi Yachiru - Bleach)*
> *[Immense Spiritual Pressure] (Passive)* Despite her small size, Yachiru is a powerful spiritual being capable of making even grown men shake in their boots.  Anyone who targets you with a negative non-kill action becomes role-blocked the current and following phase.







*AznKuchikiChick
Hammer
On and On*

Have been mod-blocked for this night phase unless they can give me good reason for why they didn't post today.

*Night Phase Begins, No Posting*​


----------



## Juri (Oct 6, 2011)

Who framed me?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*Pew Pew Solarbeam*
​
"Alright Saur, time to take that guy out!"

"Nani!?!?"

*Pokemon Trainer Red* has super-killed *Marth (Roydez)*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Marth - Fire Emblem)*
> *[Sword Master] (Passive)* Marth has a 50% chance of countering an attack and killing his attacker instead.
> 
> *[Critical Hit] (Active One-Shot)* Rush toward you target and strike the swiftly at a vital point.  This is a super kill.







*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*Vampire Night*
​
The queen of the night ascended upon her target, sucking the blood of *[???]*

Meanwhile *Evangeline* examined *[???]* but the person was not who she was looking for.


*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*No More Cake?*
​
Honey-senpai slept soundly this night believing he was safe.  He was wrong.

"Should of given me cake."

*Misaka Mikoto* has slain *Mitsukuni Haninozuka (Nois)* with her rail gun.

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Mitsukuni Haninozuka - Ouran High School Host Club)*
> *[Have Some Cake!] (Active)* Every day you may give another player a piece of cake, that player may no longer target you with a negative action.







*Misaka Mikoto* then hacks the Mod's computer and shares this message.



> "Btw if I can't replace On and On or he doesn't come back I'll let you choose a new student."



*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*Bye Bye Luckies*
​
Kaga Rin felt power surging throughout her body, strength she never though she could possess.  It's a bad idea to give little kids that kind of power though.

*Kaga Rin* murdered *Kogami Akira (Butō Rengoob)*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Kogami Akira – Lucky Star)*
> *[Lucky Channel] (Active)* Every day phase you may send a message to the GM that will be broadcasted to the rest of the thread.







*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*Ninja Attack*
​
Kakashi was a smart kid, and he didn't like what his gut was telling him about a certain individual.  It was time to take action.

Unaware and unprepared, Homura Akemi was slain by the young ninja's technique.  Satisfied the young girl was dead, Kakashi crept away into the night.  

Moments later however, the body of the young girl healed itself as if it were completely new.  

*Hatake Kakashi* has attacked *Homura Akemi* but she continues to live.

*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*A New Hero?*
​
*Etna* has taken the soul of *Kusajishi Yachiru* and placed it into a Prinny.

*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*To Join the Dead*
​
Karin was wandering in the night, looking for some spirits.  She didn't like to do this sort of thing, but with how weird things were right now it was necessary.

Suddenly she found that a gigantic screw had burst through her chest and died instantly.

"Hmm...not who I was looking for..."

*Kumagawa Misogi* has slain *Kurosaki Karin (Belphegoob)*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Kurosaki Karin - Bleach)*
> *[Sisters] (Passive)* Is aware of who Kurosaki Yuzu is and may communicate with her outside of the thread.
> 
> *[I See Dead People] (Active)* You are spiritually aware enough to see the spirits of the dead.  Every cycle you may send a PM to the Game Mod containing a question meant for someone who has died.  The answer will then be PM?d back to you if the recipient has chosen to answer.







*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*Pedofail*
​
This time the master of pedophilia would succeed!  Or so he thought.

*Pedobear* tried to drag *[???]* into his dungeon but failed.

*Day Phase 2 Begins

You May Now Post*​


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

first .


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

I seriously hope that most of these kills/attempts weren't town.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

Who knows how many actions and not a single mafia dead.

Also i'm still haven't been targered apparently.


----------



## River Song (Oct 7, 2011)

I had to choose a cute one this its the loli game :gurr


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol at the night.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow...that might be the most towning I have ever seen in one phase...and I saw some pretty bad towning in my YYH game...


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

A part of me wishes that most of the kills were mafia kills, and not vigilant kills.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

so much fail


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 7, 2011)

a lot of townie deaths, hm. 

and lol pedobear, can never catch a break.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

And I didn't get to give people caaaake

Byeee guizeeeeee

< goes to cake heaven

/dead


----------



## Frosch (Oct 7, 2011)

Cyclone was innocent so foker's role is fokers himself? madness


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

thats a lot of actions :/
4 kills but one of them is a super kill so that wont happen again
if we have a forensic investigator they should look at bel


----------



## Frosch (Oct 7, 2011)

^ not role revealing btw, its a joke. cause he's usually wrong in his calls. dont modkill me bro.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> A part of me wishes that most of the kills were mafia kills, and not vigilant kills.



One or two of them may have been, but I seriously doubt there would be many more than that...I guess maybe there are two mafia factions in a game this size though...that might make it a little less painful...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2011)

Seriously.

If no one has any leads, then this is the only method of information we can obtain.

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

there is something that bothers me =/

people are calling bs on the op announcement but when we vote 15 on one person an another one says hes town we believe it why should one be more believable then the other if there is a role that makes shit up like in the op why dont we assume that one is as well?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

hammer said:


> there is something that bothers me =/
> 
> people are calling bs on the op announcement but when we vote 15 on one person an another one says hes town we believe it why should one be more believable then the other if there is a role that makes shit up like in the op why dont we assume that one is as well?



Two people  confirmed On and On as town, and i seriously doubt that two mafias would out themselves so easly.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

hammer said:


> there is something that bothers me =/
> 
> people are calling bs on the op announcement but when we vote 15 on one person an another one says hes town we believe it why should one be more believable then the other if there is a role that makes shit up like in the op why dont we assume that one is as well?




Because it's not uncommon for someone to be announced as innocent at the start of the game. It's called an "innocent child" role.

In a game where most of the characters are kids/underage/loli/shota, it figures for sure that there'd be an innocent child role.

I questioned O&O being pronounced guilty at the start, but I don't think even for a second that it means the other announcement is faulty. It makes too much sense as it is.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

if town can town like they did jsut now why cant mafia derp as well?

also I suspect IK as anti town he pulled the same pm BS in ed edd and eddy.


like the exact same thing


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2011)

We can also lynch Baroxio because he specifically asked mafia to recruit him.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

I still think we should be lynching Darth. I think he's mafia.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 7, 2011)

hammer said:


> if town can town like they did jsut now why cant mafia derp as well?
> 
> also I suspect IK as anti town he pulled the same pm BS in ed edd and eddy.
> 
> ...



hmm yes he was a anti-town indy in that game
*[vote lynch Immortal King]*


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

I think baro or IK are top priorities


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

hammer said:


> if town can town like they did jsut now why cant mafia derp as well?
> 
> also I suspect IK as anti town he pulled the same pm BS in ed edd and eddy.
> 
> ...





Cokie the Clown said:


> hmm yes he was a anti-town indy in that game
> *[vote lynch Immortal King]*



The profound stupidiyu of these posts amuses me to no end.First i wasn't anti-town i was a jester and i did a lot of herpderping that game which was one-time only.Secondly i did lots of stupid shit and i didn't even say i got a pm l2read people.Thirdly lol at using past games as a way of judging someone's play.Last but not least i had warned you of the dangers and the fact that i believed the pm to be false not my problem that you chose to follow it.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

if you thought it was fake why did you tell everybody


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

hammer said:


> if town can town like they did jsut now why cant mafia derp as well?


Because is unlikely that all mafia members would be complete derps, and if anyone involved with On and On affair gets killed, i would also leas to the lynch of the other two members, and considering that mafias are usually no bigger than six members, it would be too risky.
Also the fact that somone with investigation powers would also be an announcer, able to confirm somone as mafia in day 1 is quite unlikely, specially considering how low the chances os nailing a mafia in before day 1, without absolutely any information are. 



hammer said:


> also I suspect IK as anti town he pulled the same pm BS in ed edd and eddy.




like the exact same thing[/QUOTE]
I suspect that aswell.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2011)

I think it's really weird how people completely avoid the KH issue. He definitely warrants an action on him.

And Baroxio is anti-town to the max, asking to be recruited by mafia? Scum or traitor, he's gotta go.

*[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

hammer said:


> if you thought it was fake why did you tell everybody



Do you think i should hide the info just because i didn't buy it?That would be anti-town.Blame yourselves for once instead of scapegoating people


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch miss goobette]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tsubaki Sama]*

Folks, trust me on this one. 

Immortal King: I know you stated last day phase that you thought the "PM" was false, but why did you bring it up in the first place? You know claims like that are going to create bandwagons. You even stated how it would be unlikely for a cop to confidentially reveal someone's identity via PM, so it makes little sense as to why you brought it up. 

Even if you're wanting to share with town, that's cool and all, but it was pretty misleading.


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

So reading, so many actions failed


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[vote lynch miss goobette]*



an out of the blue vote.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 7, 2011)

WAD said:


> I think it's really weird how people completely avoid the KH issue. He definitely warrants an action on him.
> 
> And Baroxio is anti-town to the max, asking to be recruited by mafia? Scum or traitor, he's gotta go.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*




Er, can you please explain why KH warrants an action so hard?

'Cause as I keep explaining, an innocent child role is very common. And especially in this game, I don't even see a little bit of reason to doubt it. Because one thing was faulty doesn't mean another is, and it seems like a total waste, unless I'm just completely missing something here.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> *[Vote Lynch Tsubaki Sama]*
> 
> Folks, trust me on this one.
> 
> ...



Mate not my fault town is sheep.If anything the people that though such a combo was probable should be looked into and not me.As i said before if people don't have the critical ability of telling when info is reliable and when not well they deserve what they get.Also it was a desperation lynch anyways it's not like we had any real targets


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> an out of the blue vote.



yeah pretty much, i have no reason to vote anyone and i'm just waiting to see how this phase rolls
a bandwagon wont form on a baseless vote anyway


----------



## Mastic (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn town got murked in the night.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> *[Vote Lynch Tsubaki Sama]*
> 
> Folks, trust me on this one.



Oh dear.

What led you to this conclusion


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

So buto renjin was the announcer? He is dead now I guess.
Is their even a mafia faction or just the pedo bear?


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

hammer said:


> there is something that bothers me =/
> 
> people are calling bs on the op announcement but when we vote 15 on one person an another one says hes town we believe it why should one be more believable then the other if there is a role that makes shit up like in the op why dont we assume that one is as well?




*Spoiler*: __ 




*BECAUSE I TOLD YOU FUCKIN IDIOTS I WAS USING AN ABILITY AND THE MOD APPROVED IT

OMG READ THE FUCKIN THReAD*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> What led you to this conclusion


Let's just say I had a rather unique way of deducing this. 

CHANGE YOUR VOTES TO TSUBAKI SAMA.​
I am not a cop, but I would perhaps like some protection. If you can't provide any this DP, that's cool, I just might be killed or silenced though.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> So buto renjin was the announcer? He is dead now I guess.
> Is their even a mafia faction or just the pedo bear?



Killing Belphegoob on day 1 is a typical mafia action, so there is probably one mafia faction at least, Pedo Bear is probably some kind of cultist.

*[Vote Lynch Tsubaki]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Let's just say I had a rather unique way of deducing this.
> 
> CHANGE YOUR VOTES TO TSUBAKI SAMA.​
> I am not a cop, but I would perhaps like some protection. If you can't provide any this DP, that's cool, I just might be killed or silenced though.



Please enlighten me as to how you deduced this.

I'm very interested seeing as I'm not mafia.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Tsubaki Sama]*

Hope you are sure about this DJ


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

So; let me get this straight.

You're going to follow up a fail lynch gained from a faux investigation and a derping night, with a fail lynch gained from a faux investigation?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Please enlighten me as to how you deduced this.
> 
> I'm very interested seeing as I'm not mafia.


I'm not going to say any more than I have, as that will get me killed. You ain't gonna hit who you want to hit though. 

I seriously hate outing myself this early, but its D2 and we have a lot of townies down already, plus a lot of derping going on, so it's almost necessary.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> So; let me get this straight.
> 
> You're going to follow up a fail lynch gained from a faux investigation and a derping night, with a fail lynch gained from a faux investigation?



Getting a pm......



DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm not going to say any more than I have, as that will get me killed. You ain't gonna hit who you want to hit though.
> 
> I seriously hate outing myself this early, but its D2 and we have a lot of townies down already, plus a lot of derping going on, so it's almost necessary.



......=/=what DJ is obviously claiming


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm not going to say any more than I have, as that will get me killed. You ain't gonna hit who you want to hit though.
> 
> I seriously hate outing myself this early, but its D2 and we have a lot of townies down already, plus a lot of derping going on, so it's almost necessary.



If you know who I am then you also know that I'm not anti town and that I can actually help town a great deal 

They're both faux investigations Fokers, I didn't say they were the same method.

I don't have time for your lack of reading comprehension so keep it down.

Oh and, inb4 I got baited into my death.

But I'm fairly sure I know what I need to already so


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

*COughs Blood*

Dj I got your back don't worry.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Dj I'm going to give you a gift for the day phase. Kill a duche with it.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> If you know who I am then you also know that I'm not anti town and that I can actually help town a great deal
> 
> They're both faux investigations Fokers, I didn't say they were the same method.
> 
> ...



are you clamming to be an indie?


----------



## Mastic (Oct 7, 2011)

So out of the characters I know, these would be certain mafia:

Kumagawa
Master En
Kakashi
Pride
Fate
Bakura

Pedobear is the cultist.

Anymore yall can think of?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> So you are clamming to be an indie?



I am indeed.

You can doubt me and waste a phase for town if you want.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I was obviously just being ironic. But I can see something legit in a miss goobette lynch now as well.
> 
> Fokers too, you should know by now that I wouldn't do something like that with any seriousness.



I used it myself brah if an emote because reason for lynching what has this world come to


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> If you know who I am then you also know that I'm not anti town and that I can actually help town a great deal
> 
> They're both faux investigations Fokers, I didn't say they were the same method.
> 
> I don't have time for your lack of reading comprehension so keep it down.


The hell? I'm not familiar with the series at all, but you have to target the protagonists bro. There's no way in hell that's pro-town.

^ That isn't a roleclaim. I tried as hard as I can to explain it without revealing xD


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

Failure and aids, this went by faster than anticipated.  Already 3 pages behind...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

so why should we vote for tsubaki?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 7, 2011)

alright, seems like you're putting yourself in danger over that and not a shot in the dark, gonna trust you on it

*[Vote lynch Tsubaki sama]*


----------



## Frosch (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh an indy? how shall we proceed?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> The hell? I'm not familiar with the series at all, but you have to target the protagonists bro. There's no way in hell that's pro-town.
> 
> ^ That isn't a roleclaim. I tried as hard as I can to explain it without revealing xD



Sigh, you just role revealed me so I'm now dead regardless if the idiot lynch happens.

Are you honestly telling me you think that they are town?

They have the same wincon as me in reverse so they're obviously independent.

I could've helped town a large amount with my other ability but whatever, thanks for ruining the game for me.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> The hell? I'm not familiar with the series at all, but you have to target the protagonists bro. There's no way in hell that's pro-town.
> 
> ^ That isn't a roleclaim. I tried as hard as I can to explain it without revealing xD



Is Tsubaki a teddy?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Is Tsubaki a teddy?



Read his post and read the actions index dumbass.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Sigh, you just role revealed me so I'm now dead regardless if the idiot lynch happens.
> 
> Are you honestly telling me you think that they are town?
> 
> ...



Could you name the characters you have to kill?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

so much feelins and emotions and i still dont know what tsubaki's role is :/
whats the drama?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Could you name the characters you have to kill?



No because then I'll be modkilled for role revealing.

There's also a slim chance someone as dumb as fokers got them so I'd rather not give up a slim hope.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Read his post and read the actions index dumbass.



well now you've confirmed it...so yeah i guess we now know your role


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> Is Tsubaki a teddy?



I think She may be one of the characters that were targered last phase and didn't die.


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch samavarti]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> well now you've confirmed it...so yeah i guess we now know your role





DJ just wasted my role for no real reason.

Just saying.

Get an investigation on him if he's scapegoating like this.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

Noone else is freaked that Komuawagaw is the godfather?  Naked apron time but what about the boys?  I'm pretty certain IK is clean, because that's an insane derp.  Atleast for now.  Do it again, get another random lead.  So Sama is being pressed why again?  And LB is being spiteful and has been clean for awhile so feeling kinda sus.  Leave us not forget KH.  Man, I sure wish someone would reset the phase.  

*is on page 23*  *bites lip*


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> No because then I'll be modkilled for role revealing.
> 
> There's also a slim chance someone as dumb as fokers got them so I'd rather not give up a slim hope.



It wouldn't really be role reveling uless you calim that a user is determined character, but if you just say the name of the character i should be fine.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> It wouldn't really be role reveling uless you calim that a user is determined character, but if you just say the name of the character i should be fine.



Aiyanah figured it out.

Go read the actions and DJ's post again.

It's really quite obvious.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Sigh, you just role revealed me so I'm now dead regardless if the idiot lynch happens.
> 
> Are you honestly telling me you think that they are town?
> 
> ...


How is that a role-reveal? I've merely said [ambiguously] who your target is. There's no way you should be modkilled for that, not even I should for saying it.

Yes, I believe they are. Again, as I said, I'm not familiar with the series at all; but what I stated made the most sense to me.

I have no idea what your wincon is. I merely know who your target is. 

Also, how am I ruining the game for you...? Sorry if I figured out who you are man, but really... :/


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

Couldn't go any worse than this. Even the lynch was stupid last day phase .


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> How is that a role-reveal? I've merely said [ambiguously] who your target is. There's no way you should be modkilled for that, not even I should for saying it.
> 
> Yes, I believe they are. Again, as I said, I'm not familiar with the series at all; but what I stated made the most sense to me.
> 
> ...



1) I didn't mean modkill role reveal. I meant revealed me to them.

2 + 3) You don't know what my wincon is and you pushed for my lynch. Really?

4) You ruined the game for me because by outing me I will die, they will win and all you will have accomplished is pissing me off and giving a jester a win.

I really don't care anymore.

Once my action is in and fails they can kill me and get their win.


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote lynch mastic]*

for the most wishywashy voting ever during day 1


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

So mad Tsubaki


----------



## Mastic (Oct 7, 2011)

On and On said:


> *[vote lynch mastic]*
> 
> for the most wishywashy voting ever during day 1


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> 1) I didn't mean modkill role reveal. I meant revealed me to them.
> 
> 2 + 3) You don't know what my wincon is and you pushed for my lynch. Really?
> 
> 4) You ruined the game for me because by outing me I will die, they will win and all you will have accomplished is pissing me off and giving a jester a win.



That would make sense if he has the wincon you're referring to. But based on your role, it has nothing to do with the wincon; merely the success of your action.

Obviously, the mafia wincon is to kill town. If you're claiming what you seem to be claiming, I have no way of verifying of what you're saying is true, and I don't believe it is as all that is mentioned is the success of your action.

I don't really consider that "ruining" the game, but if you are getting upset over this, then I apologize. But you need to chill. I respect you and you're a cool guy and feel bad if you're upset, but this isn't something to get upset over.


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2011)

Meh, so I was revealed innocent  Great, I'll be able to work very efficiently this game


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

you mad Tsubaki?

Dj kill him when you get the power up if you want 

*coughs blood*

@On & On
yup you lucky I'm hax.  you owe me a heart transplant.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> you mad Tsubaki?
> 
> Dj kill him when you get the power up if you want
> 
> ...



Damn vampire


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> That would make sense if he has the wincon you're referring to. But based on your role, it has nothing to do with the wincon; merely the success of your action.
> 
> Obviously, the mafia wincon is to kill town. If you're claiming what you seem to be claiming, I have no way of verifying of what you're saying is true, and I don't believe it is as all that is mentioned is the success of your action.
> 
> I don't really consider that "ruining" the game, but if you are getting upset over this, then I apologize. But you need to chill. I respect you and you're a cool guy and feel bad if you're upset, but this isn't something to get upset over.



Eh I'm not upset.

I'm just annoyed I won't get to play this game.

As for verifying my win condition, check both of those action posts.

The flavour text and the actions write up explains all.

You could also just read the action you investigated again.

And then consider why I would have such a one dimensional action without a related win condition.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> you mad Tsubaki?
> 
> Dj kill him when you get the power up if you want
> 
> *coughs blood*


Ease up on Tsubaki, mang. No need to troll or anger him further. :/

I appreciate you throwing me a kill, but don't blame me if I derp xD. Also, I will be roleblocked or silenced because of that, you shouldn't have said that in the thread >__>


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

unless they have a dayphase role blocker you going to kill someone man


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

Please don't rage quit Tsubaki, it not as fun if someone doesn't play


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> Please don't rage quit Tsubaki, it not as fun if someone doesn't play



I'm not ragequitting.

I'll be dead this phase without doing it myself.

And if I'm not then I'll rofl and get back to trying to win.


----------



## Darth (Oct 7, 2011)

Wait, so Tsubaki was confirmed as independent?


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmmm so who do you guys want dead?

Tsubaki, to claim your innocence, who should I kill for you? If the person we kill comes back a townie you're better of dead anyway, most likely


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

Darth said:


> Wait, so Tsubaki was confirmed as independent?



I said I was independent, yes.

Nothing has been confirmed.

But everything is obvious.

Wru for actions MS


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

Interesting that everyone is so open about what they are able to do.  I'm like totally certain DJ, Rem, and On are innocent.  Lest I'm being scammed.  *rubs forehead* Ok, so one of you can inves.  The other is linked to someone else.  Ok, ok I understand.  [*Vote lynch LB]* Placeholder, convince me I should move it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LB]* I'm interested


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

*nudges DJ*  Why is O&o talking about killing?


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> I'm like totally certain DJ, Rem, and On are innocent.



I'm still reading back, but what confirms these two? 

Also, why are you concerned about me killing people? Fishing for town power roles? 



> I don't get this "Until he comes to defend himself" stuff
> 
> It's the first day, what is he going to say? "The announcement is bullshit I'm innocent." I don't know what more people expect to hear if anything at all.
> 
> ...



Vash TS said this on Page 5. Did anyone call him out on how contradictory this is?

*[vote lynch Vash TS]*



purt pressure where it belongs  we've gotten enough out of Tsubaki for now


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Fuck yeah this makes sense ALL THE SENSE

*[vote lynch Vash TS]

*edit:dude just kill Vash  So many deaths already just off him


----------



## Mastic (Oct 7, 2011)

Is that Vash's only post too?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 7, 2011)

On and On said:


> Vash TS said this on Page 5. Did anyone call him out on how contradictory this is?
> 
> *[vote lynch Vash TS]*
> 
> ...



Which is the contradictory part again?


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

Lol what about AznKuchikichick?
She hasn't done shit last phase and she usually talks a lot.


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2011)

*@Sam:* His behavior

His expresses an objective, true fact: how at that point was I going to prove I'm innocent beyond saying "Um.. I'm innocent?"  

Then proceeds to CHANGE his vote to no lynch after having voting for me in the same post pointing out why I wasn't a bad lynch. It just doesn't make sense. I'm still reading, I just thought it was something interesting


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Er, can you please explain why KH warrants an action so hard?
> 
> 'Cause as I keep explaining, an innocent child role is very common. And especially in this game, I don't even see a little bit of reason to doubt it. Because one thing was faulty doesn't mean another is, and it seems like a total waste, unless I'm just completely missing something here.



Because there is still a possibility that the announcement was INVERSE. You're trying real hard to have discredited the whole thing when in fact, it could have merely been a switcheroo. Sure, they both could be town and it could have been a trap, but he's worth looking into, especially with how hard you've defended him these last two phases. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 7, 2011)

Did mafia fail at recruiting/molesting me? 

Try again please! You won't regret it! 

I'm serious. Investigate me and find out how helpful my role could be to you guys.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

WAD said:


> Because there is still a possibility that the announcement was INVERSE. You're trying real hard to have discredited the whole thing when in fact, it could have merely been a switcheroo. Sure, they both could be town and it could have been a trap, but he's worth looking into, especially with how hard you've defended him these last two phases.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*



Such a meticulous guess, but you may actually have a point in there.
These early game inceptions are killing me.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

On and On said:


> Also, why are you concerned about me killing people? Fishing for town power roles?


We are naturally curious creatures.


On and On said:


> I'm still reading back, but what confirms these two?


Rem's knowledge of your status and self admittance, Scruf's fear of death.  I did use the word 'like'.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

JtG should have been playing in this game.
I'd love to get my revenge this time for screwing me in the last game.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

Zabuza; How would you do that? *headtilt*

I am antica....


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Did mafia fail at recruiting/molesting me?
> 
> Try again please! You won't regret it!
> 
> I'm serious. Investigate me and find out how helpful my role could be to you guys.



This guy needs to die if we see pedo recruiting anyone.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Zabuza; How would you do that? *headtilt*
> 
> I am antica....



Simple. If he wasn't a Townie there would be no way this time that he could prove I was a Mafioso. And then I'd eventually bust him.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 7, 2011)

*[change vote lynch KH]*

so let's settle this.


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

inb4tsubasagetsdaykilled


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

My body is ready for these action


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

did anyone bother to check out kakashi?
if not we can probably let him be for another phase while someone does look into him
lynching someone i've been told is a townie is a little weird


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

considering in fridays game I was the innocent jessica its not unheard of


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> My body is ready for these action



You better pray Mystic doesn't bring her whip.


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> You better pray Mystic doesn't bring her whip.



 Its boring to me without some type of action


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

apparently i cant give away kills.....
I could do whatever i did yesterday to on and on. if the person is innocent thy will be announced after X votes. 

already sent another hax in though.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 7, 2011)

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Juri (Oct 7, 2011)

So i herd i was alive again, dood.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 7, 2011)

RemChu said:


> apparently i cant give away kills.....
> I could do whatever i did yesterday to on and on. if the person is innocent thy will be announced after X votes.
> 
> already sent another hax in though.



Well I say we get our votes on KH then and see the true result again.

*[Change VOTE Lynch KH]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Uh dude i did not use the power on him >.>


> *(Kogami Akira – Lucky Star)*
> *[Lucky Channel] (Active)* Every day phase you may send a message to the GM that will be broadcasted to the rest of the thread.


sooooo yeah I don't believe the starting game announcement has any "investigation" skills involved lol. WAD's theory is mute.

but KH seemed to try and pass off his innocence by claiming the "innocent child" That was a bit off. Someone investigate him  Just don't lynch him till we know for sure.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys better rep Mystic for her work on this since there's a load of stuff being updated all the time. It takes time and work.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

....pating.





Zabuza said:


> Simple. If he wasn't a Townie there would be no way this time that he could prove I was a Mafioso. And then I'd eventually bust him.


uhm.... right?


----------



## On and On (Oct 7, 2011)

*incoming day action*


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

On and On said:


> *incoming day action*


 Oh .....*snap!*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 7, 2011)

go run teh nardo game on & on


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

My bad guys, something came up lol

Also there was something I forgot to put in the Day Phase op, I'm putting it in there now


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*The Demon Sisters Try Again*
​
"We'll get those damned angels this time!!!"

*Scanty and Stocking* have attacked *Hiroshi Ochiai* and *Near*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*A Failed Operation*
​
Happy with his success the other day, Bakura challenged another person to a shadow game.  Unfortunately this time his opponent was more skilled than the last.

*Bakura* has challenged *[???]* to a shadow game and lost.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 7, 2011)

i don't even know what does what?  things are just happening...


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> i don't even know what does what?  things are just happening...



that's what she said,  
 her first time


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*You Can't Catch Them All*
​
Upset that he had killed an innocent, Red pondered on what it is he should do now.  It was during this moment of weakness Pride descended upon him and swallowed him up.

*Pride* has devoured *Pokemon Trainer Red (Hidden Nin)*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Pokemon Trainer Red - Pokemon)*
> *[Poli ? Ice Beam] (Active One-Shot) *Your Poliwrath can role-block another player a single phase.
> *
> [Saur ? Solar Beam] (Active One-Shot)* Your Venusaur will gather energy during the day phase and release the energy it has gather during the night. This attack is a super kill that will go through most protections.
> ...


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

And nothing to go on 

Vote *[No Lynch]*

Where the cops when you need them and until we have hard suspension


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

*Recruiting*
​
Upset at all his current failures, Pedobear was ready to step up his game.  His traps were much more efficient this time and he was rewarded for his efforts.

*Pedobear* has recruited *[???]* and *[???]*


----------



## BVB (Oct 7, 2011)

good night guys, so mayn things happened and I don't bother yet, since I'm drunk. 

will read everything when I'm sober. :ho


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

Keiichi Song said:


> And nothing to go on
> 
> Vote *[No Lynch]*
> 
> Where the cops when you need them and until we have hard suspension


Voting to no lynch on day 2, lol not happening.

*[Vote lynch Keichii Song]*


----------



## Kei (Oct 7, 2011)

What the point of lynching with no point? That the true question, there is no suspension to jump on a lynch, and there is nothing to go on for to lynch anyone


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 7, 2011)

We need to test the KH theory.

And since RemChu apparently has a GREAT ability that allows him to determine the allegiance of of a player with 15 votes, this is even more prudent.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 7, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

we can test it tomorrow if i don't die from a heart attack.

I already used my power for the day dudes sorry. But yeah we can potentially use it tomorrow. 

*coughs blood*


----------



## Frosch (Oct 7, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*

Mystic you should totally make the write-up actions more vague, they're not vague enough


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

Too bad, no easy mode for you guys


----------



## Magic (Oct 7, 2011)

^ I'm guessing I can't spam that thing again.



back to basics  I'll figure out other ways to help my fellow lolis.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 7, 2011)

I expect some creativity from certain roles yes


----------



## hammer (Oct 7, 2011)

I wasted my ability so I cant use it now =/


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2011)

oh yeah and my role sucks

so if you kill me so do you


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi guys, sorry for not posting yesterday, I only got my role PM at 3am, and day ended at 8am, so I was kinda sleeping at that time. 

Just reread everything, wow guys, just wow, I think you'll help town more by not trying to help.  

(Besides Etna's turning Cycloid into a prinny, did anyone actually do a good action last night?)


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you need any more than someone becoming a prinny firestormer ?


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2011)

Mystic, i have a question, you may not be able to answer it, did pedobear cult 2 players, or 2 roles, or a player with 2 characters like panty and stocking or scanty and kneesocks


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 8, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Do you need any more than someone becoming a prinny firestormer ?



Yes, I need much more.

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*

For questioning me.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

Weak dood!


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

should probably kill Baroxio since he wanted to be recruited.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 8, 2011)

Ok

*[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2011)

or he could be trying to trap mafia by recruiting him activating a ability


But thats a gamble id rather not take


----------



## Platinum (Oct 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch Azn]*

I don't really have any leads, not feeling the baroxio thing and azn is usually a lot more chatty. She was pulling the same lurking bs in a game I hosted and she was the sk.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Darth]*

"Because Darth" is reason enough on its own, but he's also always mafia and spams when he's town. I'd be pretty surprised if he ends up town.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Darth]*

For the lulz


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm wondering about some of these odd votes...

Hmmm


----------



## River Song (Oct 8, 2011)

Good Mornin'

So we think Azn is scummy because she's being quiet, interesting


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> *[Change vote lynch Darth]*
> 
> For the lulz


surely you dont plan on going by unnoticed after a vote like this?


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah, this wagon against wasn't amusing the first time.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

*[change vote lynch se7en]* 
because why not


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 8, 2011)

River Song said:


> Good Mornin'
> 
> So we think Azn is scummy because she's being quiet, interesting



Isn't Azn always quiet? At least, besides the Glee game, I've never seen her really talk lol.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

Im rofling atm.

But I know it'll happen soon 

*[Vote Lynch Darth]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

If policy lynches werent a dumb idea I'd always suppot a lynch on Azn


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

se7en is a good lynch imo
but my opinion is worth less than spit i guess :/
here we go
*[change vote lynch darth]*
/bandwagon


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

Personally I wonder at Tribulations obsession with that lynch as it sees to be based on nonsence


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 8, 2011)

I believe in you Aiya  FIGHT DA BANDWAGON!

*[Change Vote Lynch se7en]*


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh come on people. 

I promise i'm town. Just a hint, but i'm extremely useful to one character in particular. The main character of a series, and I have an ability that turns him into a supervig. 

I'm totally on your side.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

Well I can think of one character that may fit that criteria.
From the write-ups but it wouldn't be a Katastrope if I was wrong


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

For keep trying to waste a lynch on a confirmed town.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw and i wanted to creep on this game 

Oh well, maybe Mystic will do Pedofia 2 

/dead


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

I still can't absorb everything in the game soo..
*
[Vote lynch Darth]* for now


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

Totally suspicious move there Ivy


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

LifeMaker said:


> Totally suspicious move there Ivy



I know.. I'm just totally lost here. 
I'll reread the whole thread again later. I just skimmed today. I don't know almost 80% of the characters here.
I haven't keeping on track of the actions and abilities.

Okay, few inputs:
So far, we have the KH issue which still haven't been resolved yet. With several night actions, I'm inclined to believe that at least one or more townie has already targeted KH last night.
Tsubaki's abilities and supposedly wincon been revealed but I don't have much input on it.


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

Well it's obvious as hell who Tsubaki is but I won't name him and get modkilled

It's also not complexio as to who I think Darth has claimed, and if so lynching him is a dumb move.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

I see.. I see..
*
[Change Vote lynch Kakashi hatake]*


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2011)

My mind is so not in the right place, first off morning 

Second, Darth and Se7en, why are we trying to lynch?


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

We should not be trying to lynch Darth unless someone wants to contest his claim.


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 8, 2011)

What will happen to the player who haven't posted during 2 phases in a row? Mod Kill?


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2011)

Yeah I think


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm, a lot of votes...
*
[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*

Because from I read, he wanted to be recruited by Mafia.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

@Legend: two separate roles were recruited


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## On and On (Oct 8, 2011)

Someone kill Kaitou already


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*Stone Baby*
​
*Fate Averruncus* has petrified *[???]*


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

That Tertium sure likes his stoning.


----------



## Magic (Oct 8, 2011)

long ass phase lmao


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2011)

Hmm the only logical option it seems atm is Baroxio, i have a feeling he may be jester, but its not like thats gonna hurt us

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2011)

Longest game I ever been apart on


----------



## Soca (Oct 8, 2011)

so many actions lol


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 8, 2011)

whats the current vote count?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 8, 2011)

Aside from being in vogue, why should I move my vote from LB to Baro?


----------



## BVB (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*

traitor scum


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll do a vote count after I eat lunch

Meanwhile more actions


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

this game is run by actions :/


----------



## BVB (Oct 8, 2011)

yeah and most of the times, we don't know what actually happens in those actions.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 8, 2011)

...I just got so bored that I watched your whole gif of the pokemon. :\

We do know what happens in those actions, town kills town, that is all.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

If a traitor was lured, would it appear on the write-up?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> yeah and most of the times, we don't know what actually happens in those actions.



the faction of whoever is performing the actions is hidden, but you can make assumptions about those characters factions anyway so its a minor hindrance
it just means the mafia's actually know whats going on 



Princess Ivy said:


> If a traitor was lured, would it appear on the write-up?



it should, but i guess every mod does things their own way
*[change vote lynch baroxio]* btw
before he becomes unkillable or something :/


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

So, who thinks Baroxio is a bomb role then?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

Who knows, Mafia luring out Baroxio might give cause a side effect for the mafia too.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

he wants to be recruited...last time i wanted to be recruited by mafia in a closed set-up game i became completely unkillable
i'm happy lynching him this phase lol


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh~ that means we can't let him live longer now.
*
[Change Vote lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*Anarchy at it's Best?*
​
"Ora ora, take that demon bitches!"

*Panty and Stocking* have attacked *Mina Tepes* and *Bakura*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Princess Ivy said:


> Oh~ that means we can't let him live longer now.
> *
> [Change Vote lynch Baroxio]*



alternatively it could be smart jester play
who knows


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*Burn Baby*
​
"You smell like burning, heehaaheehahahahaha."

*Annie* has set fire to *[???]* and protected *[???]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2011)

annie is awesomoe


----------



## LifeMaker (Oct 8, 2011)

* [vote lynch Baroxio] *

He's probably a bomb or a jester but I'm feeling a bit stagnet right now.all these actions are major complexio.

Time will tell I guess. Unless you're Homura or have a cassiaopea I guess


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 8, 2011)

So, are Panty and Stocking good or bad? Never heard of them.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

P&S lolololol.

Also why aren't you guys voting for Tsubaki?


----------



## River Song (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*

It seems to be that we are short of leads, and even so he seems to have an anti-town attitude


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> P&S lolololol.
> 
> Also why aren't you guys voting for Tsubaki?



Maybe unlike you they connected the dots and figured out that it doesn't make sense for me to be mafia ?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*Vote Count:*
Baroxio: 9 (Aiyanah, Chigoobarito, Kaitou, Keiichi Song, Legend, LifeMaker, Princess Ivy, River Song, Tsubaki Sama)
Kakashi Hatake: 4 (Ishamael, Mastic, Miss Goobette, WAD)
Tsubaki Sama: 3 (DJ Scruffy, Immortal King, Samavarti)
Darth: 2 (Geijutsu, Tribulation)
Vash TS: 2 (On and On, RemChu)
AznKuchiChick: 1 (Platinum)
Immortal King: 1 (Cokie the Clown)
LegendaryBeauty: 1 (Agmaster)
Se7en: 1 (Firestormer)
WAD: 1 (Kakashi Hatake)

*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.	1. Agmaster > LegendaryBeauty
2. Aiyanah > Miss Goobette > Se7en > Darth > Baroxio
3. AznKuchikiChick
4. Baroxio 
7. Chigoobarito > Baroxio
8. Cokie the Clown > Immortal King
9. Cycloid
10. Darth 
11. DJ Scruffy > Tsubaki Sama
12. Firestormer > Platinum > Baroxio > Se7en
13. Gaia Moon
14. Geijutsu  > Tsubaki Sama > No Lynch > Darth
15. Hammer
16. Hidden Nin
17. Immortal King > Tsubaki Sama
18. Ishamael > Keiichi Song  > Kakashi Hatake
29. Jessica
20. Kaitou > Baroxio
21. Kakashi Hatake > WAD
22. Keiichi Song > No Lynch
23. Laix
24. Legend > Baroxio
25. LegendaryBeauty 
26. LifeMaker > Baroxio
27. Marcelle. B 
28. Mastic > Tsubaki Sama > Kakashi Hatake
29. Miss Goobette > Tribulation > Kakashi Hatake
31. On and On > Samavarti > Mastic > Vash TS
32. Platinum > AznKuchikiChick
33. Princess Ivy > Darth > Kakashi Hatake > Baroxio
34. RemChu > LegendaryBeauty > Vash TS
35. River Song > Baroxio
37. Samavarti > Tsubaki Sama
38. Se7en 
40. Thdyingbreed 
41. Toreno 
42. Tribulation > Tsubaki Sama > Darth
43. Tsubaki Sama > Darth
44. Vash TS 
45. WAD > Kakashi Hatake > Baroxio > Kakashi Hatake
46. Zabuza


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Sorry that I haven't been around recently folks, but I have no idea why no one is voting Tsubaki. At the very least another person should investigate him to confirm his alignment. I've deduced his role and it is only effective if it is used on one particular person who is the protagonist of the series. What I received states nothing of that being his win condition. 

It's fairly easy to claim independent because of this. Moreover, I have a little bit of doubt about having to only kill 1 person to gain a victory, but it's not exactly an unreasonable thought. Still, I have no reason to believe he is independent.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*Another Victory for the Master*
​
*Master En* defeated *[???]* in a game.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Sorry that I haven't been around recently folks, but I have no idea why no one is voting Tsubaki. At the very least another person should investigate him to confirm his alignment. I've deduced his role and it is only effective if it is used on one particular person who is the protagonist of the series. What I received states nothing of that being his win condition.
> 
> It's fairly easy to claim independent because of this. Moreover, I have a little bit of doubt about having to only kill 1 person to gain a victory, but it's not exactly an unreasonable thought. Still, I have no reason to believe he is independent.



Why would a mafia only be able to kill one person?

That makes absolutely no sense.

Why would someone only be able to kill one person without that being their win condition?

That also makes no sense.

*[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 8, 2011)

So much shit is happening but I have no idea what's going on.

At least Kaguya's name hasn't shown up once


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

miku will fuck you guys up


----------



## Kei (Oct 8, 2011)

*[vote lynch Baroxio] *

The only actual lead/suspicion


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> Why would a mafia only be able to kill one person?


Maybe they have an ability where they can also specifically kill one townie? That would essentially be a completely luck-based kill for them. And seeing as how apparently P&S have to do the same thing, it works both ways, so its completely balanced.



> Why would someone only be able to kill one person without that being their win condition?


Who knows? If you're mafia, then of course that kill wouldn't be a part of your win condition. I can't answer this question, and it is for this very reason that I think you should be voted. 

There isn't sufficient evidence for me to believe you aren't town. We're hurting for leads, and this Baroxio wagon really does not have much reasoning behind it other than "Baroxio wants to be recruited by mafia."


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Maybe they have an ability where they can also specifically kill one townie? That would essentially be a completely luck-based kill for them. *And seeing as how apparently P&S have to do the same thing, it works both ways, so its completely balanced.*
> 
> 
> Who knows? If you're mafia, then of course that kill wouldn't be a part of your win condition. *I can't answer this question, and it is for this very reason that I think you should be voted. *
> ...



Not really.

Town has 2-3 more players than mafia meaning that a mafia being unable to kill freely and a town being unable to kill freely are two incredibly different things.

It's not my fault you can't use basic reasoning to deduce my win condition.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> It's not my fault you can't use basic reasoning to deduce my win condition.


You're the only antagonist that has popped up thus far, and the info I have reveals nothing of that being your win condition, only them being your target.

You could very well be telling the truth. I don't believe that to be the case, though.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

what must you target them with?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> what must you target them with?



Talking to me?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

indeed i am, i get why scruffy wont let this go 
so what exactly should you target those characters with?


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> indeed i am, i get why scruffy wont let this go
> so what exactly should you target those characters with?



It's in the writeups.

And it's quite clearly displayed in the posts I've made.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

i would be lying if i said i could see that :/
mind mentioning it again


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i would be lying if i said i could see that :/
> mind mentioning it again



--'

Since my targets and hunters are idiots and obviously don't read the thread and I'm already revealed. Fine.

I fire a blank that transforms into a kill on my target.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

...thats a curious way to word that ability
oh well, i'll let the likely targets speak for themselves


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> ...thats a curious way to word that ability
> oh well, i'll let the likely targets speak for themselves



I'm wording it like that because it's the easiest way to and I have no intention of copy pasting and risking a modkill.

Seeing as I'm not dead it's likely they aren't paying attention to speak for themselves.

Not to mention that if they do I'll simply win next day phase.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Is anyone familiar with Hiroshi Ochiai? I tried google but all I got was some retired footballer.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Is anyone familiar with Hiroshi Ochiai? I tried google but all I got was some retired footballer.



He seems to be some sort of original fan created character or something because on the submitted character list it says this.

Hiroshi Ochiai - ???


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

The person who submitted that character assured me he was real and gave me the author of the series.

I didn't want to look up the series lol


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

i wanted an oc
you guys are terrible ;__;


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> He seems to be some sort of original fan created character or something because on the submitted character list it says this.
> 
> Hiroshi Ochiai - ???





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> The person who submitted that character assured me he was real and gave me the author of the series.
> 
> I didn't want to look up the series lol


Well fuck, that leaves me nowhere then. I don't think it's going to matter much by the end of this phase though... :3c


----------



## Frosch (Oct 8, 2011)

As I said it was just for the lulz 

*[Change vote lynch Baroxio]*

This seems legit though, only I get to blatantly and openly beg to be masoned (if strawhats are available)


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

Sup bros and broettes.

I see you little guys have been busy. 

I am not going to take part in this Baroxio lynch. Seems too strange he definitely wants to get lynched soo I'm not going to help him get lynched.

*[Vote lynch Mastic]*

He seems scummy to me.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Sup bros and broettes.
> 
> I see you little guys have been busy.
> 
> ...


Hello scum.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Darth]

*


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Hello scum.


 Sup game spoiler.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

vote for baroxio ploxxie
a jester does not stop you from winning :/


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> *[Vote Lynch Darth]
> 
> *


Why Darth? There's essentially 2 wagons: one for Baroxio and one that I'm personally pushing for Tsubaki.

I wouldn't mind pushing Vash at this point either.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

You guys can lynch who you want, there is no mafia in this game.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash that wasnt scummy blending at all


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Sup game spoiler.


Game spoiler? 

I'm feeling a scummy vibe from you. Why d'you think Mastic is sus?


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> You guys can lynch who you want, there is no mafia in this game.



how would you know?


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> vote for baroxio ploxxie
> a jester does not stop you from winning :/


 But a bomb does, which is what I'm afraid he is.



Legend said:


> Vash that wasnt scummy blending at all


 Maybe because I wasn't trying to blend scummily 



aiyanah said:


> how would you know?


 Got a feelin is all.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> vote for baroxio ploxxie
> a jester does not stop you from winning :/


If you have a firm belief that he is a jester then why push to vote him? It's essentially a waste of a phase for town.


Vash TS said:


> You guys can lynch who you want, there is no mafia in this game.





Vash TS said:


> Got a feelin is all.


I seriously doubt this. You can't make a solid statement like that, then backtrack and claim that it's "just a feeling." :/


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

he's asking to be recruited by mafia
where do people get a bomb out of that????????


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> he's asking to be recruited by mafia
> where do people get a bomb out of that????????


 Wants to be a hero and blow up some mafia. Going down in a blaze of glory and all that jazz.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> If you have a firm belief that he is a jester then why push to vote him? It's essentially a waste of a phase for town.
> 
> 
> I seriously doubt this. You can't make a solid statement like that, then backtrack and claim that it's "just a feeling." :/



this is why i am voting for him



aiyanah said:


> he wants to be recruited...last time i wanted to be recruited by mafia in a closed set-up game i became completely unkillable
> i'm happy lynching him this phase lol


history has taught me well


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Bombs generally have to be attacked or targeted by mafia, not lynched..


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Bombs generally have to be attacked or targeted by mafia, not lynched..


 There are bomb roles that do multiple things. 

1) Blow up and kill who ever targeted it with an action
2) Blow up and kill the last person that voted for their lynch, random person that voted for their lynch, first person that voted for their lynch. 

There are other options but those are the ones that I have in mind atm.

History has taught me this also. HS trolling int he YuYu game.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

hs is a fool
now lynch baroxio nyiqqa
had you not mentioned a bomb threat you probably woudn't have been the last voter


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> hs is a fool
> now lynch baroxio nyiqqa
> had you not mentioned a bomb threat you probably woudn't have been the last voter


 Baroxio is going to get lynched anyways. 

I'm keeping my vote on Mastic he's defo scum, also lynching a confirmed townie is kinda odd.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Baroxio is going to get lynched anyways.
> 
> I'm keeping my vote on Mastic he's defo scum, also lynching a confirmed townie is kinda odd.


Again, why do you think Mastic is scum?

Baroxio is by no means confirmed. I simply see no reason to vote him.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Again, why do you think Mastic is scum?
> 
> Baroxio is by no means confirmed. I simply see no reason to vote him.


 I don't have to explain everything to you.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

lynching someone asking to be recruited by mafia is far from odd
mastic can be dealt with over night


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2011)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> I don't have to explain everything to you.


You don't, but don't expect anyone to agree with you, and expect to have some suspicion merited for your lack of justification.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> Sup game spoiler.



Game spoiler? Are we still on this?


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 8, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> You don't, but don't expect anyone to agree with you, and expect to have some suspicion merited for your lack of justification.


 I'm not trying to get the band wagon shifted or even started. I don't need or want everyone to agree with me. I just want someone who can use an ability that doesn't have a concrete target at the moment to begin thinking.

All of the write ups so far have been leaving out the colour text for names of the people that have been targets of abilities. That's really odd, the mod obviously doesn't want us to know if we target mafia (if there are any) because of the large number of actions that get carried out every phase. 

Basically we could attack each other all day but we'll only know if someone is mafia when they die.


----------



## Darth (Oct 8, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone wanna tell me who's up for mod-block today while I prepare to end the phase?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2011)

not really


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

Lazy WAD


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

sorry mystic... i have no idea who's up for modblock


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh no, I'm getting lynched. 

I'm not a bomb, and I'm not a jester. I'm something much worse. 

But if you wish to follow this path, then by all means, do so. 

My current suspect list includes these people:

WAD
Tribulation
agmaster
Tsubaki
Darth
Mastic

Geijutsu also acting a little bit strange as well.

Oh well, I doubt many of you will be alive to even check these people.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Azn should be modkilled, this makes 2 day phases without posting or voting.


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 8, 2011)

^Mafia post right here boys and girls.


----------



## River Song (Oct 8, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> ^Mafia post right here boys and girls.



Inb4 this is a scum shielding post


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

baroxio is probably mafia


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 8, 2011)

River Song said:


> Inb4 this is a scum shielding post


Except I'm not scum, and am about to die. 

Of course, THIS above post on the other hand...


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> baroxio is probably mafia


aiyanah is confirmed mafia. Look into her when I die.

Those of you who survive, that is.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 8, 2011)

why would i want you dead if i was mafia when they can allegedly recruit you?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll just replace Azn


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> ^Mafia post right here boys and girls.


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 8, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> why would i want you dead if i was mafia when they can allegedly recruit you?


We'll see once I die, I'm sure.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2011)

why do people always find me so suspicious?


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Samavarti (Oct 8, 2011)

Vash TS said:


> I'm not trying to get the band wagon shifted or even started. I don't need or want everyone to agree with me. I just want someone who can use an ability that doesn't have a concrete target at the moment to begin thinking.
> 
> All of the write ups so far have been leaving out the colour text for names of the people that have been targets of abilities. That's really odd, the mod obviously doesn't want us to know if we target mafia (if there are any) because of the large number of actions that get carried out every phase.
> 
> Basically we could attack each other all day but we'll only know if someone is mafia when they die.



And you point is?, this is a closes set up, we are obviously not supossed to know who is mafia.


----------



## Baroxio (Oct 8, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> And you point is?, this is a closes set up, we are obviously not supossed to know who is mafia.


I forgot Samavarti on my list of suspects. 

But seriously, WAD was pushing my lynch really hard, he's probably mafia.

Mastic and possibly Firestormer come out of nowhere to bandwagon my lynch, so they are probably mafia. DJ Scruffy is defending me for town cred when I flip town.

I will lol soooooo hard if my predictions turn out to be true.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 8, 2011)

that sucks, because I really enjoy making people laugh


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 8, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I forgot Samavarti on my list of suspects.
> 
> But seriously, WAD was pushing my lynch really hard, he's probably mafia.
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*Vote Count:*

Baroxio: 8 (Aiyanah, Chigoobarito, Geijutsu, Kaitou, Legend, LifeMaker, Princess Ivy, River Song)
Kakashi Hatake: 4 (Ishamael, Mastic, Miss Goobette, WAD)
Darth: 3 (Jessicα, Tribulation, Tsubaki Sama)
Tsubaki Sama: 3 (DJ Scruffy, Immortal King, Samavarti)
Vash TS: 2 (On and On, RemChu)
AznKuchiChick: 1 (Platinum)
Immortal King: 1 (Cokie the Clown)
LegendaryBeauty: 1 (Agmaster)
Mastic: 1 (Vash TS)
Se7en: 1 (Firestormer)
WAD: 1 (Kakashi Hatake)

*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.	1. Agmaster > LegendaryBeauty
2. Aiyanah > Miss Goobette > Se7en > Darth > Baroxio
3. AznKuchikiChick
4. Baroxio 
7. Chigoobarito > Baroxio
8. Cokie the Clown > Immortal King
9. Cycloid
10. Darth > Baroxio
11. DJ Scruffy > Tsubaki Sama
12. Firestormer > Platinum > Baroxio > Se7en
13. Gaia Moon
14. Geijutsu  > Tsubaki Sama > No Lynch > Darth > Baroxio
15. Hammer
17. Immortal King > Tsubaki Sama
18. Ishamael > Keiichi Song  > Kakashi Hatake
29. Jessica > Darth
20. Kaitou > Baroxio
21. Kakashi Hatake > WAD
22. Keiichi Song > No Lynch > Baroxio
23. Laix
24. Legend > Baroxio
25. LegendaryBeauty 
26. LifeMaker > Baroxio
27. Marcelle. B 
28. Mastic > Tsubaki Sama > Kakashi Hatake
29. Miss Goobette > Tribulation > Kakashi Hatake
31. On and On > Samavarti > Mastic > Vash TS
32. Platinum > AznKuchikiChick
33. Princess Ivy > Darth > Kakashi Hatake > Baroxio
34. RemChu > LegendaryBeauty > Vash TS
35. River Song > Baroxio
37. Samavarti > Tsubaki Sama
38. Se7en 
40. Thdyingbreed 
41. Toreno 
42. Tribulation > Tsubaki Sama > Darth
43. Tsubaki Sama > Darth > Baroxio
44. Vash TS > Mastic
45. WAD > Kakashi Hatake > Baroxio > Kakashi Hatake
46. Zabuza


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 8, 2011)

*No More Songs*
​
*Baby Miku (Baroxio)* has been dragged away by Pedobear

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Baby Miku - Vocaloids)*
> *[Concert] (Active One-Shot)* Once per game you may throw a concert, role-blocking everyone who isn’t pro your current allegiance.
> 
> *[Beloved Idol] (Passive)* Everyone loves Miku, the best vocaloid ever.  The day phase ends prematurely if you die.







*AznKuchikiChick
LegendaryBeauty
Se7en
Thdyingbreed
Toreno*

Have been mod-blocked

I'm replacing Azn and possibly a couple others 

*Night Phase 2 Begins
No Posting*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 9, 2011)

Next dayphase start may be delayed a bit since I'm a little busy today.  I won't be accepting any actions past 6:35 pm EST though.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 10, 2011)

*Blood-Suckers*
​
*Mina Tepeş* has sucked the blood of *[???]*

*Evangeline McDowell* continues her search.

*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 10, 2011)

*Failed Assassination
​*
*Kakashi Hatake* attempted to kill *[???]* but failed.

*Do Not Post Yet*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 10, 2011)

*Elusive Kids*
​
*[???]* eluded the clutches of *Pedobear*

*Day Phase 3 Starts
You May Now Post*​


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

I seriously expected to be dead by now.


----------



## BVB (Oct 10, 2011)

that was a long nightphase


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 10, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I forgot Samavarti on my list of suspects.
> 
> But seriously, WAD was pushing my lynch really hard, he's probably mafia.
> 
> ...



lolno, you couldn't have been more fail if you tried. I'm gonna need DJ Scruffy's picture to show how bad you're doing.



And boring night phase was boring. :\


----------



## Legend (Oct 10, 2011)

Shouldnt we be happy no town died?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> Shouldnt we be happy no town died?


I'm happy. I'm hoping that some docs were involved in those failures, because that means they could have confirmed some players for themselves.

Anywho, back on this lynch because I still feel this is the best lead yet until someone else brings something up.

*[Vote Lynch Tsubaki Sama]*


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't forget to send the PM to the other players Mystic


----------



## On and On (Oct 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch firestormer]*


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm happy. I'm hoping that some docs were involved in those failures, because that means they could have confirmed some players for themselves.
> 
> Anywho, back on this lynch because I still feel this is the best lead yet until someone else brings something up.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Tsubaki Sama]*



Seems the most reasonable thing to do unless it's proven the otherwise.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

How hard is be to be targeted?, i even asked it gently and offered a reward, and yet no one targets me.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> Seems the most reasonable thing to do unless it's proven the otherwise.


What, voting Tsubaki? Why aren't you voting, then? 

I'm very surprised that mafia did not kill me though. If Tsubaki was innocent I would have expected them to kill me off, because then a bandwagon would easily form on him. 

That's just one way of looking at it though. Maybe a doc saved me. Who knows?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Wait...is pedobear a cultist or the result of our lynch vote?  Or both?  Confused.  *[Vote lynch Tsubaki S]*


----------



## Mastic (Oct 10, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> How hard is be to be targeted?, i even asked it gently and offered a reward, and yet no one targets me.



Wait, what was the reason why you wanted to be targeted again?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Wait...is pedobear a cultist or the result of our lynch vote?  Or both?  Confused.  *[Vote lynch Tsubaki S]*


Pedobear tried to recruit 2 people on D1 I believe, so he has to be a cultist.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Wait, what was the reason why you wanted to be targeted again?



Was I already targered?, then forget it, though I would have thought i would have been informed or that it would have appeared in the write up, weird.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 10, 2011)

On and On said:


> *[vote lynch firestormer]*



Think about that vote for a second. Now think about what caused you to derp this much that you thought this was smart. Then come back to me. Until then, not even worth my time. 


And right now, I actually believe Tsubaki's Indy claim, so I won't be following that vote. I might go and look for someone who should be voted if I don't get bored and leave beforehand.

Um, DJ, what exactly does your role do? Without going so much into specifics that you get modkilled, can you tell us what your role does, and how often it can be used?

I'm just wondering what the other unnamed role is. (There are 44 sudmitted characters and 46 players, I saw Pedobear as well, anyone heard of the last one yet?)


----------



## Mastic (Oct 10, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Was I already targered?, then forget it, though I would have thought i would have been informed or that it would have appeared in the write up, weird.



Nah you weren't, I meant "I forgot so tell me _again_."


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> And right now, I actually believe Tsubaki's Indy claim, so I won't be following that vote. I might go and look for someone who should be voted if I don't get bored and leave beforehand.


Why? Do you have a better candidate for lynching? 



> Um, DJ, what exactly does your role do? Without going so much into specifics that you get modkilled, can you tell us what your role does, and how often it can be used?


I already explained it a bit when I first put a vote on Tsubaki. It should be obvious who Tsubaki is, and there is a certain action that occurred during N1 that allowed me to deduce this. 

I'm not giving out any more info on my role after this.



> I'm just wondering what the other unnamed role is. (There are 44 sudmitted characters and 46 players, I saw Pedobear as well, anyone heard of the last one yet?)


Nope. I tried figuring that out last phase, apparently it's an original character.


----------



## On and On (Oct 10, 2011)

Firestormer's reaction to what I did wreaks mafia to me

It doesn't help that he's asking a townie the specifics of their role 

Scum get


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 10, 2011)

On and On said:


> Firestormer's reaction to what I did wreaks mafia to me
> 
> It doesn't help that he's asking a townie the specifics of their role
> 
> Scum get



Actually, I've been trying to undo the massive derps made by town this game, and one dood should be quite happy I did that. You guys are the ones failing, not me lol. You go think through this paragraph for a second until you figure it out.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> Actually, I've been trying to undo the massive derps made by town this game, and one dood should be quite happy I did that. You guys are the ones failing, not me lol. You go think through this paragraph for a second until you figure it out.


So, you got any better candidate for lynching than Tsubaki?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Nah you weren't, I meant "I forgot so tell me _again_."



First is part of my wincon, second you will get some small powerup and restore your One Shots.
Also since i know i will get questioned about it, yes i'm but my wincon is diferent from the rest of the town.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Why? Do you have a better candidate for lynching?
> 
> 
> I already explained it a bit when I first put a vote on Tsubaki. It should be obvious who Tsubaki is, and there is a certain action that occurred during N1 that allowed me to deduce this.
> ...



I believe the "I might go and look for someone who should be voted if I don't get bored and leave beforehand" implied I was going to look for a better candidate, not just vote someone I think is an indy then go "wut now?"

Oh yeah, I knew what Tsubaki's role was the middle of yestderday, all I was wondering was how you got his (guessing Tsubaki's a guy) role.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 10, 2011)

ok Firestormer is confusing me
what massive derps is he talking about and really what has he done this game other than saying town is failing


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> I believe the "I might go and look for someone who should be voted if I don't get bored and leave beforehand" implied I was going to look for a better candidate, not just vote someone I think is an indy then go "wut now?"


Well, you've had some time to look for a better candidate, have you found one?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

*oops, posted about wrestling


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Pedobear tried to recruit 2 people on D1 I believe, so he has to be a cultist.


Wait wait, pedo ended the day early!?  Yo killing Tsubaki is an imperative.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

> Firestormer is offline

He had an ample amount of time to give me a better person for lynching. Hell he even replied to my post about asking him for someone else to lynch.

Slightly suspicious to me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, Firestormer is really starting to look suspicious here.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm out for the night, folks. 

As one final piece of info before I head out, I had doubts about Vash TS earlier, but I can now say I have no reason to suspect him.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> How hard is be to be targeted?, i even asked it gently and offered a reward, and yet no one targets me.


I honestly don't believe there is a mafia faction. 

Looks like there is only one bad guy Pedobear and anyone he recruits.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I honestly don't believe there is a mafia faction.
> 
> Looks like there is only one bad guy Pedobear and anyone he recruits.



*[Change Vote Lynch RemChu]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

I haven't seen any indication of a mafia yet. That nightphase we just saw a pedobear act.

you are joking with that vote right?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

i dont know

am i?


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

Well okay. I could be wrong though, but everyone seems to be a young kid except for the bear.

It looks like the bear is "building" his mafia. We need to start killing the people he recruits and him.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

i suspect you to be the bear


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

How the hell would I be the bear, I was their to stop On & On from being framed by buto. I've been helping all I can. You are being somewhat paranoid dude.

=[


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Well okay. I could be wrong though, but everyone seems to be a young kid except for the bear.


Because mafia can't be young kids, right?
Also kumagawa and Pride are not exactly your average innocent young kid, well kumagawa isn't even a kid


RemChu said:


> It looks like the bear is "building" his mafia. We need to start killing the people he recruits and him.



The Bear is a cultist, but that doesn't mean the isn't a mafia.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

Seriously can anyone cite any evidence of an actual mafia. I see kids killing kids and a bear kidnapping them. 

I can only deduce he is the main bad guy, start questioning each other.

These people to me aren't the pedo bear since they got modblocked, the phase he was doing something

*AznKuchikiChick
LegendaryBeauty
Se7en
Thdyingbreed
Toreno

*We work from there

EDIT:
you guys hunt the mafia(if they exist), I'm after killing the bear. (I have no killing power tho >.>)


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 10, 2011)

well intil we get concrete evidence that there is scum besides the pedo bear's group i'm going to assume that's the only scum group


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Seriously can anyone cite any evidence of an actual mafia. I see kids killing kids and a bear kidnapping them.
> 
> I can only deduce he is the main bad guy, start questioning each other.


And kids can't be mafia because.............?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> How the hell would I be the bear, *I was their to stop On & On from being framed by buto.* I've been helping all I can. You are being somewhat paranoid dude.


How do you know it was Buto who framed O&O?

EDIT: WAD, you shouldn't vote Rem. His ability helped clear O&O as innocent.

Rem, is your ability a one-shot? I forgot.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> How do you know it was Buto who framed O&O?


Since his death we haven't seen the announcer ability in play.

Also note when the announcement took place there was a Lucky Star picture. Buto's character is from Lucky Star.

So I deduced he was the announcer.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Since his death we haven't seen the announcer ability in play.
> 
> Also note when the announcement took place there was a Lucky Star picture. Buto's character is from Lucky Star.
> 
> So I deduced he was the announcer.



But But ability says he can make an announcement every day phase, it dosen't say anything about making an announcement before the game begins.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

The announcement at the beginning of the game was day phase. He likely asked Mystic if that was alright.

Just as I asked mystic if it was alright to make that voting buff on On & On to test the announcer's credibility. 

I don't have all the facts but I'm just working with what info I have. feel free to come to your own conclusions. 

anyways brb with something constructive.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

Sorry, I edited that post twice. It's fixed now though.


Samavarti said:


> But But ability says he can make an announcement every day phase, it dosen't say anything about making an announcement before the game begins.


This. 

Again, RemChu your ability helped clear On and On as innocent, but was it a one-shot? Also, I'm still a bit unsure of how you deduce that Buto certainly framed O&O. 

It could have been another persons' ability for all we know, because I'm really curious as to why a town would have framed another town when we got an announcement from your ability that contradicted what he "supposedly" said to the players.

Anywho, I'm out for real now.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> The announcement at the beginning of the game was day phase. He likely asked Mystic if that was alright.
> 
> Just as I asked mystic if it was alright to make that voting buff on On & On to test the announcer's credibility.
> 
> ...


Why would buto wanto to say On and On is mafia?, what he would win with that?

Also announcement usually show who is doing the announcement, the ability to make write ups and the ability to make announcement are to different abilities.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

WAD said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch RemChu]*


Wasted as I am pretty Sure of Scruf and here's innocence.  She(?) presents an interesting theory, though.  Kumagawa existing in this game counters it.


----------



## Magic (Oct 10, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Sorry, I edited that post twice. It's fixed now though.
> 
> This.
> 
> ...



I'm not following your point, can you clarify?



Samavarti said:


> Why would buto wanto to say On and On is mafia?, what he would win with that?
> 
> Also announcement usually show who is doing the announcement, the ability to make write ups and the ability to make announcement are to different abilities.



Since you two know so much and are adamant there is a mafia, would it be alright to assume you two are mafia?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 10, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS​*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

dun dun DUNNNNNN


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 10, 2011)

*Anarchy Wins*











​
*Panty and Stocking* have attacked *Scanty and Kneesocks* as well as *Ryo Bakura*

*Scanty and Kneesocks* *(Tsubaki Sama)* have been defeated.

*Panty and Stocking* *(Kaitou)* have won the game.

*Roles:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Panty & Stocking - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt)*
> *[Anarchy Sisters] (Passive)* Panty and Stocking are sisters; actions will be directed to one of them only.  You cannot be role-blocked completely unless you are role-blocked twice.  You technically have two lives as well.  You are not allowed to reveal who you have targeted.
> 
> *[Blacklace and Stripes I + II] (Active)* Each day phase you can attack two targets, if they are Skanty or Kneesocks they will die.
> ...






> *(Scanty & Kneesocks - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt)*
> *[Demon Sisters] (Passive)* Skanty and Kneesocks are sisters; actions will be directed to one of them only.  You cannot be role-blocked completely unless you are role-blocked twice.  You technically have two lives as well.  You are not allowed to reveal who you have targeted.
> 
> *[Double Gold Lacytanga and Double Gold Spandex] (Active)* Each day phase you can attack two targets, if they are Panty or Stocking they will die.
> ...


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

lol wat

gg


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 10, 2011)

Fucking...WHAT?  *facepalm*  Of course the angels are bad.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 10, 2011)

The game continues WAD lol


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 10, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> The game continues WAD lol



not for me


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 10, 2011)

WAD said:


> not for me


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> I'm not following your point, can you clarify?


I thought it was pretty straight forward.

Buto Rengoob's role was revealed to be town. Why would someone who is town try to claim another townie as mafia, when they have no ability to confirm someone's alignment in the first place? 

It doesn't make any sense why a townie would frame another townie.



> Since you two know so much and are adamant there is a mafia, would it be alright to assume you two are mafia?


I've already hinted at my role bro. 

Also, I'm guessing Panty & Stocking were indy as well? Why are their names red and Skanty & Kneesocks green? Tsubaki was right, but there was no way I could have known with what little info I had.

I know I said I was getting off twice now, but I can't sleep. :/


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 10, 2011)

RemChu said:


> Since you two know so much and are adamant there is a mafia, would it be alright to assume you two are mafia?


 Because wanting to lynch mafia, instead of just assuming that they doesn't exist, is something mafia would do.


----------



## Kaitou (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuuuuuckyeah.  Thanks a lot for the game, Mystic.


/winner


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2011)

Nicely played Kaitou sama.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> Fuuuuuckyeah.  Thanks a lot for the game, Mystic.
> 
> /winner


How the hell did you not win this on D2? It was so obvious who your target was. Also, you're welcome for the win even if it was unintentional. 

Mystic, can you update the OP? I'm compiling a list of potential Pedobears, but there's a lot of people on that list who are dead and I'm not sure who's still in.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*A Late Message*
​
*Misaka Mikoto* has displayed this message to the thread.



> I'm Panty & Stocking
> 
> Win Condition: Bring Skanty and Kneesocks to justice.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 11, 2011)

Ninja'd? **


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> How the hell did you not win this on D2? It was so obvious who your target was. Also, you're welcome for the win even if it was unintentional.
> 
> Mystic, can you update the OP? I'm compiling a list of potential Pedobears, but there's a lot of people on that list who are dead and I'm not sure who's still in.



Yea I'm on it, also I'll be replacing these players today

Gaia Moon
Princess Ivy
Se7en
Toreno
Thdyingbreed

Whoever I can't replace by the end of this day phase is just going to get the axe.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright, good to hear Mystic. +rep'd btw. Also, according to this post...



~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> When people die I will reveal their alignment
> 
> Green will be town
> 
> ...


For the people who was doubting if there is a mafia, there you go. Furthermore, if Tsubaki Sama was actually town, why did he post this:


Tsubaki Sama said:


> If you know who I am then you also know that *I'm not anti town* and that *I can actually help town* a great deal


This seemed to imply that he was indy.

Whatevs. I'm sorry Tsubaki. I didn't have enough information. I didn't expect to be trolled like dis. :/


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*A New Owner*
​
*[???]* has found *[Flower]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2011)

*EUREKa*

Pedobear is the only mafia!!!!

Remember how he recruited both [???] and [???] at the same time? Well Panty and Stocking are probably those two he recruited. Would explain why their name was displayed in Red when clearly their original names were in green.



> *(Panty & Stocking - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt)*
> *[Anarchy Sisters] (Passive)* Panty and Stocking are sisters;  actions will be directed to one of them only.  You cannot be  role-blocked completely unless you are role-blocked twice.  You  technically have two lives as well.  You are not allowed to reveal who  you have targeted.
> 
> *[Blacklace and Stripes I + II] (Active)* Each day phase you can attack two targets, if they are Skanty or Kneesocks they will die.
> ...


just a thought that came to me .

As to the announcer thing, maybe Buto just wanted to pull a trick for laughs.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright, with the updated list...

*Town*
11. DJ Scruffy (has hinted at role) 
28. Mastic (confirmed O&O prior to O&O being "officially" confirmed)
31. On and On (confirmed by host via RemChu's ability)
34. RemChu (confirmed O&O as town)
44. Vash TS (confirmed by DJ Scruffy)

*Confirmed Not Pedobear*
3. AznKuchikiChick
9. Cycloid - Prinny (unknown)
15. Hammer
25. LegendaryBeauty
38. Se7en 
40. Thdyingbreed
41. Toreno

*Potential Pedobears*
1. Agmaster
2. aiyanah
7. Chigoobarito
8. Cokie the Clown
10. Darth
12. Firestormer
13. Gaia Moon
14. Geijutsu
17. Immortal King
18. Ishamael
19. Jessica
21. Kakashi Hatake
22. Keiichi Song
23. Laix
24. Legend
26. LifeMaker
27. Marcelle. B
29. Miss Goobette
32. Platinum
33. Princess Ivy
35. River Song
37. Samavarti
42. Tribulation
45. WAD
46. Zabuza​
Still a lot of unknowns, but the list is getting smaller folks.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> *EUREKa*
> 
> Pedobear is the only mafia!!!!


How does tha probe anything, also Mystic said that the color fo the names didn't mean anything.


~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> (Btw, before you think anything the name colors mean nothing in this write-up )







RemChu said:


> As to the announcer thing, maybe Buto just wanted to pull a trick for laughs.



Like i sais making announcements and faking write ups are two different abilities, and he dosen't even had the abilitie to do anything before the dayphase.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 11, 2011)

why is KH in the pedobear suspects


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay Sama, you know better than me or anyone. Please, do something amazing.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

RemChu said:


> *EUREKa*
> 
> Pedobear is the only mafia!!!!
> 
> Remember how he recruited both [???] and [???] at the same time? Well Panty and Stocking are probably those two he recruited. Would explain why their name was displayed in Red when clearly their original names were in green.


AFAIK, P&S was just one player, Kaitou. So he wasn't recruited.

Pedobear is probably an independent cultist.


Samavarti said:


> How does tha probe anything, also Mystic said that the color fo the names didn't mean anything.


See my quotation in one of my previous posts from the host.

@Cokie: KH hasn't been confirmed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2011)

people still keep defending KH

and he hasnt made a sound since his fiasco

this is worthy of a lynch or kill imo


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 11, 2011)

well i guess you just don't believe he has the innocent child role than


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> See my quotation in one of my previous posts from the host.



But that only applies to the color that they show when they are dead, the color they show when they do the actions dosen't mean anything.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> But that only applies to the color that they show when they are dead, the color they show when they do the actions dosen't mean anything.


You're right. Buto was revealed town, though. My post was just to clarify that there was in fact a mafia and that colors DO mean something. 

Also, with Tsubaki gone, I need to change my vote. It would be Firestormer, but it looks like he won't be coming back. When he pops back in this thread I'mma pressure him. For now, though...

*[Change Vote Lynch Cokie the Clown]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2011)

WAD said:


> people still keep defending KH
> 
> and he hasnt made a sound since his fiasco
> 
> this is worthy of a lynch or kill imo


I was hoping someone would target him, but this game doesn't seem to work any way I expect it to. I'd be alright with lynching him though because frankly you need to move on, and he doesn't post or anything lol.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch wad]*

Scum hunch.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2011)

On and On can confirm my allegence, im still torn who to vote for


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> On and On can confirm my allegence, im still torn who to vote for


That's 1 less potential Pedobear then. 

Hopefully this is the last post I make tonight..for real...I need some fucking sleep. =_=;


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2011)

Misaka 

I'm town, but I'm sure even if I hint at my role people will doubt it.


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2011)

ill make a pretty simple hint, im the best there was, the best there is, and the best there ever will be


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

So you are me Legend ?


----------



## Legend (Oct 11, 2011)

only a few will get that hint lol


----------



## Frosch (Oct 11, 2011)

There's like nothing to go by, I have a vague idea of who Kakashi (role) is but he might be town spiteattacking another townie, Firestormer is my only suspect

*[Vote no lynch]*

placeholder in the meantime


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2011)

u guys are boring

if only my role was like hm useful


----------



## hammer (Oct 11, 2011)

yea what about tha pride person who is fucking eating everyone? that seems so pro town.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

*[change vote lynch hammer]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 11, 2011)

Damn derp.

/dead


----------



## Frosch (Oct 11, 2011)

hammer mmh? is this for lolz like the darth lynch?


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

hammer said:


> yea what about tha pride person who is fucking eating everyone? that seems so pro town.



It is my experience that many people who bring up certain roles to complain about/say they want dead are often bringing up their own role. It happens waaaaaaaaaaayy too often. I think hammer just gave himself away, ergo my vote.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

It's in my experience that many people who vote for someone at complete random or for a bs reason are mafia.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> It's in my experience that many people who vote for someone at complete random or for a bs reason are mafia.




It's also my experience that people who get butthurt over one random vote are having an overly-emotional reaction to being caught red-handed. 

*[change vote lynch darth]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2011)

Hopping bandwagons... scum move in my experience

*[vote lynch Tribulation]*



no really though

*[vote lynch Darth]*


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

I still stand my proclamation. Tribulation is most certainly mafia. The facts are as clear as day. 

For some reason he has a vendetta against me and is clearly exploiting his mafia ambitions to bandwagon me. 

But it won't work! For I am superior!


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

experience means nothing 
*[vote lynch darth]*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Darth]*

Sec gotta catch up


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys are seriously going to want to get off the Darth bandwagon. 

Especially if shit goes down and my suspicions about people are confirmed.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> It's also my experience that people who get butthurt over one random vote are having an overly-emotional reaction to being caught red-handed.
> 
> *[change vote lynch darth]*


I agree with this reasoning. :3 Reaction was a bit fishy and is worth pressing.


Platinum said:


> Hopping bandwagons... scum move in my experience
> 
> *[vote lynch Tribulation]*
> 
> ...





Darth said:


> I still stand my proclamation. Tribulation is most certainly mafia. The facts are as clear as day.
> 
> For some reason he has a vendetta against me and is clearly exploiting his mafia ambitions to bandwagon me.
> 
> But it won't work! For I am superior!


If this is the best defense you have, I am disappoint.


aiyanah said:


> experience means nothing
> *[vote lynch darth]*





Immortal King said:


> *[vote lynch Darth]*
> 
> Sec gotta catch up


So, IK, why're _you_ lynching Darth?

I'm out for a few hours, but I'll change my vote. Best option at pressing right now.

*[Change Vote Lynch Darth]*


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

If you're criticizing people for voting on the lynch, why are you voting to lynch me? 

I'm pro town guys. Once I find who I'm looking for, i'm going to benefit town greatly. 

Just for now, I need a measure of trust. At least until my day action goes through. Lynching me now won't help town one whit.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> only a few will get that hint lol


Huaaaa?  Bret Hart is in the game?  Also, NOT scum over here, I am straight offended.


----------



## Vash TS (Oct 11, 2011)

Sup broski's how you peoples doin? I'm not da pedo bare. I'm also town to da def. 

Darth does actually seem like a townie this time soo I'm not gunna vote for him.

*[Vote Lynch Ishamel]*

Jus hunchin


----------



## Kei (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay I am alive over here and backtracking

Jumping on the bandwagon for now

*[Vote Lynch Darth]*

Until otherwise


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

*boggle*  What Darth do again?


----------



## BVB (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*

I don't think that Darth lynch is right.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch darth]*

blah blah blah "oh I will so help town with my role so don't lynch me". Seen that used multiple times, and all turned up mafia.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> I still stand my proclamation. Tribulation is most certainly mafia. The facts are as clear as day.
> 
> For some reason he has a vendetta against me and is clearly exploiting his mafia ambitions to bandwagon me.
> 
> But it won't work! For I am superior!



Once again, you are 100% wrong. I am not mafia, which you should know, since you obviously are.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 11, 2011)

*[VOTE No Lynch]*

Placeholder really, aint got much to go on atm.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> You're right. Buto was revealed town, though. My post was just to clarify that there was in fact a mafia and that colors DO mean something.
> 
> Also, with Tsubaki gone, I need to change my vote. It would be Firestormer, but it looks like he won't be coming back. When he pops back in this thread I'mma pressure him. For now, though...
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Cokie the Clown]*





Firestormer said:


> Actually, I've been trying to undo the massive derps made by town this game,* and one dood* should be quite happy I did that. You guys are the ones failing, not me lol. You go think through this paragraph for a second until you figure it out.





Firestormer said:


> Actually, I've been trying to undo the massive derps made by town this game,* and one dood* should be quite happy I did that. You guys are the ones failing, not me lol. You go think through this paragraph for a second until you figure it out.





Firestormer said:


> Actually, I've been trying to undo the massive derps made by town this game,* and one dood* should be quite happy I did that. You guys are the ones failing, not me lol. You go think through this paragraph for a second until you figure it out.



You can figure it out, I believe in you.


----------



## On and On (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL and sure enough,* who did Baroxio finger before he died?
*

*Firestorm* for random bandwagoning, *WAD* for pushing his lynch and *Mastic*.

I learned this AFTER submitting my previous list.


----------



## On and On (Oct 11, 2011)

Also, fokers/*Immortal King* is worth mention


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

On and On said:


> *Firestormer* - absolutely terrible reaction to a minor amount of pressure. tbh I think he's lesser mafia OR just a newbie. He should be vigi'd or investigated and allow him to stick around so we can analyze his voting patterns later



Nah, my level of care is just incredibly low. And that post to DJ goes to you as well, I believe in you too, you can figure out what rolehinting is if you try.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Even my ratio of town to mafia is about even odds. I'm town this time though.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 11, 2011)

On and On said:


> LOL and sure enough,* who did Baroxio finger before he died?
> *
> 
> *Firestorm* for random bandwagoning, *WAD* for pushing his lynch and *Mastic*.
> ...



Lol Baroxio.


----------



## Juri (Oct 11, 2011)

On and On is mafia get him.


----------



## River Song (Oct 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> ill make a pretty simple hint, im the best there was, the best there is, and the best there ever will be




But do you understand the power thats inside



/inb4 I got the wrong show


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

So, On and On, figured it out yet?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2011)

Cycloid said:


> On and On is mafia get him.



why do i get the feeling you're right for a certain reason ?


----------



## Kei (Oct 11, 2011)

On and On said:


> *Keiichi Song* - had a horribly scummy vote earlier iirc



One I am not mafia
Two that list is very long 
Three one vote???? Really


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

...Kaitou, since you're technically still alive, can you tell us whether you were culted or whether you started the game as mafia :33


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> If you're criticizing people for voting on the lynch, why are you voting to lynch me?
> 
> I'm pro town guys. Once I find who I'm looking for, i'm going to benefit town greatly.
> 
> Just for now, I need a measure of trust. At least until my day action goes through. Lynching me now won't help town one whit.


I found those people are obviously bandwagoning without commenting much on you. I didn't like how you reacted to Tribulation's post. Plain and simple.

Is this some sort of recruiting-mason hint? 


Vash TS said:


> Sup broski's how you peoples doin? I'm not da pedo bare. I'm also town to da def.
> 
> Darth does actually seem like a townie this time soo I'm not gunna vote for him.
> 
> ...


I already vouched for you homie. 


Keiichi Song said:


> Okay I am alive over here and backtracking
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon for now
> 
> ...


Sup folks, just another mafia here.


Chigoobarito said:


> *[Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> I don't think that Darth lynch is right.


Why not?


Miss Goobette said:


> *[vote lynch darth]*
> 
> blah blah blah "oh I will so help town with my role so don't lynch me". Seen that used multiple times, and all turned up mafia.


In this game? Nope. 


On and On said:


> Wtf mafia hopped on this bandwagon quick. My lynch says on Firestormer. Anything to say Firestormer, since you're lurking the ze thread?
> 
> Scruffy, Mastic isn't confirmed just because he knew I was town from the get go. If there's one mafia faction, then ALL of mafia knew I was town from the get go. It was obvious anyway - I think it was a game mechanics MS tried that didn't work out - you wouldn't reveal a scum on day 1 before the game even starts - that's just detrimental to your own game.
> 
> Anyway, before I die, here's some people I'd like to point out. Other than Mastic, the town list is spot on from DJ Scruffy's post.


You bring a good point about Mastic. The only reason why I gave him a pro-town read was because he claimed you as town, and then we got actual confirmation on you being town. I assume he had some sort of affiliation with you, but evidently that's not the case as apparently you're linked to Legend somehow. 

Am I not wrong to assume that him calling you innocent was a ploy for town cred then? I'm hella uncertain here though. 


Firestormer said:


> You can figure it out, I believe in you.


So you've apparently dropped a hint? I'll check back in the thread and see what you've hinted.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> In this game? Nope.



Nah, definitely not in this game.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

> Last edited by Firestormer; Today at 01:38 PM. Reason: /getting rid of rolehint because it felt like I was basically claiming.



Firestormer, the fuck? You're back on my suspect list.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> So you've apparently dropped a hint? I'll check back in the thread and see what you've hinted.



I quoted it three times in that post you quoted, are you trying to fail?


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Firestormer, the fuck? You're back on my suspect list.



Not that one. There I edited it out because I didn't wanna get modkilled. This one.

"Actually, I've been trying to undo the massive derps made by town this game, *and one dood* should be quite happy I did that. You guys are the ones failing, not me lol. You go think through this paragraph for a second until you figure it out."

Once again, I believe in you.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> Not that one. There I edited it out because I didn't wanna get modkilled. This one.
> 
> "Actually, I've been trying to undo the massive derps made by town this game, *and one dood* should be quite happy I did that. You guys are the ones failing, not me lol. You go think through this paragraph for a second until you figure it out."
> 
> Once again, I believe in you.


Kk. I'll check some actions and see if I can figure it out. 

Also yes, Believe in Scruffy. This is possibly the most amount of effort I've put into a mafia game.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Kk. I'll check some actions and see if I can figure it out.
> 
> Also yes, Believe in Scruffy. This is possibly the most amount of effort I've put into a mafia game.



What anime has something that says dood? And which dood is here that wasn't here before? He's on your confirmed not Pedobear list. This really should not be hard.


----------



## Magic (Oct 11, 2011)

WAD said:


> why do i get the feeling you're right for a certain reason ?



your scumdar is broken, please stop trying to help.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

i think everyone's scumdar is broken :/


----------



## On and On (Oct 11, 2011)

i think aiyanah is mafia


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2011)

i suspect shenanigans


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Incoming Actions*​


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

"lol rhetorical question. nevermind"

Yeah, I was wondering whether to respond or not lol.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> What anime has something that says dood? And which dood is here that wasn't here before? He's on your confirmed not Pedobear list. This really should not be hard.


Not everyone here has played the game. I have, but I haven't got too far into it. :/

Also, I'm not 100% sure of your alignment still, but this is a rather significant claim and you are slightly at risk now, so it has been noted.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Evading Pride*
​
*Pride* attempted to devour *[???]* but failed


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*What Am I Doing?*
​
*Kumagawa Misogi* attempted to kill *[???]* but it failed.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Not everyone here has played the game. I have, but I haven't got too far into it. :/
> 
> Also, I'm not 100% sure of your alignment still, but this is a rather significant claim and you are slightly at risk now, so it has been noted.



Actually, I haven't played the game before, I just assumed everyone knew that's what they usually say.

Actually, I've had a feeling that there is only Pedobear this whole game, and it's just a cult.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

On and On said:


> i think aiyanah is mafia



i think you are town
see how that works


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

On and On said:


> i think aiyanah is mafia



because this quote is open in another tab and i want a post itt
i should probably mention you are picking at scraps though
there's some obv peeps in here but i'll let em be for now cause i dont want em killing me :/


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

maybe i'll make a vote once another action has happened
yeah, i think that will do


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Pedobear Gon' Pedo*
​
*Pedobear* has recruited *[???]* but failed to recruit *[???]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

3 failed actions? lawl.

Also, fuck you Pedobear. Quit stealing them lolis. I'm coming after you.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*SoulTaker* has replaced *Se7en*

*Saturday* has replaced *Princess Ivy*


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Pedobear Gon' Pedo*
> ​
> *Pedobear* has recruited *[???]* but failed to recruit *[???]*



I LOVE THAT IMAGE


----------



## River Song (Oct 11, 2011)

I can't work out if all of them failing was good, obviously Pedobear failing was


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

pedobear always has his way :/

*[vote lynch firestormer]*
/leaves
dealwithit.mkv


----------



## Saturday (Oct 11, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Saturday]*
yeah I have no idea what's going on so let me go catch up...


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 11, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> pedobear always has his way :/
> 
> *[vote lynch firestormer]*
> /leaves
> dealwithit.mkv



Come at me bro.

*[Vote lynch aiyanah]* Until you stop getting it wrong.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2011)

Look who's back. Anyway the Darth wagon is retarded. He should just be killed by the vig, one less derp's dead weight to carry around.

*[Vote Lynch Keiichi Song]*


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 11, 2011)

Can I ask for a vote count please? I've been busy today with some work and I didn't have time to check on if we are still keeping the same vote of the previous day phase or not.
I'm sorry guys.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2011)

No need for a vote count. Just vote for Keiichi Song or should I call her Pride? 

Darth's bandwagon is full of overzealous scum. Be smart and vote for Kei.


----------



## River Song (Oct 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> No need for a vote count. Just vote for Keiichi Song or should I call her Pride?
> 
> Darth's bandwagon is full of overzealous scum. Be smart and vote for Kei.



So you just waltz in as a replacement and tell us that Kei is Pride. We need reasons, Unfortunately for you we are notg klambs just waiting to be lead to the slaughter.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2011)

River Song said:


> So you just waltz in as a replacement and tell us that Kei is Pride. We need reasons, Unfortunately for you we are notg klambs just waiting to be lead to the slaughter.



I was replaced because one of you three fucks decided to troll me and off me in day 1. The only reason I'm not pegging you for Pride is because I don't think you have the stones to troll me and day 1 me. She doesn't know any better. She's either 

A.Scum or

B.Pride

My money is on her because of her scumwagoning though. You other guys aren't off the hook yet. 

You are fucking lambs considering you haven't nailed one mafia this entire game. You actually got rid of one because he fulfilled his win condition so yea this is a really poorly organized town.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> No need for a vote count. Just vote for Keiichi Song or should I call her Pride?
> 
> Darth's bandwagon is full of overzealous scum. Be smart and vote for Kei.



While I'm glad that we got someone active as a replacement, do you actually have some ability to back this claim up, or are you just taking a shot in the dark as to who you think Pride is?

Also, might as well re-post this list:

*Town*
11. DJ Scruffy (has hinted at role)  
24. Legend (has hinted at role, confirmed through O&O)
31. On and On (confirmed by host via RemChu's ability)
34. RemChu (confirmed O&O as town)
44. Vash TS (confirmed by DJ Scruffy)

*Confirmed Not Pedobear*
3. AznKuchikiChick
9. Cycloid - Prinny (unknown)
12. Firestormer (has hinted at role)
15. Hammer
25. LegendaryBeauty
38. Se7en 
40. Thdyingbreed
41. Toreno

*Potential Pedobears*
1. Agmaster
2. aiyanah
7. Chigoobarito
8. Cokie the Clown
10. Darth
13. Gaia Moon
14. Geijutsu
17. Immortal King
18. Ishamael
19. Jessica
21. Kakashi Hatake
22. Keiichi Song
23. Laix
26. LifeMaker
27. Marcelle. B
28. Mastic
29. Miss Goobette
32. Platinum
33. Princess Ivy
35. River Song
37. Samavarti
42. Tribulation
45. WAD
46. Zabuza​


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

> *You are fucking lambs considering you haven't nailed one mafia this entire game. *You actually got rid of one because he fulfilled his win condition so yea this is a really poorly organized town.



Ummm, this is only day two...


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2011)

Scruffy stop with those lists. When I was reading from the sidelines apart of me wanted to choke you because it's way too soon for that list and you're making the mafias job easier. It makes you look like a try hard and it honestly doesn't really help. If someone votes for a confirmed townie they can be told as such they don't need this huge reference for all to see.

Anyway it's Kei, Laix, Jessica, or River as Pride. They're the only ones that would target me from the get go who are unaccounted for in terms of allegiance. 

Kei is scum. Go take a look through her posting history. She comes in hops bandwagons then leaves and offers little to the town in terms of actual help. The Darth lynch perfectly illustrates how scummy she is.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Ummm, this is only day two...



Nothing to show for last night or through the day phase. Bad scumhunting and what 5 townies already down? How is anything going well for town right now. I was really trying to hit on the fact that he's basically challenging my opinion without any argument and is acting like everything is going alright when in reality it's going bad.


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not Pride.

Didn't I already hint?  You seem like you're trying too hard too. Or maybe you're just trying to "shape things up"


----------



## Saturday (Oct 11, 2011)

It's only day two 


lol I thought we were like on day 5.

K then it's going to be easy to catch up.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Scruffy stop with those lists. When I was reading from the sidelines apart of me wanted to choke you because it's way too soon for that list and you're making the mafias job easier.


I'm also kind of, y'know, making the town's job a bit easier in finding potential Pedobear suspects. 



> It makes you look like a try hard and it honestly doesn't really help.


So I shouldn't put any effort into the game at all, then? 
Also, saying that lists of confirmed town/confirmed non-Pedobears don't help is just...lol. 



> If someone votes for a confirmed townie they can be told as such they don't need this huge reference for all to see.


What if there are people who have been busy? What if people need a reference in order to believe something as opposed to just being told something by one person? This list prevents misinformation.


----------



## River Song (Oct 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I was replaced because one of you three fucks decided to troll me and off me in day 1. The only reason I'm not pegging you for Pride is because I don't think you have the stones to troll me and day 1 me. She doesn't know any better. She's either
> 
> A.Scum or
> 
> ...



So your deciding that Kei is Pride because she would like to piss you off by killing you 

I am not Pride because I wouldn't troll you. Well as Ik about that basicaly your going off you gut instinct, if I am correct, you've just tried to be as verbose as possible about it while contextualising it to suit your argument with me, the context being I know you and Kei have a passed. To be honest you are a very aggressive player (This technique being almost Lb-esque) and you're using that to your advantage by trying to pressure people into that so you don't turn on them.

But underneath that you don't have any evidence that I would consider taking into consideration, its all just your hunch isn't it. Anyway, I would be happy to lynch Kei if you could convince me.

You seem to have lost the definition of lamb, lambs are people who follow mindlesly, not those who are incompetent, Myself  and certainly other players, who are much better than me, are not lambs.

So try again to convince me.

EDIT:




SoulTaker said:


> Nothing to show for last night or through the day phase. Bad scumhunting and what 5 townies already down? How is anything going well for town right now. I was really trying to hit on the fact that he's* basically challenging my opinion *without any argument and is acting like everything is going alright when in reality it's going bad.



So I've not to do this 

Either we're being led blind by scum or this is town dictator ship at its finest.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2011)

Laix said:


> I'm not Pride.
> 
> Didn't I already hint?  You seem like you're trying too hard too. Or maybe you're just trying to "shape things up"



I don't think it's you to be honest but I suspect you just because to get day 1'd like that someone was trolling. It's something you might do for shits and gigs.

I didn't read the hint. 8 dead townies. 1 mafia win. About to lynch Darth who is deadweight but their are far more scummier people on his bandwagon.


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think it's you to be honest but I suspect you just because to get day 1'd like that someone was trolling. *It's something you might do for shits and gigs.
> *
> I didn't read the hint. 8 dead townies. 1 mafia win. About to lynch Darth who is deadweight but their are far more scummier people on his bandwagon.



You know me too well. 

I am town however. I would hint properly though if I watched the anime my character is from


----------



## Saturday (Oct 11, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Laix]*


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2011)

about time


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I'm also kind of, y'know, making the town's job a bit easier in finding potential Pedobear suspects.
> 
> 
> So I shouldn't put any effort into the game at all, then?
> ...



No it makes it easier for mafia to pick off townies. List should be saved until day 4 or so when the numbers are whittled down. Doing it right now is not helping anyone but the mafia. I

I'm not saying don't try I'm saying don't overcompensate because you made a stupid move in Narutofia and feel like you need to make up for it. The lists are not helping yet but they will when the numbers lessen.

This situation really doesn't happen that often. The list prevents misinformation and makes it easier to be picked off. Me personally, I hate being confirmed unless it's my choice. Because the minute I'm confirmed the mafia knows that I'm a target to come after.



River Song said:


> So your deciding that Kei is Pride because she would like to piss you off by killing you
> 
> I am not Pride because I wouldn't troll you. Well as Ik about that basicaly your going off you gut instinct, if I am correct, you've just tried to be as verbose as possible about it while contextualising it to suit your argument with me, the context being I know you and Kei have a passed. To be honest you are a very aggressive player (This technique being almost Lb-esque) and you're using that to your advantage by trying to pressure people into that so you don't turn on them.
> 
> ...




Listen Paper it's not just a hunch. Go look through her posts and see how she comes in looks for wagons and just follows them. Leaving under the cover of the fact that no one will really think to look at her and think she's scum because she hasn't been in very many games. It's her bandwagoning that's scummy combined with the fact that she would day 1 me to piss me off.

I already said I don't think you have the balls to troll me like that. You're on the list because as far as the people that would troll me on day 1 you four are the only roles I don't know.

Their is no smoking gun get fucking real. This game is based on hunches and gut calls combined with making sense of evidence that comes your way. You said the same thing in Favorites and you were part of the contingent that let the GF slip away when I had him dead to rights on day 2.

You probably are being led by scum considering their are 8 dead townies to 1 mafia who isn't in the game due to winning already. She's playing a scummy game and is a good lynch.


----------



## Laix (Oct 11, 2011)

To be honest, Kei is an apathetic player. This shouldn't be too surprising. However, from my own experience she is active with her actions and more active when she is town, so you may be on to something.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 11, 2011)

are those boobs real laix?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 11, 2011)

*[vote lynch Darth]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> No it makes it easier for mafia to pick off townies. List should be saved until day 4 or so when the numbers are whittled down. Doing it right now is not helping anyone but the mafia.


So with apparently 8 townies dead our numbers somehow _aren't_ whittling down? I can understand your point, but shit man, we need to get things moving and if anyone should be leading town it should be someone who is certainly town, or has role-hinted.

Also, mafia more than likely have their own list. 



> I'm not saying don't try I'm saying don't overcompensate because you made a stupid move in Narutofia and feel like you need to make up for it. The lists are not helping yet but they will when the numbers lessen.


I already made up for Narutofia by winning with town. I'm not overcompensating for anything; I'm playing the game how I want to and contributing the way I see fit for town. I feel that the lists may in fact be helping other people, and even if it isn't helping you, it has revealed the fact that there are about 13 people exempt from being Pedobear.



> This situation really doesn't happen that often. The list prevents misinformation and makes it easier to be picked off. Me personally, I hate being confirmed unless it's my choice. Because the minute I'm confirmed the mafia knows that I'm a target to come after.


Sure it might make confirmed town a bit easier to be picked off. But, O&O was confirmed on D1 and he's still around. Being confirmed town means that there should be a certain level of trust in you, and it provides a bit of unison and strength in voting and makes those who don't vote with confirmed town look suspicious.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

Saturday said:


> are those boobs real laix?


Sena's boobs are indeed real.

*[Vote lynch Darth]*


----------



## Kei (Oct 11, 2011)

Okay back on and I already consider scum, I am not mafia I can tell you that, and Laix is right about my playing skills. I always come off scummy in all the games  Its kinda how percieve me to play, which I try not to and change, but it seems like it no arguing with this fact. 

And another thing all the post except the most recent one has been no lynch, because the simple fact that my role is passive and I can't do much to help out and must go through the actual phases.

I am sorry I am not a good arguer but please believe me, if I was mafia I so wouldn't be posting unless I have to nor would I be defending myself like I am


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

Gonna go eat dinner then process some actions when I come back


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Gonna go eat dinner then process some actions when I come back


Good to hear.

Also, I'm just now realizing that Gaia Moon should have been taken off that list long ago; he's banned. 

I'm also now thinking Immortal King as a bit shady. Apparently he's calling me suspicious in the Yu-Gi-Oh Mafia based on how I've played, but yet right here in this mafia game I've never seen him participate so little. In each game I've played with him as pro-town, he has been far more active than this.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2011)

everyone is shady here to me


----------



## Mastic (Oct 11, 2011)

So are we still lynching Darth or has a better candidate presented himself?


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Tribulation]*

Because I know for a fact that he is mafia.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> *[Vote Lynch Tribulation]*
> 
> Because I know for a fact that he is mafia.



She, and lol this just makes you look even worse. Because I am in fact, not mafia at all.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 11, 2011)

WAD said:


> everyone is shady here to me



yeah i gotta agree lol
all you motherfuckers is shady as fuck >.>


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> She, and lol this just makes you look even worse. Because *I am in fact, not mafia at all.*


We don't know that. 


Darth said:


> *[Vote Lynch Tribulation]*
> 
> Because I know for a fact that he is mafia.


This really seems more like spite/not being srs. 

If you actually are serious, please explain a bit. Because I'm not switching my vote if you don't have some info, and if you don't, then you shouldn't push a lynch on someone else in the first place.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> We don't know that.
> 
> This really seems more like spite/not being srs.
> 
> If you actually are serious, please explain a bit. Because I'm not switching my vote if you don't have some info, and if you don't, then you shouldn't push a lynch on someone else in the first place.



Well, if I'm about to go down anyway, I might as well throw everything in.

I recently used an ability that lets me control another person's actions. I used it on Tribulation and found out that she has the ability to make a night kill. I obviously can't reveal her role, but I attempted to reverse her ability on herself. Unfortunately, it seems like she was protected by her mafia cohorts and the kill dismally failed.

That is why I know for certain that Trib is mafia. Not to mention, her characters is one of the main antagonists in a series, so it's not a far stretch to conclude that she is mafia.

There you have it. That's all of the info I currently have in my possession.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> She, and lol this just makes you look even worse. Because I am in fact, not mafia at all.



Totally didn't know you were a girl. My bad.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> Well, if I'm about to go down anyway, I might as well throw everything in.
> 
> I recently used an ability that lets me control another person's actions. I used it on Tribulation and found out that she has the ability to make a night kill. I obviously can't reveal her role, but I attempted to reverse her ability on herself. Unfortunately, it seems like she was protected by her mafia cohorts and the kill dismally failed.
> 
> ...


And I thought you were bluffing. 

I want to hear Trib's side of this, but this info is better than majority of info we've got for this day phase, aside from 2 more confirmed town.

The only excuse I can see for Tribulation is if a doctor protected her. 'course, if a doc does present themselves from this point on and claims they protected Trib then it could be complete bull.

Also, don't go assuming that because she's an antagonist means she's mafia..I made that mistake with Skanty & Kneesocks.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> Totally didn't know you were a girl. My bad.




Actually, you're still wrong, lol. I'm a bulletproof indie that can kill every other night phase. Not mafia. So no, it is not a fact that I am mafia.

And how often is the kind of role you just described ever given to a townie? 

Yeah, thought so.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> And how often is the kind of role you just described ever given to a townie?


WELL......


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> WELL......



For the record, I meant Darth's ability. I have not ever even one time seen mind control be given to a townie.

Confounder role? Yes. Randomizer? Yes. But not a direct mind controller or puppeteer that can steal the role and use it as they like.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

Just slap her with a RB since she admitted to being an indie with a kill. We can decide what to do with her tomorrow unless you guys want to shift wagons?


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> And I thought you were bluffing.
> 
> I want to hear Trib's side of this, but this info is better than majority of info we've got for this day phase, aside from 2 more confirmed town.
> 
> ...


Judging on her character, I'm almost completely positive that she is mafia. 


Tribulation said:


> Actually, you're still wrong, lol. I'm a bulletproof indie that can kill every other night phase. Not mafia. So no, it is not a fact that I am mafia.
> 
> And how often is the kind of role you just described ever given to a townie?
> 
> Yeah, thought so.



I've heard the "I'm indy so don't kill me" excuse multiple times coming out of mafia's mouths before they get lynched. Not buying it.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not even worth RB'ing now since Darth already used my kill, meaning I shouldn't have access to one. I wouldn't be opposed to acting as a town vig though, my own win-con is no threat to the town, so if you feel like pointing out targets you'd like me to hit, I can do so when available.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> For the record, I meant Darth's ability. I have not ever even one time seen mind control be given to a townie.
> 
> Confounder role? Yes. Randomizer? Yes. But not a direct mind controller or puppeteer that can steal the role and use it as they like.


WELL...


Ishamael said:


> Just slap her with a RB since she admitted to being an indie with a kill. We can decide what to do with her tomorrow unless you guys want to shift wagons?


Or she can target who we decide. We being the confirmed town, or at least who a few people can agree upon.

Darth has given some info on his role and so I don't believe he's mafia based on that I can relate to him in a way. I personally think either Immortal King or Cokie should be killed/lynched. 

But Darth...I want to confirm. When did you use this ability?


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Mind control isn't a town ability. Darth is mafia. I'm an indie.

Notice how he didn't even try to deny my claim that he's mafia? The only thing he did was try to spin it around on me instead. He's not trying to make any actual defense.

He's scum.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> WELL...
> 
> Or she can target who we decide. We being the confirmed town, or at least who a few people can agree upon.
> 
> ...



I used it every day phase until now. 

However, it failed the first two times. So far, it's only worked on Tribulation.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> I used it every day phase until now.
> 
> However, it failed the first two times. So far, it's only worked on Tribulation.



Note even more slips. Used it every day phase til now. This is day 2. But says he used it 3 times. This guy is just pure mafia.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> WELL...
> 
> Or she can target who we decide. We being the confirmed town, or at least who a few people can agree upon.


Fuck that, working with indies never ends well for the town. RB or kill her.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:
			
		

> Mind control isn't a town ability. Darth is mafia. I'm an indie.
> 
> Notice how he didn't even try to deny my claim that he's mafia? The only thing he did was try to spin it around on me instead. He's not trying to make any actual defense.
> 
> He's scum.





Darth said:


> If you're criticizing people for voting on the lynch, why are you voting to lynch me?
> 
> *I'm pro town guys.* Once I find who I'm looking for, i'm going to benefit town greatly.
> 
> Just for now, I need a measure of trust. At least until my day action goes through. Lynching me now won't help town one whit.





IIRC, I can't think of a single time a mafia person has actually had access to a mind control ability....

I just so it's in the clear, Yes I am denying your accusation. And Yes, I am claiming to be town.

Fair enough?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> I used it every day phase until now.
> 
> However, it failed the first two times. So far, it's only worked on Tribulation.


Why has it failed? Who did you target both times?


Tribulation said:


> Mind control isn't a town ability.


WEL- 



> Notice how he didn't even try to deny my claim that he's mafia? The only thing he did was try to spin it around on me instead. He's not trying to make any actual defense.
> 
> He's scum.


No one is spinning anything around on anyone. If you're an indie like you say you are, you're going to target who we tell you to target or you're getting lynched. Period. 

Also, I have no idea how close the phase is to ending, but I would strongly like to recommend that the docs out there protect any of the 5-6 townies. My capabilities should be pretty clear, so prioritize me/everyone else how you will.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Fuck that, working with indies never ends well for the town. RB or kill her.



If this is how it's gonna be, then just frigging kill me already. If you RB me I can't do anything at all. I'm not going to harm town, because it's not my win-con.

And Darth don't give me that, you were in the Shichibukai mafia in Law's one piece game. Doflammingo was a mind controller/puppeteer in your own faction. Never seen it my ass. Don't lie.

But seriously, is you're not going to let me play or help town/my own win con, then honestly just lynch me already.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> IIRC, I can't think of a single time a mafia person has actually had access to a mind control ability....


Darth Vader was a godfather in favorites game and had mind control, Ishamael who was a SK also had mind control


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> If this is how it's gonna be, then just frigging kill me already. If you RB me I can't do anything at all. I'm not going to harm town, because it's not my win-con.
> 
> And Darth don't give me that, you were in the Shichibukai mafia in Law's one piece game. Doflammingo was a mind controller/puppeteer in your own faction. Never seen it my ass. Don't lie.
> 
> But seriously, is you're not going to let me play or help town/my own win con, then honestly just lynch me already.



Lmao, I died pretty early on in Law's game. I never actually got a chance to see dom use that ability. 


			
				Tribulation said:
			
		

> Note even more slips. Used it every day phase til now. This is day 2. But says he used it 3 times. This guy is just pure mafia.



Also, I'm pretty sure this is Day Phase 3.... So how exactly did I slip again?

@Scruffy

It failed the first two times because it's not a guaranteed success. The percentage varies based on multiple things. The only reason it failed the other two times is because the percentage wasn't high enough.


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Darth Vader was a godfather in favorites game and had mind control, Ishamael who was a SK also had mind control



Fair enough...

I can't really tell you more about my role without role revealing though, so I guess you're just going to have to take it as is.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> @Scruffy
> 
> It failed the first two times because it's not a guaranteed success. The percentage varies based on multiple things. The only reason it failed the other two times is because the percentage wasn't high enough.


Understandable, but you ain't gonna say who you _tried_ to use it on? 

I'm not feelin' a Darth lynch anymore. I'll change my vote probably in the next post, but I wanted to just get a feel on where you guys stand with this, and also if you agree with people doing the following actions:

- Trib can attempt to kill either Cokie the Clown or Immortal King, although she will likely be roleblocked. If she's roleblocked, this will confirm one of them as guilty.
- Darth can target whoever Trib does not. 
- Docs should protect myself and the other townies.
- Cops should investigate any of the players who are potential Pedobears. 

Just want some opinions on this. :3


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> If this is how it's gonna be, then just frigging kill me already. If you RB me I can't do anything at all. I'm not going to harm town, because it's not my win-con.
> 
> And Darth don't give me that, you were in the Shichibukai mafia in Law's one piece game. Doflammingo was a mind controller/puppeteer in your own faction. Never seen it my ass. Don't lie.
> 
> But seriously, is you're not going to let me play or help town/my own win con, then honestly just lynch me already.


Sorry Trib but I've seen indies ruin games for town after they would claim to work with them (I've done it myself ) and it's hard to believe your win-con in a closed game.

Mystic you eating for an entire family?


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Understandable, but you ain't gonna say who you _tried_ to use it on?
> 
> I'm not feelin' a Darth lynch anymore. I'll change my vote probably in the next post, but I wanted to just get a feel on where you guys stand with this, and also if you agree with people doing the following actions:
> 
> ...



See, I have two problems with telling you who I used my ability on.

First, Should I have targeted mafia, I will become a priority target. 

Second, It would caution my targets to protect themselves if possible, eliminating the possibility that I could target them in the next phase.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

I worry if we roleblock trib, they have a contigency plan or knowledge on who the blocker is.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Darth said:


> First, Should I have targeted mafia, I will become a priority target.


Wouldn't this be a good thing? In fact, if you become a target, wouldn't that mean we have _confirmed mafia?_



> Second, It would caution my targets to protect themselves if possible, eliminating the possibility that I could target them in the next phase.


Docs generally can't protect themselves. You shouldn't be targeting town anyways. If there is protection against someone you have targeted, chances are they are mafia.

Also, I'm realizing a few errors with my plan in my previous post. If Cokie/Immortal King were innocent, then mafia would potentially roleblock Trib in order to make them appear as guilty. As such, we really have to figure shit out. I don't think they're town, but I'm just one person, and as much as I really want to play a big role in this game, I need more opinions on what we should do. :/


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Sorry Trib but I've seen indies ruin games for town after they would claim to work with them (I've done it myself ) and it's hard to believe your win-con in a closed game.
> 
> Mystic you eating for an entire family?



What reason do I have to lie about it at this point? Lying about my win-con when you can just roleblock me or kill me at any time is stupid. I have no leverage. If you're going to roleblock me, then just kill me, because I don't want to play like this.

I'm not going to ruin the game/town because I can't and have no leverage to, but whatever.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> What reason do I have to lie about it at this point? Lying about my win-con when you can just roleblock me or kill me at any time is stupid. I have no leverage. If you're going to roleblock me, then just kill me, because I don't want to play like this.
> 
> I'm not going to ruin the game/town because I can't and have no leverage to, but whatever.


Maybe you shouldn't have push Darth so hard 

You could have still killed whoever you wanted, besides I'm not a RB. I'm merely making suggestions. I never trust an independent unless their role is explicitly revealed as pro-town.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

No input? 

Whatevs. Maybe when Mystic pops back on and posts some actions we'll get some more activity. Changing my vote now though.

*[Change Vote Lynch Immortal King]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

Again, who has EVER seen a mind controller be pro-town? Sorry I guess for trying to lynch scum.

Anyways, my win-con is pro-town. I don't want to go any further than that, but make a choice. Either let me play and help town or just friggin' lynch me and get it over with.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Again, who has EVER seen a mind controller be pro-town? Sorry I guess for trying to lynch scum.


If you haven't seen my posts...then I'm afraid I cannot help you. D:



> Anyways, my win-con is pro-town. I don't want to go any further than that, but make a choice. Either let me play and help town or just friggin' lynch me and get it over with.


I have a belief in you here, but only if you target who town says to target, which you claim you're willing to do. What say you on the actions I had said for town to perform? :3


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Again, who has EVER seen a mind controller be pro-town? Sorry I guess for trying to lynch scum.
> 
> Anyways, my win-con is pro-town. I don't want to go any further than that, but make a choice. Either let me play and help town or just friggin' lynch me and get it over with.



Since when was the *main antagonist* of a series with a night kill ability pro town? In and of itself it sounds absurd.

I AM A TOWNIE. Not claiming independent, and certainly not claiming mafia. At this point, all i can do is help town until I find my disciple and teach him a secret ability.

Honestly don't have a clue why you think I'm scum Trib. Honestly just seems like a vendetta at this point.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

My bad peoples, I have returned


----------



## Darth (Oct 11, 2011)

How much longer until the day phase is over Mystic?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 11, 2011)

Trib isn't town?

What a surprise?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*A New Contractor*
​
*Andou Mirai* has formed a contract with *[???]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

> I have a belief in you here, but only if you target who town says to target, which you claim you're willing to do. What say you on the actions I had said for town to perform? :3



I don't mind playing along, but neither do I want to play as a complete slave. This is reminding me of my position in Root in the Naruto game.



> Since when was the main antagonist of a series with a night kill ability pro town? In and of itself it sounds absurd.



Since when has the kind of character ever mattered for a role's faction in these kinds of games? Samus was mafia in favorites. So was a my little pony. My win-con concerns only other independents and doesn't have anything to do with killing or harming town in any way.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Out of Luck*
​
*Mikoto Misaka* has slain *Izumi Konata (Miss Goobette)*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Konata Izumi - Lucky Star)*
> *[The Super Otaku] (Passive)* Konata has extensive knowledge on everything anime/manga.  You know the identities of all anime/manga character in the game.
> 
> *[Lazy Girl] (Passive)*At no point are you allowed to reveal or even hint at who another player is.  You may also not start any bandwagons.
> ...


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 11, 2011)

Fuck yeah Andou Mirai. 



Tribulation said:


> I don't mind playing along, but neither do I want to play as a complete slave. This is reminding me of my position in Root in the Naruto game.


Nah, I understand, and I was thinking the same thing. 

Understand us though, if you want in the game, you do have to cooperate to some degree.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

Also I'm considering extending the current phase a little to make things easier with all the other games currently running, that or extending the night phase again.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

- Trib can attempt to kill either Cokie the Clown or Immortal King,  although she will likely be roleblocked. If she's roleblocked, this will  confirm one of them as guilty.

OTOH, this may work.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 11, 2011)

Sidenote:  Doctors know who they are looking after tonight, non?


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 11, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Fuck yeah Andou Mirai.
> 
> 
> Nah, I understand, and I was thinking the same thing.
> ...



I'll cooperate, I'm not saying I won't, but if it's going to be automatically "do this or we lynch you" or "let's use Trib for awhile and lynch her when it's convenient" then screw it and just kill me now. I don't wanna play that way.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 11, 2011)

I really don't belive Darth cliam of being town, since i have never seen a town with mind control ability, the one who usually have this ability are either indys or mafia, and the fact the he insist on being town seems a little weird to me, that said is he isn't mafia he may be usuful to the town so he should be investigated.

Also since i have not voted yet, and i'm not sure who to vote, i woill just leave a placeholder
*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTION*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 11, 2011)

*Do Over*
​
*Kakashi Hatake* has slain *Furude Rika*

The day phase has been restarted

*Kaminogi Haruka* has decided that *Pride* will still fail to kill *[???]* and *[???]* will become *Flowers* owner.

*[???]* remains with *Pedobear*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 11, 2011)

Actually, the tribulation vote was a joke vote, so disregard that. 

and yay, day restart and I'm alive again.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Actually, the tribulation vote was a joke vote, so disregard that.





is that so?

well then

*[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*

i will not rest till i see his feet kicking off the ground



> and yay, day restart and I'm alive again.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> Actually, the tribulation vote was a joke vote, so disregard that.
> 
> and yay, day restart and I'm alive again.


Welcome back.

At least there is another confirmed townie in the game even though you can't do much except stop a lynch. D:


----------



## Darth (Oct 12, 2011)

Well this is useful. Now the odds aren't completely against me.

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

I need a vote in before I head out for the night.

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2011)

What to do.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]

*lol if Mist puppet is a killer


----------



## Frosch (Oct 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch hatake kakashi]*


----------



## Laix (Oct 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## BVB (Oct 12, 2011)

I was kinda shocked after getting the PM that dayphase was restarted. 

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2011)

Darth said:


> Well this is useful. Now the odds aren't completely against me.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*



considering one of misto's votes are for you its pretty damning on your part

you're probably next up but i have just been dying to get KH lynched since Day 1 already


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 12, 2011)

...And I'd like to say that in a deleted post of Miss Goobette's, she answered my rhetorical questions, and wasn't showing any inclination of not believing it, thus confirming my role. 

I'm also guessing that Miss Goobette didn't receive an alignment of the players, since the role description didn't imply that to be the case.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch KH]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol really?  oh god

*[vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]*
Let's see if the votes get through this time.


----------



## Saturday (Oct 12, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah not sure how to deal with restarting phases ;_;
*[vote lynch kh]*
/bandwagon


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch KH]*


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 12, 2011)

You have done the Rika role justice, I am incredibly happy, good job Mystic. 

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hakate]*

/bandwagon


----------



## hammer (Oct 12, 2011)

so if he turns out town what happens to on and on that ability to tell us who's innocent seemed sketchy to me.


----------



## Legend (Oct 12, 2011)

On and On is a townie, ive said this before

*[vote lynch hatake kakashi]*

And i think i know who darth is, Ryo Bakura


----------



## Kei (Oct 12, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Do Over*
> ​
> *Kakashi Hatake* has slain *Furude Rika*
> 
> ...



She was a character  Noooooooooooo

*[Vote Lynch KH]*

Where the hell have he been lately


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2011)

Hiding in the shadows mafioso. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought you were dead ST ?


----------



## River Song (Oct 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*

*@Plat* He was a replacement aswell


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I thought you were dead ST ?



I've been brought back to bring down justice on that fucking bear and his little lapdog who likes to play in the shadows.

What do you think of this KH lynch? Misto's ability prohibits him from starting a wagon or revealing anyone and this KH lynch sort of just materialized from the Misto's old votes.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it is pretty solid. 

Of course it has the potential for everyone to blend in and I don't really like that.

If Darth really is Bakura he should be the next one to be lynched. Seems like an obvious mafia role to me.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2011)

To clarify, I have no clue what role they have or what faction they are part of. I just know who is associated with what character.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been telling you guys Darth is mafia since day one, but does anyone believe me? Noooo. Honestly, gtfo. When is mind control ever a town ability? Still have yet to have anyone say they've seen it be town. 'Cause I haven't.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2011)

Darth will be next.

For now, let town follow me, like old times


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2011)

No you're right Trib it isn't... I just don't like the bandwagon because scum are obviously on it. Honestly if he is scum I think he hurts the mafia more than he hurts town because he's a massive derp.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> *[vote lynch hatake kakashi]*





Chigoobarito said:


> I was kinda shocked after getting the PM that dayphase was restarted.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*





Zabuza said:


> Lol really?  oh god
> 
> *[vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]*
> Let's see if the votes get through this time.





Saturday said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Kakashi Hatake]*





aiyanah said:


> yeah not sure how to deal with restarting phases ;_;
> *[vote lynch kh]*
> /bandwagon





Cokie the Clown said:


> *[vote lynch KH]*


Lookit all dat bandwagon.



WAD said:


> Darth will be next.
> 
> For now, let town follow me, like old times




The only reason anyone's voting KH is because there's not a strong enough basis behind voting Darth with him role-hinting, plus the phase restarted and people needed a wagon to jump on. There is little basis on this KH vote other than the fact that he was declared innocent in the first post of the game and hasn't made much of an appearance.


SoulTaker said:


> No you're right Trib it isn't...


Are you guys serious right now? I've hinted this shit so many times...  



> I just don't like the bandwagon because scum are obviously on it.


Don't worry, the scum will definitely be dealt with.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 12, 2011)

> Are you guys serious right now? I've hinted this shit so many times...




Yes, I'm still serious about it. Never seen it. Not one time. EVER. And all you've done is say "WELL..."

If you have something to say, then you should friggin' say it, because I've never seen it, and mind control isn't a town ability. Do more than just say "WELL..." 

If you've actually seen it, say so and where. But Darth is mafia.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> If you've actually seen it, say so and where.


I haven't actually seen it..I just have certain experience. Let's just say I know you are wrong on it being a non-town ability.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:
			
		

> The only reason anyone's voting KH is because there's not a strong enough basis behind voting Darth with him role-hinting, plus the phase restarted and people needed a wagon to jump on. There is little basis on this KH vote other than the fact that he was declared innocent in the first post of the game and hasn't made much of an appearance.



this post is kind of funny

considering that technically, there's a stronger basis to voting darth than KH

but hey im not one to complain


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2011)

Does our vote carry over before the reset or do we have to re-vote again?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

WAD said:


> this post is kind of funny
> 
> considering that technically, there's a stronger basis to voting darth than KH
> 
> but hey im not one to complain


I disagree, but I'm a bit biased due to my role. 

I have no certainty about Darth, but he has hinted his role. He has indicated specifics of his role. In fact he revealed Trib's role as an indie. To me, if he were mafia, he would have bullshitted his way to making someone who was actually _town_ appear as mafia. No sense in doing it to an independent.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

Gotta vote again

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

Whelp, if the phase is ending now, docs please check back on page 22 or something for that list. Protection is definitely needed.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2011)

I haven't seen Annie this day phase yet.

Did she get janitor killed?


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 12, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kakashi Hatake]*

Also i think Darth is probably independet, if he is a pro town or not i don't know, though mind controling people usually isn't pro town.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Death Seeker*
​
*Hatake Kakashi* attempted to kill *[???]* but *Hiroshi Ochiai (Marcelle.B)* jumped in the way to take the attack.

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Hiroshi Ochiai - ???)*
> *[Willing Recipient] (Passive)* The first action performed during the day phase will automatically target you.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Anarchy Wins...Again*











​
*Panty and Stocking* have attacked *Scanty and Kneesocks* as well as *Ryo Bakura*

*Scanty and Kneesocks* *(Tsubaki Sama)* have been defeated.

*Panty and Stocking* *(Kaitou)* have won the game.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Contracted Again*
​
*Andou Mirai* has formed a contract with *[???]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Foiled Again*
​
*Pedobear* attempted to recruit *[???]* but failed


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Petrified*
​
*Fate Averruncus* turned *[???]* into stone


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Buto Rengoob* has replaced *Gaia Moon*

*Cubey* has replaced *LegendaryBeauty*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 12, 2011)

this game 

i dont know if im not interested because 1. fucking lolicons smh 2. my role is the most useless ever 3. wtf is going on in writeups

but yeah all i can do is point my finger at people 

its a shame because mystic-kun is a friend o mine and i appreciate his work into this game

but yeah im now reaching apathetic levels of fuck this shit

also pedo bear is hax, thats like what, 4-5 successful recruitments and 4-5 failed? the entire fucking game is on his side smh


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

WAD said:


> this game
> 
> i dont know if im not interested because 1. fucking lolicons smh 2. my role is the most useless ever 3. wtf is going on in writeups
> 
> ...


Kind of inclined to agree with you man. 

Kakashi Hatake could have hit mafia, or someone in the Pedobear cult, but was blocked by a town role...? And Miss Goobette not being able to reveal anything or start wagons is a bit..unbalanced for town.

I have no problem with my role. I'll be surprised as fuck if I'm not superkilled tonight, though. I'll also not be surprised if Darth is kept alive as mafia/Pedobear cult will just want to use him as a scapegoat.

This game's fun, and I've put more effort into it than I probably have in most other mafia games. The odds are stacked way against town here, though.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

lol my bad guys


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 12, 2011)

...so someone was recruited and would know who Pedobear is but isn't recruited now because of the re-do. Hey, freed loli, tell us who Pedobear is.


----------



## River Song (Oct 12, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> ...so someone was recruited and would know who Pedobear is but isn't recruited now because of the re-do. Hey, freed loli, tell us who Pedobear is.





~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *[???]* remains with *Pedobear*




Doesn't work like that


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 12, 2011)

Aww.

/10chars


----------



## God (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

How long is this phase gonna list? We're into double OT now for sure.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

24 hours since the reset so just a few more hours now


----------



## Frosch (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I'm more interested in this game being over so I can see Mystic's notes of the actions


----------



## BVB (Oct 12, 2011)

I really hope that KH flips scum. 

we've been towning a lot


----------



## Frosch (Oct 12, 2011)

I got this nagigng feeling that maybe Pedobear, the mafia, was alone at d1 so this game's designed to have its share of towning in the early phases

Konata knows who Pedobear is, she can't tell the alignment of people but the very least she should have an idea of who is scum: the roles who have been recruited and pedobear himself

now she can't tell us or _start_ a lynch on the people she can identify as scum, but what she _can_ do is vote no lynch if a lynch were to be started on people who aren't those who were recruited or pedobear himself, and wagon on a correct lynch thats already been started.


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah I had to force myself to get back into the game. I got frustrated not killing any mafia and continuing to see stupid kids dumb kill each other.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 12, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> I got this nagigng feeling that maybe Pedobear, the mafia, was alone at d1 so this game's designed to have its share of towning in the early phases
> 
> Konata knows who Pedobear is, she can't tell the alignment of people but the very least she should have an idea of who is scum: the roles who have been recruited and pedobear himself
> 
> now she can't tell us or _start_ a lynch on the people she can identify as scum, but what she _can_ do is vote no lynch if a lynch were to be started on people who aren't those who were recruited or pedobear himself, and wagon on a correct lynch thats already been started.



Konata you better read this dammit, everybody knows who you are so no point laying low


----------



## On and On (Oct 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch mastic]*


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 12, 2011)

Starting on page 46.  I have wasted this day.   Bring a child up to speed?
*sips tea*  A mafia traitor?


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 12, 2011)

Er...what did Mastic do THIS game?

*[Vote lynch Kakashi Hatake]


*Oh, an otaku.  Ok, you can't tell us who 'mafia' is nor can you tell everyone their alignments, but YOU already know, non?  So let's see, care to play a nice, innocent game?  It's called 'what does otaku-chan think of when I say...'  Pedobear.  

*wonders if it can really be that easy*


----------



## On and On (Oct 12, 2011)

soooo why are we lynching KH?  he's better of being vigi'd at this point.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

On and On said:


> soooo why are we lynching KH?  he's better of being vigi'd at this point.


I posted a bit of an explanation of it earlier; basically there's no basis for this lynch at all. 

Certainly there's a bunch of scum on this wagon, and all the people who wagoned without saying anything haven't responded to me since.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 12, 2011)

*[vote lynch kh]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTION*​


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2011)

incoming action and satisfaction


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

Night Phase 3 Get?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 12, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Konata you better read this dammit, everybody knows who you are so no point laying low



I just got home from work, but I hear ya.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 12, 2011)

oh I was under the impression there was some basis for HK lynch, people been wanting the previous phases

Miss Goobette: ok <3


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Strike of the Sky Dragon*
​
*Wendy Marvell* has slain *Evangeline AK McDowell (Darth)*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Evangeline AK McDowell - Negima)*
> *[Doll Master] (Active)* Evangeline is a vampire that can animate dolls as well as control the will of others.  Every day phase you may attempt to take control of another person?s actions with a 50% chance of success.
> 
> *[Shinso Vampire] (Passive)* As a shinso vampire, Evangeline has increased durability and flight.  There is a 50% chance you will survive any attack aimed at you, even super kills.
> ...


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

Told ya.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 12, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Told ya.




And somehow I feel like the victory is still town's in this exchange.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Vote Count:*

Kakashi Hatake: 20 (Agmaster, aiyanah, Chigoobarito, Cokie the Clown, DJ Scruffy, Firestormer, Geijustu, Immortal King, Keiichi Song, Laix, Legend, Mastic, Platinum, RemChu, River Song, Samavarti, SoulTaker, Tribulation, WAD, Zabuza)

Mastic: 1 (On and On)

*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Agmaster > Kakashi Hatake
aiyanah > Kakashi Hatake
Butō Rengoob
Chigoobarito > Kakashi Hatake
Cokie the Clown > Kakashi Hatake
Cubey
Cycloid 
DJ Scruffy > Kakashi Hatake
Firestormer > Kakashi Hatake
Geijutsu > Kakashi Hatake
Hammer
Immortal King > Kakashi Hatake
Ishamael
Jessica
Kakashi Hatake
Keiichi Song > Kakashi Hatake
Laix > Kakashi Hatake
Legend > Kakashi Hatake
LifeMaker
Mastic > Kakashi Hatake
Miss Goobette
On and On > Mastic
Platinum > Kakashi Hatake
RemChu > Kakashi Hatake
River Song > Kakashi Hatake
Samavarti > Kakashi Hatake
Saturday > Kakashi Hatake
SoulTaker > Kakashi Hatake
Tribulation > Kakashi Hatake
Vash TS
WAD > Kakashi Hatake
Zabuza > Kakashi Hatake


----------



## BVB (Oct 12, 2011)

I really think that pedobear is a cultist who was the only mafia at the beginning.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 12, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> And somehow I feel like the victory is still town's in this exchange.


That gave me a pretty good laugh. 

Whelp, seeing as the phase should be ending, GL to docs in making the appropriate decisions. I will likely be dead by the end of it.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 12, 2011)

*Loss of Innocence*

[/IMG]​
*Rika (Kakashi Hatake)* was lynched by her fellow loli/shota in arms and then dragged away by Pedobear

She was holding on to the *Hourai Branch*, which was retrieved by *Kaguya Houraisen*

*AznKuchikiChick (Near)*
*Thdyingbreed (Toph Bei Fong)*
*Toreno (Sarutobi Konohamaru)*

have been *mod-killed*

*Roles:*

*Spoiler*: __ 






> *(Toph Bei Fong - Avatar)*
> *[Earth Bending] (Active)* A master at manipulating the earth, once every cycle Toph can simultaneously role-block and protect a target.
> 
> *[Seismic Sense] (Passive)* Acutely aware of her surroundings and the people around her, Toph has a 50% chance of dodging any attack targeting her.





> *(Near - Death Note)*
> *[SPK Head] (Active)* Leader of an elite group consisting of outstanding CIA and FBI agents, you may receive a random investigative result from the current cycle every night phase.





> *(Rika – One Piece)*
> *[Innocent Kid] (Passive)* You’re a sweet innocent kid.  Rika’s player is announced innocent at the beginning of the game.





> *(Hiroshi Ochiai - ???)*
> *[Willing Recipient] (Passive)* The first action performed during the day phase will automatically target you.







Currently in the process of looking through who should be mod-blocked

*Night Phase 3 Begins
No Talking​*


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 13, 2011)

...What were the abilities?

/night


----------



## Darth (Oct 13, 2011)

Well that sucks. That 50% chance is just not helping me at all... >.>

Don't forget to lynch Trib guys! GG and thx for the game Mystic! 

/Dead


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 13, 2011)

So many terrible mafia players.  

Thanks for the game, now you can stop sending me pm.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

Gonna delay the start of the phase cause 2 AM EST seems to be an inconvenient time for most people =/


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Blood, Nom Nom Nom*
​
*Mina Tepes* has bitten *[???]*

*Do Not Post Yet*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Another Student*
​
*Reborn* has taken another student under his tutelage.

*Do Not Post Yet*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*I am the Hero*
​
*Etna* has stuffed the souls of *Scanty and Kneesocks (Tsubaki Sama)* into a Prinny

*Do Not Post Yet*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Dat Railgun*
​
*Misaka Mikoto* has slain *Maka Albarn (Saturday)*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Maka Albarn - Soul Eater)*
> *[Soul Perception] (Passive)* Maka is able to perceive and see living souls.  She will learn the role and identity of any player that targets her.  If she is able to survive an attack by another player she can never be killed by that player again as she will be able to sense their presence and avoid them.
> 
> *[Black Blood] (Active Two-Shot)* Twice per game you may activate the black blood, a substance that facilitates insanity, through Soul.  While Black Blood is active you cannot be killed by normal attacks.  There is a 75% chance Maka will fall into madness using this skill for the first time and a 25% chance the second.  While under the effects of madness she will immediately kill a random player.







She then finds and displays this message to the thread



> Dat Kakashi making the Cult of Pedos job so much easier
> 
> I do hope he's a townie



*Do Not Post Yet*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Stronger Screws are Required*
​
*Kumagawa Misogi* attempted to slay *[???]* but failed

*Do Not Post Yet​*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Fail More Pedobear*
​
*Pedobear* tried to throw *[???]* into his dungeon but failed

*Day Phase 4 Begins​*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2011)

so Misaka was recruited by Pedobear. Hm.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch geijutsu]*

BP piercing attack didn't kill him, I'm calling scum.


----------



## Laix (Oct 14, 2011)

inb4 misaka indie

MISAKA <333333
*
[VOTE LYNCH Geijutsu]*

I trust you Trib.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

The fuck? I'm still alive?


Kakashi Hatake said:


> So many terrible mafia players.
> 
> Thanks for the game, now you can stop sending me pm.


Before you call other mafia players terrible, how about actually contributing more than 3 posts as pro-town?

Also, @Trib: I know I had posted for you to potentially attack Cokie, and its a good thing you didn't. He's town.

*[Vote Lynch Geijutsu]*


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Geijutsu]*

Let's hope we actually get a mafia this time.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> The fuck? I'm still alive?
> 
> *Before you call other mafia players terrible,* how about actually contributing more than 3 posts as pro-town?
> 
> ...



I claim the right to call you terrible, though .

*[Vote Lynch Geijutsu]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

There was something I forgot to mention in the lynch write-up last day phase, I'm putting it in there now


----------



## Frosch (Oct 14, 2011)

*HOLY SHIT REBORN I WANNA BE YOUR STUDENT, RECRUIT ME* +starry eyes+



Tribulation said:


> *[vote lynch geijutsu]*
> 
> BP piercing attack didn't kill him, I'm calling scum.



Ironically it didn't kill me for the same reason any similar attacks didn't kill you the first two cycles, I'm protecting another valuable townie this time though, you want me alive town


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> I claim the right to call you terrible, though .
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Geijutsu]*


Why? T_T

At least you've been participating in this game, though. 

Also, I've got a vibe that Sama is in Pedobear cult in some form. Just a feelin'.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 14, 2011)

Kaguya's in an action


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 14, 2011)

Hm, I'll buy Gei's defense, because I was wondering why my own attack didn't pierce BP and kill me when Darsh tried to have me kill myself, so I trust he was protecting me at the time. 

*[change vote lynch ishamael]*


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow I need more activity in my life for this game


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> *[vote lynch geijutsu]*
> 
> BP piercing attack didn't kill him, I'm calling scum.


...Kumagawa?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 14, 2011)

wait it just downed on me, jouou-sama you attacked me?   

Im sorry town, since there was no strawhats crew I thought I could play without derping but HOLY SHIT BEING A REBORN STUDENT WOULD BE SO COOL, RECRUIT ME NEXT DAY PHASE OMG


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch ishamael]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> ...Kumagawa?



Role revealing is against the rules, but my identity has been known for awhile now I think.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Ironically it didn't kill me for the same reason any similar attacks didn't kill you the first two cycles, I'm protecting another valuable townie this time though, you want me alive town


Bullshit. Trib claimed she's BP. If you're claiming that it didn't kill you "for the same reason any similar attacks didn't kill you the first two cycles," you'd either be claiming BP or claiming that her attack on you was made to fail. And if you're claiming BP, that doesn't make any sense because her attack was BP-piercing. 


Tribulation said:


> Hm, I'll buy Gei's defense, because I was wondering why my own attack didn't pierce BP and kill me when Darsh tried to have me kill myself, so I trust he was protecting me at the time.


Pretty sure his ability failed with a 50% failure rate and all.


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my goodness


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 14, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Hm, I'll buy Gei's defense, because I was wondering why my own attack didn't pierce BP and kill me when Darsh tried to have me kill myself, so I trust he was protecting me at the time.
> 
> *[change vote lynch ishamael]*


Cute Trib but certainly not. I have multiple people who can vouch for me.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Cute Trib but certainly not. I have multiple people who can vouch for me.



The only characters i can think right now that have multiple people to vouche for them, are either part of pedobear faction or mafia.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> The only characters i can think right now that have multiple people to vouche for them, are either part of pedobear faction or mafia.


Yup. 

Still feelin' you belong to the Pedobears.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch ishamael]*



DJ Scruffy said:


> Bullshit. Trib claimed she's BP. If you're claiming that it didn't kill you "for the same reason any similar attacks didn't kill you the first two cycles," you'd either be claiming BP or claiming that her attack on you was made to fail. And if you're claiming BP, that doesn't make any sense because her attack was BP-piercing.



Wrong lol, I'd rather not make myself a bigger bullseye to pedobear than I already am so thats all I'll say


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> *[vote lynch ishamael]*
> 
> Wrong lol, I'd rather not make myself a bigger bullseye to pedobear than I already am so thats all I'll say


If I'm wrong, then explain how you could have protected yourself from a BP-piercing attack _in addition to protecting another townie._ Not buying it.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Bullshit. Trib claimed she's BP. If you're claiming that it didn't kill you "for the same reason any similar attacks didn't kill you the first two cycles," you'd either be claiming BP or claiming that her attack on you was made to fail. And if you're claiming BP, that doesn't make any sense because her attack was BP-piercing.
> 
> Pretty sure his ability failed with a 50% failure rate and all.




My attacks bypass bulletproof, not protection. Darth definitely had control of my kill, I was informed I was controlled. He said he tried to make me kill myself, and my kill should've pierced my own bulletproof status. That I didn't die confused me, but if Gei was protecting me at the time, that would do it, since my kills don't bypass protection.

Darth wouldn't have gotten my role and wouldn't know I had a kill if his control on me failed.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 14, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Cute Trib but certainly not. I have multiple people who can vouch for me.



Well this lynch won't get very far then if one of them steps up and does so. :33


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> My attacks bypass bulletproof, not protection. Darth definitely had control of my kill, I was informed I was controlled. He said he tried to make me kill myself, and my kill should've pierced my own bulletproof status. That I didn't die confused me, but if Gei was protecting me at the time, that would do it, since my kills don't bypass protection.
> 
> Darth wouldn't have gotten my role and wouldn't know I had a kill if his control on me failed.


Gei said, 

"_Ironically it didn't kill me for the same reason any similar attacks didn't kill you the first two cycles._" 

This is cycle 4. You have, according to our knowledge, only been attacked once, and during cycle 2. Where was this other kill attempt on cycle 1 mentioned? Or is he claiming to have protected you for the first two cycles? Because if that's the case, I find it odd that this is only being brought up now while Gei is about to be lynched. If someone attacked you and he protected you, he should have came out and explained this during the whole you/Darth scenario.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 14, 2011)

I think he probably did protect me earlier, and it never came to light because nobody ever claimed to attack me until last cycle is all.


----------



## River Song (Oct 14, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> *HOLY SHIT REBORN I WANNA BE YOUR STUDENT, RECRUIT ME* +starry eyes+
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically it didn't kill me for the same reason any similar attacks didn't kill you the first two cycles, I'm protecting another valuable townie this time though, you want me alive town



I may be mixing people up but didn't you want to be recruited by the straw hats in the favorites game :/


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I think he probably did protect me earlier, and it never came to light because nobody ever claimed to attack me until last cycle is all.


This is the big concern I have. 

If he protected you from Darth's attempt to make you commit suicide, why did he not state this during Day 3?

He was around; hell he even voted Darth, but he made no mention that the reason you survived was because of him. Had he done so this would have been easy town cred. Yet today this subject is being brought up now purely because a small wagon was forming against him.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> This is the big concern I have.
> 
> If he protected you from Darth's attempt to make you commit suicide, why did he not state this during Day 3?
> 
> He was around; hell he even voted Darth, but he made no mention that the reason you survived was because of him. Had he done so this would have been easy town cred. Yet today this subject is being brought up now purely because a small wagon was forming against him.



"Hi i'm a townie that protects people, please kill me mafia", sigh


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> "Hi i'm a townie that protects people, please kill me mafia", sigh



So you're saying that you _aren't_ doing that right now? 

I've been exposed since D2 virtually, and I'm amazed that I haven't been recruited or killed by now. Rest of confirmed town wasn't too active last DP; makes me think some of them may have been converted.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 14, 2011)

Its still just an hypothesis but, like I mentioned in a previous post, thats because early on the mafia was only pedobear I think, but mafia has now a few members and growing


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> So you're saying that you _aren't_ doing that right now?
> 
> I've been exposed since D2 virtually, and I'm amazed that *I haven't been recruited *or killed by now. Rest of confirmed town wasn't too active last DP; makes me think some of them may have been converted.



We can't really be sure of that, though.


----------



## BVB (Oct 14, 2011)

that pedobear picture is hilarious.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Its still just an hypothesis but, like I mentioned in a previous post, thats because early on the mafia was only pedobear I think, but mafia has now a few members and growing


Mystic clearly outlined in one of his posts that whenever someone died, Green would represent Town, Red would represent Mafia, and Grey would represent Independent or Cultist [I believe]. This implies that there is in fact Mafia. We already know there was one mafia, Kaitou.

Vash & Cokie need to get in here...they're the only 2 people I know for a fact that are town. I'mma have to update the potential Pedobear suspect list here in a few; it should be down to maybe 10 people by now.


----------



## God (Oct 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Samavarti]*


----------



## Saturday (Oct 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Ishamael]*


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2011)

We can't be sure of anyone to be truthful and honest. that is why we play the game to defer the bullshit from the golden truth, both stories seem skeptical sorry to say


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

*Potential Pedobears*
1. Agmaster
2. aiyanah
7. Chigoobarito
13. Buto Rengoob
14. Geijutsu
18. Ishamael
19. Jessica
22. Keiichi Song
23. Laix
26. LifeMaker
28. Mastic
32. Platinum
35. River Song
37. Samavarti
45. WAD
46. Zabuza​


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 14, 2011)

wasn't marcelle b. confirmed innocent? He took Kakashi's attack and his name was green iirc


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Miss Goobette said:


> wasn't marcelle b. confirmed innocent? He took Kakashi's attack and his name was green iirc


Yeah, he's dead.

Also @Saturday: You're dead bro.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 14, 2011)

Alright i'm back


----------



## Saturday (Oct 14, 2011)

awww well thanks for the game Mystic

whoever killed me clearly did it out of spite -_-

Since I barely even posted anything and I had no idea what was going on here.


----------



## BVB (Oct 14, 2011)

ninja'd



Saturday said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Ishamael]*



you're dead.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

I can probably knockoff Jessica and LifeMaker from the list as well considering they haven't posted much [if at all] this game. Maybe even Buto considering his predecessor, Gaia Moon, was banned while Pedobear was still recruiting people.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 14, 2011)

Town doesn't has a cop this game? cause Sama would be worth an investigation I reckon


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Town doesn't has a cop this game? cause Sama would be worth an investigation I reckon



I have hinted my role hundred of times, i shouldn't very hard to guess who am i.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Town doesn't has a cop this game? cause Sama would be worth an investigation I reckon


I agree. 

Also, both Jessica and LifeMaker haven't posted/voted in the last day phase so they should have been modblocked. Pretty sure they were both around on D2 but they haven't posted since.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

@Sama: The only hints I've seen were you saying that you wanted someone to target you so you would have a "Master," and this:



Samavarti said:


> First is part of my wincon, second you will get some small powerup and restore your One Shots.
> Also since i know i will get questioned about it, yes i'm but my wincon is diferent from the rest of the town.



I forgot who you were talking to here though..really confused.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> @Sama: The only hints I've seen were you saying that you wanted someone to target you so you would have a "Master," and this:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot who you were talking to here though..really confused.



And with that you can't figure my role, i mean if you read the write ups it should be obvious.
Also may i know what confirms you as town?, i rember you hinting about your role but i don't remember no one or anyone confirming you as town.
Actually in which is based your whole list, how can you know who has and who hasn't being recruited by the pedobear, someone who was revealed as town early can be recruited by pedobear, and since the name of the recruits aren't revealed we wouldn't be able to know, so making a list of confirmed and non confirmed townies is a bit pointless to say the true.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> Also may i know what confirms you as town?, i rember you hinting about your role but i don't remember no one or anyone confirming you as town.


No one has confirmed me as town, you're right about that xD

I've explained that my role is similar to Darth's. I've confirmed 2 people as town with my abilities and also drew out Tsubaki, but with the little information I had actually gained from him I ended up being uncertain and thus had to push a lynch on him, where I was ultimately wrong. I've also given you a few specifics as to my abilities. I can be lynched by you folks if you want, but I've already laid out all the information I have, so there is no real defense I can make if you decide to. 



> Actually in which is based your whole list, how can you know who has and who hasn't being recruited by the pedobear, someone who was revealed as town early can be recruited by pedobear, and since the name of the recruits aren't revealed we wouldn't be able to know, so making a list of confirmed and non confirmed townies is a bit pointless to say the true.


These aren't confirmed potential Pedobear _faction_ members, they are confirmed potential Pedobears, as in the cultist himself. Certain people were inactive, modblocked, confirmed by OP, by other confirmed people, etc, which is how the list was formed.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> These aren't confirmed potential Pedobear _faction_ members, they are confirmed potential Pedobears, as in the cultist himself. Certain people were inactive, modblocked, *confirmed by OP, by other confirmed people*, etc, which is how the list was formed.



How can you confirm a potential Pedobear?, having confirmed potential pedobears, wouldn't mean that anyone that isn't list, is therfore a confirmed no Pedobear, which unless you have investigated everyone who is not in list, we can't really be certian of who the pedobear might be, if any the list is a list of "Probable Pedobears".


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> How can you confirm a potential Pedobear?, having confirmed potential pedobears, wouldn't mean that anyone that isn't list, is therfore a confirmed no Pedobear, which unless you have investigated everyone who is not in list, we can't really be certian of who the pedobear might be, if any the list is a list of "Probable Pedobears".


Those are the people who CAN'T be Pedobear. About 10 or more people on the original list I had made were confirmed to be modblocked. O&O was confirmed by the mod to be innocent. He in turn confirmed Legend. RemChu's ability is what brought about the verdict on O&O and that essentially gets him in as town. Trib is indie, Miss Goobette died and came back to life and is town, Cycloid and Tsubaki are Prinny's, Firestorm gave away his role, etc. etc.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Those are the people who CAN'T be Pedobear. About 10 or more people on the original list I had made were confirmed to be modblocked. O&O was confirmed by the mod to be innocent. He in turn confirmed Legend. RemChu's ability is what brought about the verdict on O&O and that essentially gets him in as town. Trib is indie, Miss Goobette died and came back to life and is town, Cycloid and Tsubaki are Prinny's, Firestorm gave away his role, etc. etc.



Ok, that's what i wanted to know.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I may have worded that wrong; the people that are off the current list are the ones who are already another character, or were confirmed town. Pedobear ain't town and he's his own character, so the people that are on the list are unknowns and therefore the only remaining people who can be Pedobear.


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I think I may have worded that wrong; the people that are off the current list are the ones who are already another character, or were confirmed town. Pedobear ain't town and he's his own character, so the people that are on the list are unknowns and therefore the only remaining people who can be Pedobear.



I had already understood with the last post, but thanks for explaining it again.


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyana]*

his *father* would be ashamed of his actions


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2011)

also whoever sent me that pm do it


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 14, 2011)

hammer said:


> *[vote lynch aiyana]*
> 
> his *father* would be ashamed of his actions



I would take that as a role hint.

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

because its the last vote from the last post which is the only thing i read


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## Juri (Oct 14, 2011)

looks like i'm still alive...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Bakura *
​
*Ryo Bakura* challenged *[???]* to a shadow game and lost.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 14, 2011)

*Have You Seen My Bear Tibbers?*
​
*Annie* sets *[???]* on fire and then summons her bear Tibbers


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2011)

Bukura is always losing


----------



## hammer (Oct 14, 2011)

hey keiichi vote aiyana


----------



## Kei (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh okay....

*[vote lynch Aiya]*

<-----Has no free will


----------



## On and On (Oct 15, 2011)

*[vote lynch aiyanah]*

seems scummy this game, will have to check back on more

also, you are all total FOOLS for lynching KH 

someone vigi WAD. if pushed for the lynch of two townies, and if he wasn't mafia, the mafia would've killed him already. seriously. vigi his ass.


----------



## On and On (Oct 15, 2011)

also, geijutsu, samavarti, and firestormer all need to be vigi'd

and ishamael and tribulation are certainly from opposite factions - one of them has to be mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

*[vote lynch Aiyanah]*

Don't lynch ish you bunch of idiots.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Aiyanah]*

woooo


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> *Potential Pedobears*
> 1. Agmaster
> 2. aiyanah
> 7. Chigoobarito
> ...




well Lifemaker raged quit NF a while ago
and i don't think Jessica post on NF anymore since her game has been in night phase for a while


----------



## On and On (Oct 15, 2011)

1. *Agmaster*
2. aiyanah
7. Chigoobarito
13. *Buto Rengoob*
14. *Geijutsu*
18. Ishamael
19. Jessica
22. Keiichi Song
23. Laix
26. LifeMaker
28. *Mastic*
32. Platinum
35. River Song
37. *Samavarti*
45. *WAD*
46. Zabuza



Vigilante, get 'em 


and 86 firestormer from my list


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 15, 2011)

On and On said:


> also, geijutsu, samavarti, and firestormer all need to be vigi'd
> 
> and ishamael and tribulation are certainly from opposite factions - one of them has to be mafia.



But I'm confirmed not Pedobear, so that would be a complete waste. Your complete ignorance makes me think you've been culted, and are now trying to kill townies. Of course, I would follow this, but I don't exactly care about whatever it is you're doing.

I am sorry for performing my actions. If it makes you feel better, I can stop, I would like to actually help town and stop screwing them over like you are, but I guess I'll just have to go without for a little bit.


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2011)

Oi please shut up.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 15, 2011)

O&O, my identity has been out there for awhile. I'm an indie,


----------



## Frosch (Oct 15, 2011)

Lol whats with On and on all of the sudden, I already said I'm town, what my ability is and who I have been targetting with it

Trib is indie so your hunch isn't half wrong, Ishamael is mafia, if you pay attention someone's trustworthy pretty much confirmed him as scum too hence why I havent removed my vote to lynch him, aiyanah should be vig'd instead (though the reverse lynch/kill would work too)


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Ishamael]
*
Honestly, I do think he's scum. He just stands out on that list to me


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 15, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> *Lol whats with On and on all of the sudden, I already said I'm town, what my ability is and who I have been targetting with it*
> 
> Trib is indie so your hunch isn't half wrong, Ishamael is mafia, if you pay attention someone's trustworthy pretty much confirmed him as scum too hence why I havent removed my vote to lynch him, aiyanah should be vig'd instead (though the reverse lynch/kill would work too)



well since that list is for who might be the pedobear
saying what your ability is doesn't confirm you for all we know you could of just said what one of your followers ability's are and said its yours


----------



## River Song (Oct 15, 2011)

So wait we're voting Aiy because someone dropped a possible hint. I'm not buying that at this point in time :/


----------



## Platinum (Oct 15, 2011)

He's not scum.

Change your vote back.


----------



## hammer (Oct 15, 2011)

River Song said:


> So wait we're voting Aiy because someone dropped a possible hint. I'm not buying that at this point in time :/



your right it wasnt a hint we should have *his father turn him into a chair *instead.

also trib called me scummy for a certain role for seeming scummy saying just because I never heard of it dosnt mean its scummy, then says a mind control is scummy.

shit makes no sense


----------



## Laix (Oct 15, 2011)

Mind control is generally a scummy role.

However, I had a taboo role as town in my game so I'm not ruling anything out.


----------



## BVB (Oct 15, 2011)

since I'll be leaving soon and don't believe that hint.

*[Vote Lynch No Lynch]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 15, 2011)

On and On said:


> 1. *Agmaster*
> 2. aiyanah
> 7. Chigoobarito
> 13. *Buto Rengoob*
> ...


I'm innocent i tell ya


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 15, 2011)

Actually, in the Naruto game, I could mind control someone and make them attack someone else, and I was town as well, so it's not always mafia. (But that was only a one-shot)


----------



## Mastic (Oct 15, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch Aiy]*

Btw Geijutsu and Samavarti are town, I can confirm. O&O doesnt know what the fuck hes talking about.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Aiyanah]*

If this role isn't scum I don't know what to say.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch Aiyanah]*
> 
> Don't lynch ish you bunch of idiots.


Funny, you're probably my #1 suspect of being Pedobear. Shit's interesting that you don't want Ish gone though. 



Cokie the Clown said:


> well Lifemaker raged quit NF a while ago
> and i don't think Jessica post on NF anymore since her game has been in night phase for a while


Yeah, I already posted that. Buto can't really be Pedobear either because Gaia Moon was still technically in the game, but he was banned so he couldn't send in any actions, yet Pedobear was still around when this was done.


On and On said:


> 1. *Agmaster*
> 2. aiyanah
> 7. Chigoobarito
> 13. *Buto Rengoob*
> ...


Firestormer is not Pedobear. 


Geijutsu said:


> Lol whats with On and on all of the sudden, I already said I'm town, what my ability is and who I have been targetting with it


Nope, you said you were protecting another "valuable townie," so there's a little bit of ambiguity there.


Laix said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Ishamael]
> *
> Honestly, I do think he's scum. He just stands out on that list to me


You're next.


Chigoobarito said:


> since I'll be leaving soon and don't believe that hint.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch No Lynch]*


This fool is clearly scum/Pedobear faction. 


Mastic said:


> *[VOTE Lynch Aiy]*
> 
> Btw Geijutsu and Samavarti are town, I can confirm. O&O doesnt know what the fuck hes talking about.


Please tell me how you can confirm those 2 people, because people have been making the following claims:

RemChu -> Got O&O confirmed town with his ability
Legend -> Can be confirmed by O&O
Scruffy -> Confirmed Vash and Cokie via 2 consecutive night phase abilities [should clear up my role if not already]
Miss Goobette -> Town who died and came back to life

These are the only claims that I'm buying. I may have missed a few though; I'll add in more later if I remember. :3

*[Change Vote Lynch aiyanah]*


----------



## BVB (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> This fool is clearly scum/Pedobear faction.



clearly!

please elaborate why I'm clearly scum?
Because I don't want to hop on a wagon, because of a hint?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> clearly!
> 
> please elaborate why I'm clearly scum?
> Because I don't want to hop on a wagon, because of a hint?


Yup. 

If hammer's lying about aiyanah, his ass is getting lynched or vig'd. That's a given. He's dropping a hint as to who aiyanah is, and has started a wagon against him. The fact that you're not joining the wagon is pretty suspicious. 

Plus, with a vote to not lynch, how do you possibly expect town to get anywhere? We've lost a damn lot of townies already, and our lynch is our only method of taking out the dickheads who killed them. You're throwing away our opportunity, essentially.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 15, 2011)

so, we switched from the gei wagon to the ish wagon to the aiy wagon?


----------



## BVB (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Yup.
> 
> If hammer's lying about aiyanah, his ass is getting lynched or vig'd. That's a given. He's dropping a hint as to who aiyanah is, and has started a wagon against him. The fact that you're not joining the wagon is pretty suspicious.
> 
> Plus, with a vote to not lynch, how do you possibly expect town to get anywhere? We've lost a damn lot of townies already, and our lynch is our only method of taking out the dickheads who killed them. You're throwing away our opportunity, essentially.



there are enough townies/scummies who jumped the wagon already.

That hint just didn't convince me to jump on this wagon, if this is enough to lynch me next phase, then my bad.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Please tell me how you can confirm those 2 people, because people have been making the following claims:



Because Im that one loli bitch with the very cool eyes that can see really far away, only downside is I cant shoot fire from my eyes thus making me totally useless. 

Does that help you out a bit.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> there are enough townies/scummies who jumped the wagon already.
> 
> That hint just didn't convince me to jump on this wagon, if this is enough to lynch me next phase, then my bad.


Yeah, it's your bad alright. 


Mastic said:


> Because Im that one loli bitch with the very cool eyes that can see really far away, only downside is I cant shoot fire from my eyes thus making me totally useless.
> 
> Does that help you out a bit.


I'll have to check out the role list, but at least you're dropping somewhat of a claim. Does your ability only work on day phases, then? 


*Potential Pedobears*
1. Agmaster
2. aiyanah
7. Chigoobarito
18. Ishamael
22. Keiichi Song
23. Laix
32. Platinum
35. River Song
45. WAD
46. Zabuza​
The list is down to just 10 people. All of these fellas are worth checking out.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 15, 2011)

Yeah only dayphase, also gonna try something.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 15, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Because Im that one loli bitch with the very cool eyes that can see really far away, only downside is I cant shoot fire from my eyes thus making me totally useless.
> 
> Does that help you out a bit.



ok i definitely know who you are
*[vote lynch Aiyanah]*
alright i'm going to bed now


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy seems to be wrecking shit atm 

I have a moderate role, I'll see if my RPG cock holds any weight.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch aiyanah]*

In case I haven't done so already.


----------



## BVB (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah come on, please check me out.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2011)

Scruffy I have a question thats been bothering me alot lately. Why are you still alive? You've narrowed down the list of Pedobears to 10 people some of who are not pedobear by the way. I won't spoil who is or isn't because I don't believe in revealing others unless their scum or in danger of being killed. Still with all of that work why hasn't he recruited you or killed you yet? It doesn't add up.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you mastic!



DJ Scruffy said:


> Nope, you said you were protecting another "valuable townie," so there's a little bit of ambiguity there.



shouldn't be hard to guess who it was since I even mentioned a grand plan to hunt pedobear's recruits and himself lol, im following my goddess of victory


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 15, 2011)

*[vote lynch Aiyanah]*


----------



## Frosch (Oct 15, 2011)

*[change vote lynch aiyanah]*

ok fair enough


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Scruffy I have a question thats been bothering me alot lately. Why are you still alive? You've narrowed down the list of Pedobears to 10 people some of who are not pedobear by the way. I won't spoil who is or isn't because I don't believe in revealing others unless their scum or in danger of being killed. Still with all of that work why hasn't he recruited you or killed you yet? It doesn't add up.


That's a question I have as well. I'd have thought mafia would have killed me during N2 after I had revealed Tsubaki during D2 which displayed some of my ability to them, or even during N3 after I had confirmed Vash as town during D3. They must have a good reason for keeping me around, I guess. :/

I'm amazed Pedobear hasn't recruited me yet either. I don't want to get recruited though; I'd rather kill myself. 

Also, if you know that some people aren't Pedobears, why aren't you presenting this information? This would help out immensely and could potentially prevent wasted actions.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> That's a question I have as well. I'd have thought mafia would have killed me during N2 after I had revealed Tsubaki during D2 which displayed some of my ability to them, or even during N3 after I had confirmed Vash as town during D3. They must have a good reason for keeping me around, I guess. :/
> 
> I'm amazed Pedobear hasn't recruited me yet either. I don't want to get recruited though; I'd rather kill myself.
> 
> Also, if you know that some people aren't Pedobears, why aren't you presenting this information? This would help out immensely and could potentially prevent wasted actions.



They're keeping you around because your either wrong and leading town to its downfall or because you're one of them. 

That's a little bit of a forced statement buddy. If I were super paranoid I'd start insinuating that you were mafia.

Because they're not in any danger and well it's funny to watch you call them out and for them to ignore you.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> They're keeping you around because your either wrong and leading town to its downfall or because you're one of them.
> 
> That's a little bit of a forced statement buddy. If I were super paranoid I'd start insinuating that you were mafia.
> 
> Because they're not in any danger and well it's funny to watch you call them out and for them to ignore you.


Nope. I've already explained this to Sama, but the list is mostly comprised of people who have been modblocked, inactive, resurrected, or confirmed by the host. You can take my claims as to who is town or not with a grain of salt if you'd like; I have no way to validate them without getting myself or others killed. I'll admit I am fairly convinced on Mastic's claims, but I'm considering verifying him myself anyways, just so I personally can have some piece of mind.

Is there a chance that I'm wrong? Sure. I don't believe I am, though. If you're really convinced that I've been recruited or that I'm mafia, investigate or kill me. I understand the skepticism directed at me, so whatever it takes for you to confirm me and my claims, then do so.


----------



## River Song (Oct 15, 2011)

The process of Elimination is a very delicate art in a Mafia game, with false leads and Liars everywhere the list could be faulty


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

And it's never smart to allow one person to control the town's thoughts, even though Scruffy seems to actually be holding some powerful info with him.

We need to get inactifags and non-confirmeds in here.

Can anyone verify River Song?


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2011)

Because the fact that he is alive makes the list faulty. No mafia is going to keep alive a townie who makes list and is spot on with it. Either that or the mafia, more specifically pedobear is close to his wincon and doesn't want to give it a go at Scruffy. Either way town is getting apathetic.

I don't know if Scruffy is mafia or just completely wrong but he's still alive for a reason. That reason no matter how you slice it probably isn't going to be good for town. Not saying he should be killed but his death would provide the most info if Aiya doesn't turn up scum.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 15, 2011)

Just cause the wagon changed doesn't means we should lose sight of ishamael guys


----------



## Mastic (Oct 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Because the fact that he is alive makes the list faulty. No mafia is going to keep alive a townie who makes list and is spot on with it. Either that or the mafia, more specifically pedobear is close to his wincon and doesn't want to give it a go at Scruffy. Either way town is getting apathetic.
> 
> I don't know if Scruffy is mafia or just completely wrong but he's still alive for a reason. That reason no matter how you slice it probably isn't going to be good for town. Not saying he should be killed but his death would provide the most info if Aiya doesn't turn up scum.



We'll investigate him next phase then, Ive always thought it was weird too that hes been bitching about being targeted by mafia since D1 yet is still alive.

Though mafia has failed quite a bit.


----------



## River Song (Oct 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And it's never smart to allow one person to control the town's thoughts, even though Scruffy seems to actually be holding some powerful info with him.
> 
> We need to get inactifags and non-confirmeds in here.
> 
> Can anyone verify River Song?



I can 

jk   Anyone who can please step forward


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

Shall I go over every confirmed role for you folks again? Because apparently I need to.

Cycloid, Tsubaki Sama -> Former townies that have been revived as Prinny's
RemChu -> Had an ability that confirmed On and On when he had reached 15 votes.
Legend -> Says that he could be confirmed by On and On and O&O has not denied this.
Miss Goobette -> Town who was revived due to D3 restarting.
Tribulation -> Claimed as an independent
Buto Rengoob -> Can't be Pedobear due to the fact that Gaia Moon was still in the game, but banned, so he was literally incapable of sending any actions in.
Hammer, Cubey, Se7en (who I believe is now ST) -> Can't be Pedobear because they were modblocked when Pedobear was still sending in actions
Jessica, LifeMaker -> Can't be Pedobear because they have been inactive for the last 2 day phases when Pedobear was still sending in actions, and should have been modblocked or killed
Firestormer -> Has hinted at role, it should be obvious as to who he is. Not sure as to his alignment but he's not Pedobear based on his claim.

That's the some of them. I may be missing a few, but you get the gist of it. My claims as to Vash and Cokie, and Mastic's as to Gei and Sama haven't exactly been "confirmed." I'm completely open to being investigated or killed. I understand why you guys think my list is wrong, but I really don't. All of the people who were taken off the list were taken off for a certain reason.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Shall I go over every confirmed role for you folks again? Because apparently I need to.
> 
> Cycloid, Tsubaki Sama -> Former townies that have been revived as Prinny's
> RemChu -> Had an ability that confirmed On and On when he had reached 15 votes.
> ...



Everyone knows this, its *YOU* who isnt "confirmed".


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Everyone knows this, its *YOU* who isnt "confirmed".


Did you even read my post? I clearly said that I haven't been confirmed. 

..I think I've finally figured out why mafia's been keeping me around. 

There's a good chance that they actually _want_ me investigated. Keeping me around this long would throw some doubt towards me, and when this happens someone would no doubt investigate me. There's a hell of a good chance I'm going to be framed tonight. I still have no problem with being investigated or even killed, but I have a bad feeling that that's what's going to go down.

Of course, you can all call bullshit. I wouldn't blame you. This is just my prediction.


----------



## Roydez (Oct 15, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> They're keeping you around because your either wrong and leading town to its downfall or because you're one of them.
> 
> That's a little bit of a forced statement buddy. If I were super paranoid I'd start insinuating that you were mafia.
> 
> Because they're not in any danger and well it's funny to watch you call them out and for them to ignore you.



Aren't you dead?


----------



## River Song (Oct 15, 2011)

This one struck me as a worrying claim



> Tribulation -> Claimed as an independent



Cultists are Indies plus is this a self claim because in no way are they credible. If Trib didn't outright hint at her role (I can't remember) I think she did this so she can't be counter-claimed making her a very likely candidate for Pedo-bear.

Idf she did state her role and no-one counter claimed ignnore thi


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 15, 2011)

River Song said:


> Cultists are Indies plus is this a self claim because in no way are they credible. If Trib didn't outright hint at her role (I can't remember) I think she did this so she can't be counter-claimed making her a very likely candidate for Pedo-bear.
> 
> Idf she did state her role and no-one counter claimed ignnore thi


She definitely did outright hint at her role. That's how the initial wagon on Geijutsu formed. She apparently attacked him with a BP-piercing attack and it didn't kill him. :3


----------



## Mastic (Oct 15, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> Did you even read my post? I clearly said that I haven't been confirmed.
> 
> ..I think I've finally figured out why mafia's been keeping me around.
> 
> ...



Which is why I said there was no point in giving us the list of confirmed again when no one asked that question. 

And yeah that does sound like BS. 

But there are plenty of ways to confirm you without getting killed, we'll know next phase.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

how do we even know there's a framer


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 15, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2011)

Welp here we go


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 15, 2011)

*Zappity Zap Zap*
​
*Andou Mirai* has shocked *[???]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 15, 2011)

*Jackpot*
​
*Pedobear* has recruited *[???]* and *[???]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 15, 2011)

*yawn* whats up dudes?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 15, 2011)

Well.. watt an insightful action. >_>


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't believe in investigations. Their are too many ways to fuck them up and they are hardly trustworthy. I have a trust no one sort of attitude and Scruffy I'm not liking your defenses.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 15, 2011)

We can't see who Pedobear is recruting? No love for town I see


----------



## Kei (Oct 15, 2011)

RemChu said:


> *yawn* whats up dudes?



The same old same old, good afternoon


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 15, 2011)

Vote Count, then ending the phase


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 15, 2011)

*Vote Count:*
aiyanah: 14 (Cokie the Clown, DJ Scruffy, Firestormer, Geijutsu, hammer, Ishamael, Keiichi Song, Mastic, Miss Goobette, On and On, Platinum, RemChu, Samavarti, WAD)

Geijutsu: 1 (Tsubaki Sama)

ishamael: 2 (Laix, Tribulation)

no lynch: 1 (Chigoobarito)

Samavarti: 1 (Cubey)


*Vote Tracking:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Agmaster
aiyanah
Butō Rengoob
Chigoobarito > no lynch
Cokie the Clown > aiyanah
Cubey > Samavarti
Cycloid 
DJ Scruffy > Geijutsu > aiyanah
Firestormer > aiyanah
Geijutsu > Ishamael > aiyanah
Hammer > aiyanah
Immortal King
Ishamael > aiyanah
Jessica
Keiichi Song > aiyanah
Laix > Geijutsu > ishamael
Legend
LifeMaker
Mastic > aiyanah
Miss Goobette > Ishamael > aiyanah
On and On > aiyanah
Platinum > aiyanah
RemChu > aiyanah
River Song
Samavarti > Geijutsu > aiyanah
SoulTaker
Tribulation > Geijutsu > Ishamael
Tsubaki Sama > Geijutsu
Vash TS
WAD > aiyanah
Zabuza


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 15, 2011)

*Taking Down Pride*
​
*Pride (aiyanah)* has been lynched

*Kaguya Houraisen* has obtained *The Dragon's Necklace* from *Pride*

*Agmaster
Immortal King
Vash TS
Zabuza*

have been *mod-blocked*

*Jessica (Kurosaki Karin)
LifeMaker (Negi Springfield)*

have been *mod-killed*


*Roles:*

*Spoiler*: __ 






> *(Kurosaki Yuzu - Bleach)*
> *[Sisters] (Passive)* Is aware of who Kurosaki Karin is and may communicate with her outside of the thread.
> 
> *[Spirits are Always with You] (Active)* Every day phase you can select someone to watch Ghost Bust with you.  They are then required to say “Spirits are always with you!!” and are protected from any actions and role-blocked as well for that phase.






> *(Pride – Full Metal Alchemist)*
> *[Devouring Shadows] (Active)* Pride’s true form is his shadows and he can use them to consume living things and assimilate them into himself.  Once every cycle you can choose a target to consume and gain either one of their abilities or learn of every action they have taken and their targets.
> 
> *[Eyes in the Dark] (Active)* Once per cycle, Pride can extend his shadow out and spy on another player.  He will learn the roles that have targeted that player and who that player has targeted during the phase this ability is used.
> ...





> *(Negi Springfield - Negima)*
> [Big Pimpin’] (Passive) Women love you, you have so much swagger women fall head over heels in love with you.  You are immune to negative actions performed by women.








*Night Phase 4 Begins*​


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 18, 2011)

Silent Night
​
*Mina Tepes* has bitten *[???]*

*Day Phase 5 Begins*​


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2011)

yay calm night phase.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 18, 2011)

Posting so i don't get modkilled


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 18, 2011)

Them four people get modblocked, Pedobear doesn't perform an action. 

Guess where I'm starting from?


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 18, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> Them four people get modblocked, Pedobear doesn't perform an action.
> 
> Guess where I'm starting from?



Yes it's not like he could have been roleblocked or anything

And if i was mafia or had a mildly interesting role i'd care enough to not get roleblocked trust me


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 18, 2011)

Guys I'm totally pedobear don't look at the inactive list.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol well that was rather uneventful 

*[vote lynch ishamael]*

its his turn now


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 18, 2011)

Incoming action. Deal with it.

*[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll go with *[Vote Lynch Ishamael]*


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 18, 2011)

I was busy last day phase for the whole day and I didn't find time to come on to read the thread, nor the forums at all XD
Hopefully I'll pay more attention towards this day phase though.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 18, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTION*​


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> Incoming action. Deal with it.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*


What is this BS, you obvious scum.  I've been clean as a whistle.  Those other three, now.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Also, didn't we already kill you, Tsubaki?  You ain't pedo...unless?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 18, 2011)

*Sexy Beam*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_xxc0Oo3gw[/YOUTUBE]​
*Fate Averruncus
Kagura Houraisen
Maebara Keiichi
Pedobear
Furude Rika *

have been maimed for two cycles


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2011)

who ever fired this beam can tell us the five person he attacked so we know the five possible suspects to be pedobear.


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 18, 2011)

If he was even town


----------



## BVB (Oct 18, 2011)

why should mafia attack their own?

he either town or indy


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 18, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> *Pedobear*
> 
> has been maimed for two cycles


So it's either Agmaster or Zabuza...


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks to a new power i got an investigation

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

die scum


----------



## Kei (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh goodness, good evening all


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Etna is probably an indie guys so I doubt she'll give us the names. But if she would spill them that would be nice.

Also i'm never one not to support a cubey lynch *[vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

*sips tea*  Do we know the alignment of the other four besides the bear?

Scruffy, I would be offended, but I'm town and understand the paranoia.  What makes you suspect me?  For one thing, I wasn't targeted.  Despite their crazy lynch plans, Firestormer had other ideas.

So, targets to lynch are Ish who seems long term, Zabuza given Scruff's post, and Cubey given Legend.  I have a bias towards Zabuza, but can be easily sold given he is maimed for awhile.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Etna is probably an indie guys so I doubt she'll give us the names. But if she would spill them that would be nice.
> 
> Also i'm never one not to support a cubey lynch *[vote lynch cubey]*


While I've considered the possibility that Etna can be an indie, one person has already rolehinted at being her. Moreover, this person stated that they were going to use an ability on one of the 4 people who were modblocked, when Pedobear did not use an action. 

The ability was not used on Vash, but I know for a fact that the ability was used on IK. This means that, according to his statement, there are only 2 possible suspects. I think I'm going to be able to figure out who it is.

Also, Mastic's claim from last phase checks out. When I was PM'd, I was not given an alignment from him however, yet I was given an alignment for 2 people, Cokie and Vash, who were town. This should be noted.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Wait...wait ...Etna could be independent?  Well shit, are they... they gotta be a walking timebomb.  Good to know.  Ugh, I just put myself at real risk, and not Firestormer's mucking.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't we got any day kills? this seems a good moment to use 'em

*[change vote lynch Cubey]*

unless the vig offs cubey and we switch votes back, this could be the second lynch Isha escapes


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

Who do people think Ish is?


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Cubey]*

So is their an actual mafia?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 18, 2011)

How exactly am I avoiding lynch? I've had someone vouch for me. And I fail to see how Cubey is more pressing then our potential Pedo suspects


----------



## Platinum (Oct 18, 2011)

Well i'm guessing Etna is an indie based on the fact that in the games she is extremely ambitious and wouldn't hesitate to kill an ally if it would benefit her.

She might be a cultist of sorts with the prinny dudes.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

And by rule of elimination that means *[Vote Lynch Zabuza]  *Pretty sure that's our bear.  Do it now, while he is blocked.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not mafia/indy. I'm town straight-up. You can waste your time lynching me, I don't really mind.

Also Legend, what are you playing at?


----------



## On and On (Oct 18, 2011)

Also, wasn't Geijutsu someone we looked at to be mafia? Obviously? 




Also, plz join  It will be a fun game


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

He's playing at bullshit because I'm town and no amount of fake claims is going to change that. Lynch me for all I care, I have a sweet role.


----------



## On and On (Oct 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey]*

wish granted. everyone switch your votes to cubey. if not for obvious reasons;

 <- claims a "moderate" role. now claims a "sweet" role.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## On and On (Oct 18, 2011)

What makes you think we need luck to lynch you? What game mechanic do you know of that we don't that you won't blatantly share?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2011)

<has no idea whats going on in this game

>as stated several phases ago

<no longer cares

oh yeah and im in the pedobear cult somehow


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm saying good luck lynching me. It will go through, however the price of the role you lose will be quite tremendous


----------



## On and On (Oct 18, 2011)

nothing new WAD, you should've been killed ages ago


----------



## Frosch (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes On and On then I revealed my abilities and the townie I have been targetting though from looks of it, it doesnt seems like we've been attacked.. or anyone for that matter, i'd expected to see failed attacks but where are they? not even mafia faction kill lol

Isha: I never saw you being confirmed by someone else, I may have overlooked it if it happened, my reasoning of you being scummy is that Konata (who knows who everyone is) didn't mind to vote lynch you, so you're either pedobear, the only role she can tell is scummy, or a role that's proven dangerous to town with their actions


----------



## Legend (Oct 18, 2011)

Cubey you are scum brohiem, time for you to pass on to the next life


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 18, 2011)

On and On said:


> nothing new WAD, you should've been killed ages ago



i didnt get culted until after i said "i dont care" 

killing me would do me a service as sad as it sounds i dont care about this game even ini the slightest anymore and posting is such a drag


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm seriously doubting Legend's claim. I think what's happening is he's a member of Pedo's cult and is simply trying to stall a phase for him. I could be completely wrong and be looking into this more then I should. Again I reiterate whatever Cubey's role it is highly unlikely that is more of threat then Pedo's.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2011)

Seriously though, this is a random/weird/terrible tactic, Legend. Idk what you're pulling.

And why doesn't Etna or w/e come forward with some damn names already

*[VOTE LYNCH Agmaster]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 18, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> I'm seriously doubting Legend's claim. I think what's happening is he's a member of Pedo's cult and is simply trying to stall a phase for him. I could be completely wrong and be looking into this more then I should. Again I reiterate whatever Cubey's role it is highly unlikely that is more of threat then Pedo's.



You mafia? Because I'm 100% sure Legend is not a bad guy.


----------



## On and On (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, Ish looks scummy as hell


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 18, 2011)

RemChu said:


> You mafia? Because I'm 100% sure Legend is not a bad guy.


Nope I'm not. There has been absolutely no indication of mafia whatsoever aside from Pedo.

If Legend has some kind of investigation as he claims it's good to know that he is potential cult but he isn't our priority. If Cubey is some kind of anti-town then he is most likely in Pedo's cult and unless he's Pedo, which he can't apparently be by process of elimination we shouldn't lynch him but instead the people who we suspect are the bear. It's common sense, lynch the cult not the recruits. 

Also note that Pedo has recruited under ??? so I don't see how he can be 100% unless your masons. 


On and On said:


> Well, Ish looks scummy as hell


Haven't heard that before


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 18, 2011)

On and On said:


> *[vote lynch cubey]*wish granted.





Cubey said:


> Good luck


Stop bickering you two.  Likely you are both town and even if not, I am  curious what happens to the pedobearfia if we kill it's head


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2011)

Thankyou for that gift, now eat that ish and hop on this wagon


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Even if Cubey is guilty, isn't paradigm that pedobear was blocked and just got maimed as well.  So....why is he a better target than the supposed bear, Zabuza?


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 19, 2011)

Sexy beam is random. At least Etna stopped Pedobear culting for two nights.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 19, 2011)

Btw, do not target a prinny with any action. Do not bother, it'll just kill you.

And the vote was actually random lol, I just voted the first on the list without reading.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 19, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> *Btw, do not target a prinny with any action. Do not bother, it'll just kill you.*
> 
> And the vote was actually random lol, I just voted the first on the list without reading.



GJ on saving scum from possible death idiot -_-


----------



## River Song (Oct 19, 2011)

My internet was terrible Last Night


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 19, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> GJ on saving scum from possible death idiot -_-



The only reason you're even alive was because I was testing if Kaitou would attack you, if I wasn't testing I'd let you stay dead and not a fuck would be given that day. Mafia don't care if you're alive, because they'll go for people who are trying. Deal with it.

Because I know mafia don't care about you/Cycloid, I decided that it was better to let town know that they'd die if they hit the prinnies.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 19, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> The only reason you're even alive was because I was testing if Kaitou would attack you, if I wasn't testing I'd let you stay dead and not a fuck would be given that day. Mafia don't care if you're alive, because they'll go for people who are trying. Deal with it.
> 
> Because I know mafia don't care about you/Cycloid, I decided that it was better to let town know that they'd die if they hit the prinnies.



I'd rather have stayed dead.

Don't act like you did something to help me .

All being revived as a prinny does is allow me to be more bored than I already am by having to keep up with the thread and pretend to vote.

As for trying, I'm not trying because I already lost two chances to win.

All because someone revealed me for no fucking reason.

So yeah, excuse me if I don't give two fucks about this game but I'm butthurt.

If townies want to be dumb and attack something that's obviously worthless then good riddance, may aswell have kept us hidden as a possible mafia killer.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 19, 2011)

Tsubaki Sama said:


> I'd rather have stayed dead.
> 
> Don't act like you did something to help me .
> 
> ...



I just said I was using you. Why do you think I was doing you a favour, I'm outright stating I don't care if you win or not, or if you're alive or not. You're alive because I wanted to see if Kaitou cared enough about you to attack you, since you were his enemy in the game, he didn't.

You lost the second time because you were too slow to act once he had already attacked you and revealed himself once, the first time was Scruffy's fault, but when Rika reset the day, you were both revealed, and it was up to whoever cared more and paid attention to the thread to win. You were still butthurt, so he was on and beat you, which is making you more butthurt. Get over it.

You'll probably still win if Etna wins, I don't know your win condition, I only know my own, all I know is that one ability. Go ask Mystic and find out if you can get a third chance at winning.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 19, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> I just said I was using you. Why do you think I was doing you a favour, I'm outright stating I don't care if you win or not, or if you're alive or not. You're alive because I wanted to see if Kaitou cared enough about you to attack you, since you were his enemy in the game, he didn't.
> 
> *You lost the second time because you were too slow to act once he had already attacked you and revealed himself once*, the first time was Scruffy's fault, but when Rika reset the day, you were both revealed, and it was up to whoever cared more and paid attention to the thread to win. You were still butthurt, so he was on and beat you, which is making you more butthurt. Get over it.
> 
> You'll probably still win if Etna wins, I don't know your win condition, I only know my own, all I know is that one ability. Go ask Mystic and find out if you can get a third chance at winning.




Actually no 

Mystic labelled the day wrong in the pm or the thread, one of the two, so I was under the impression it was too late to reset my action.

If he beat me fairly then I'd have no reason to be butthurt.

If it had been labelled correctly I'd have won since I saw that reset way before Kaito :>

^ Not bitching at mystic, he already said it was his bad and I don't mind that much.

Also umm.. Kaito can't attack me.

He's out of the game... he won already.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 19, 2011)

Assumed he was still in the game since he was still in the livelist,  usually I play where if you fill your wincon, but it gets reversed, you haven't won. Oh well, you can go afk if you like now, I have no use for you.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 19, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> Assumed he was still in the game since he was still in the livelist,  usually I play where if you fill your wincon, *but it gets reversed, you haven't won*. *Oh well, you can go afk if you like now, I have no use for you*.



But he won again... ?

It's an awful long fall from that high horse you're trying to get on, careful


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

D00d, can we kill off Zabuza, pl0x?


----------



## hammer (Oct 19, 2011)

this phase is quiet


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2011)

Scum: Cubey, Zabuza, WAD?,

Which to lynch 1st?


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 19, 2011)

Placing my vote just in case:

*[vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cubey]*
just so you guys know i'm not gonna be on at all tonight


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh god this is hilarious, let's kill one of the recruits and forget the Bear 

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Frosch (Oct 19, 2011)

so, it would seem we don't have vigs anymore


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't think Cubert is the bear. It's a stupid lynch if we're not going to go after the bear. We have two phases to do it and hopefully during the night we can get some more intel, but I'm not supporting the Cubey lynch. Their is no proof of any scum other than Pedobear. The closest was Aiya but he was the SK.

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTIONS*​


----------



## Laix (Oct 19, 2011)

> advertising other games in games



also,  bamfs.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 19, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't think Cubert is the bear. It's a stupid lynch if we're not going to go after the bear. We have two phases to do it and hopefully during the night we can get some more intel, but I'm not supporting the Cubey lynch. Their is no proof of any scum other than Pedobear. The closest was Aiya but he was the SK.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*



Wait did I miss something, they're both scum so what makes Zabuza more of a candidate for this lynch rather than Cubey?


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2011)

FINALLY FINISHED MY DAMN RESEARCH PAPER!!!!

So happy and going back it seems Cubey is scum?? And someone admitted to be scum

*[vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Samavarti (Oct 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*
We have somone claiming that he investigating him and came of as scum, and supporting the claim that seems more than enough arguments to lynch him,


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

Mastic said:


> Wait did I miss something, they're both scum so what makes Zabuza more of a candidate for this lynch rather than Cubey?



Because I don't think Cubey is pedobear whereas I'll take the outside shot at Zabuza. This Cubey lynch is too smooth, like the cultist want us to off him in order to save his boss. Finger to save the hand, that's my read and I'm pretty sure I'm right on this one. I think Cubert was a replacement too anyway and wasn't active for some of the Pedobear actions. Scruffy has a better timeline than I do though.


----------



## Mastic (Oct 19, 2011)

Btw I can confirm that Zabuza is also 100% scum aswell. 

It really just depends who we feel like getting rid of first at this point.


----------



## Kei (Oct 19, 2011)

I was referring to this but okay then



WAD said:


> <has no idea whats going on in this game
> 
> >as stated several phases ago
> 
> ...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

*Burnt-Out Railgun*
​
*Misaka Mikoto* attempted to kill *[???]* who survived the attack and started to cry, setting her on fire.

*Misaka Mikoto* has been maimed for the remainder of the phase.


----------



## Magic (Oct 19, 2011)

so i was right all along? there is no mafia besides pedobear......


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

My Pedobear candidates are as follow.

Agmaster
Zabuza
Scruffy

Their might be other good candidates but those are the guys I'm looking at in order of most likely to least likely. Scruffy needs to be cleared because he's been alive a bit too long to not be in the cult.


----------



## On and On (Oct 19, 2011)

Zabuza
Agmaster
WAD
Cubey

Get 'em. Plenty of people for vigis ^_^

Dude probably trolled and didn't give us a vigi


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Agmaster]*

It's not WAD either btw so don't waste the action on him. The others will yield far more answers, WAD is just a converted townie.


----------



## On and On (Oct 19, 2011)

*[change vote lynch agmaster]*

i like this  everyone change your votes from cubey, now.

is it vote total = half of players alive, or whoever that has the majority of votes that gets lynched?


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 19, 2011)

*[Change Vote lynch Agmaster]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 19, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> My Pedobear candidates are as follow.
> 
> Agmaster
> Zabuza
> *Scruffy*


Sorry, please try again. I wasn't maimed. 

Also, I'm confident that Agmaster is innocent, based on the ability I got a hold of. Unless Zabuza does not flip Pedobear, that is.

*[Vote Lynch Zabuza]*


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

Scruffy the only thing I have on you is that you're alive. I've got a sneaking suspicion it's not Zabuza, Scruffy. But you're confidence in Agmaster makes me want him lynched even more.


----------



## On and On (Oct 19, 2011)

What SoulTaker said

Time to spill the beans - what ability confirmed Agmaster for you?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 19, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> *Scruffy the only thing I have on you is that you're alive.* I've got a sneaking suspicion it's not Zabuza, Scruffy. But you're confidence in Agmaster makes me want him lynched even more.



As I've said once before, I completely understand your point here. No one has vouched for me yet, despite you/a few people saying I should be investigated or killed. Hell even I said I should be investigated or killed just to confirm what I've said. The best possible explanation I can think of, and you can take this with a grain of salt, but it's that I am being used/will be used as a scapegoat. 

Also, I reserve the possibility that Pedobear could still be Agmaster, considering GF's and whatnot always appear innocent to investigations. I'm just going off of my result. If it's not Zabuza, it's Agmaster.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

So listen Scruffy, keeping in mind what you said about being a scape goat, didn't I tell you that you were being kept alive because you're wrong? Because you're wrong and being a proactive scum hunter the mafia is going to come and scape goat you in the next two day phases. You cleared Agmaster but not Zabuza and for that reason it's Agmaster.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 19, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> So listen Scruffy, keeping in mind what you said about being a scape goat, didn't I tell you that you were being kept alive because you're wrong? Because you're wrong and being a proactive scum hunter the mafia is going to come and scape goat you in the next two day phases. You cleared Agmaster but not Zabuza and for that reason it's Agmaster.


Funny how you think I'm wrong, yet you're voting for one of the people that was on _my_ list of about 10 people who could potentially be Pedobear.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2011)

If things go accordingly, Zabuza will die and then we can lynch cubey


----------



## Laix (Oct 19, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Zabuza]*

interesting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

You're wrong now but you were right then, but now you say you can confirm he isn't pedobear yet no one can or has confirmed you and you're trying to divert a potential bandwagon to Zabuza, who probably is culted and not Pedobear. The most logical conclusion to be drawn is that you were culted and trimmed down the list, Agmaster kind of flies under the radar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

Legend said:


> If things go accordingly, Zabuza will die and then we can lynch cubey



You can't kill Zabuza.



Laix said:


> *[VOTE LYNCH Zabuza]*
> 
> interesting.



It's probably not him but you probably already know that.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 19, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> You're wrong now but you were right then, but now you say you can confirm he isn't pedobear yet no one can or has confirmed you and you're trying to divert a potential bandwagon to Zabuza, who probably is culted and not Pedobear. The most logical conclusion to be drawn is that you were culted and trimmed down the list, Agmaster kind of flies under the radar.


I said that he turned up innocent to my investigation. If that's the result I got, and am going with that while also considering the possibility that he could be Pedobear due to most GF's or general leaders appearing innocent to investigation, how am I wrong? Your argument here of me being wrong holds no water.

Someone should go ahead and kill me. I want to prove just how wrong SoulTaker is.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

*INCOMING ACTION​*


----------



## On and On (Oct 19, 2011)

Prepare to die scum


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2011)

Why waste a kill on a cultist when we can just grab your leader.


----------



## On and On (Oct 19, 2011)

Who is we?


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 19, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> Why waste a kill on a cultist when we can just grab your leader.




I'm seriously hoping this action is a kill on me.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

*Kill You with My Dying Will*
​
*Reborn* has shot *Kaga Rin* with a dying will bullet, restoring the kill she had received.

*Kaga Rin* then slays *Master En (Zabuza)* but then catches on fire and is maimed for the remainder of the phase.

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*(Master En - Beelzebub)*
*[Video Games] (Active)* Master En loves to play video games.  Every day you may challenge another player to a video game of your choice (keep it simple please).  If the opposing player doesn’t play the game you automatically win.


*[Flaming Tears] (Passive)* Even though you’re the prince of hell you cry at the slightest provocation.  Furthermore, when you cry your surroundings are set aflame.  You will survive the first attack aimed at you each phase and maim your attacker and anyone else that targets you for that phase.  You may not play video games while you are crying.


----------



## On and On (Oct 19, 2011)

alrighty, lynch agmaster then


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually I believe I should be ending the phase now


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 19, 2011)

He was red in the write-up, but green in the role list...? The hell is this supposed to mean? Is he maf or town?

Etna's Sexy Beam shot was apparently random, so that means Zabuza was never targeted. I know for a fact that Agmaster appeared innocent according to my action, but it's possible he isn't. Don't know what to say. I thought Firestormer said he would target the 4 modblocked and I KNOW one of those 4 people was blocked.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

It means he was originally town but then he flipped mafia

Anyway I believe Cubey is up for lynching yes?


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 19, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> He was red in the write-up, but green in the role list...? The hell is this supposed to mean? Is he maf or town?
> 
> Etna's Sexy Beam shot was apparently random, so that means Zabuza was never targeted. I know for a fact that Agmaster appeared innocent according to my action, but it's possible he isn't. Don't know what to say. I thought Firestormer said he would target the 4 modblocked and I KNOW one of those 4 people was blocked.



Random meant RNG'd, Mystic chose the targets. I never said I was going to target them, I was just going to lynch them first.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 19, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> It means he was originally town but then he flipped mafia
> 
> Anyway I believe Cubey is up for lynching yes?


Fuck yeah. Looks like I was somewhat right then about Zabuza. 

Cubey should be up for the lynch, yes.


Firestormer said:


> Random meant RNG'd, Mystic chose the targets. I never said I was going to target them, I was just going to lynch them first.


Well, shit. You had a good idea though.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm expecting another action shortly.


----------



## Legend (Oct 19, 2011)

let this be game end


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

*Moar Prinnies*
​
*Etna* has turned *aiyanah* into a *Prinny*


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Oh god this is hilarious, let's kill one of the recruits and forget the Bear
> 
> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*


I am NOT endorsing this.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

*Vote Count:*
Agmaster: 4 (Firestormer, Ishamael, On and On, SoulTaker)
Cubey: 8 (Cokie the Clown, Geijutsu, Immortal King, Keiichi Song, Legend, Mastic, Platinum, RemChu)
Ishamael: 1 (Chigoobarito)

*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Agmaster
Chigoobarito > Ishamael
Cokie the Clown > Cubey
Cycloid 
DJ Scruffy > Zabuza
Firestormer > Agmaster
Butō Rengoob
Geijutsu > Ishamael > Cubey
Hammer
Immortal King > Cubey
Ishamael > Cubey > Agmaster
Keiichi Song > Cubey
Laix > Zabuza
Legend > Cubey
Cubey
Mastic > Cubey
Miss Goobette
On and On > Zabuza > Cubey > Agmaster
Platinum > Cubey
RemChu > Cubey
River Song
Samavarti
SoulTaker > Zabuza > Agmaster
Tribulation
Tsubaki Sama 
Vash TS
WAD
Zabuza


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Really guys?  Page 63 is such a waste.  

SoulTaker said - "You cleared Agmaster but not Zabuza and for that reason it's Agmaster."

^ What?  Anyways, I will put myself at risk and say I have an ability that makes it hard to kill whoever I choose at nite.  I say difficult because something could happen to still cause them to die, but it'd be a longshot.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 19, 2011)

Whoops, phase ending.  *[Change Vote Lynch.. . . Cubey]  *If HE isn't the bear.....Ish?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 19, 2011)

*Loli Down*
​
*Wendy Marvell (Cubey)* has been lynched

*Kakashi Hatake (Vash TS)* has been mod-killed

*Roles:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Wendy Marvell - Fairy Tail)*
> *[Healing Spell] (Active)* By manipulating the air around her into a spell that can heal near fatal injuries, you can bring back someone who has died during the day or the previous night.  Since this spell requires a lot of energy, you will be unable to perform any other action for two cycles afterwards.  You cannot revive someone who has been killed via super kill.
> 
> *[Sky Dragon’s Roar] (Active)* A hurricane-like blast fired out from your mouth; with this spell you will remove a target from play for a cycle along with two random targets.  There is a 25% chance those affected by this spell will die.  After using this spell you cannot perform any other action for two cycles.
> ...





> *(Hatake Kakashi - Naruto)*
> *[Chidori] (Active)* By channeling a large amount of lightning chakra into his hand, Kakashi may attempt to assassinate another player once every cycle.  Due to the high speed he moves and the amount of noise generated by this technique, there is a 50% chance his target will predict that this attack is coming and dodge the attack.
> 
> *[Sharingan] (Active)* On day 3, Kakashi will receive and can activate his sharingan for an entire cycle.  While active, Chidori will have a 100% hit rate and Kakashi will dodge any attack that targets him.
> ...







*Cycloid
hammer
Samavarti
Tribulation*

have been mod-blocked

*Night Phase 5 Begins
No Posting*


----------



## God (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks anyways Mystic


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2011)

*Another Quiet Night*

​
*Mina Tepes* has bitten *[???]*

*Day Phase 6 Begins​*


----------



## Immortal King (Oct 20, 2011)

^What is that stupid bitch up to?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2011)

*Passing Onward*​
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-bk3ajlnKQ[/YOUTUBE]

*Flowers (Samavarti)* has died and enabled *[???]* to use two actions this phase, winning the game.

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Flower - Kowarekake no Orgel)*
> *[Broken Parents] (Passive)* You are an outdated, malfunctioning service android.  The first person to target you with an action will find you and become your new owner, activating you.  You will automatically die three cycles after your activation.
> 
> *[Power of the heART] (Passive)* Upon your death after three cycles, your owner will regain any one-shots that he/she has used and be enabled to use two actions per phase for one cycle.  This will not activate if you are killed in any other way.
> ...


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

Immortal King said:


> ^What is that stupid bitch up to?




Looks like I was right about Vash after all. Also...Agmaster, you wanna elaborate on this?



> Anyways, I will put myself at risk and say I have an ability that makes it hard to kill whoever I choose at nite. I say difficult because something could happen to still cause them to die, but it'd be a longshot.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

like a busdriver via remote?  Never seen this ability before, but that's the closest analogy.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> like a busdriver via remote?  Never seen this ability before, but that's the closest analogy.



No bullshit here. There's no way you're Pedobear. You can still be mafia or culted because I never got a specific alignment on you, but actually I don't see any abilities that allow you to have appeared innocent to an investigation.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2011)

does anyone need pedo bear's identity

im bored and i feel like selling out my faction, i know its terribly immoral of me, but i feel like this game can use some spiciness

id just have to check the QT i was sent when i was culted


----------



## Frosch (Oct 20, 2011)

Sama was in my sus list but I guess he wasnt scum after all, all I got left is Ishamael


----------



## Frosch (Oct 20, 2011)

WAD if you did that then you'll probably be barred from playing in the future by several mafia hosts cause thats just ruining the game, I'd rather we beat the pedobear the way its intended

And before you call scum slip, I've been already confirmed lol. I just don't find it right


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2011)

yea i was just playing around with the idea, id probably not act on it

i doubt i would be banned though 

oh well


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

WAD said:


> does anyone need pedo bear's identity
> 
> im bored and i feel like selling out my faction, i know its terribly immoral of me, but i feel like this game can use some spiciness
> 
> id just have to check the QT i was sent when i was culted



1. You're culted, no one is going to believe what you say.
2. You would be modkilled for role-revealing, regardless of if you're telling the truth.
3. As Gei stated, you would possibly be banned from playing future games.Don't fuck your team over because you're bored.

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

I may have more info soon.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh WAD


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

Laix is in the Pedobear faction. 

WAD or Laix, which one do you guys want to target?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 20, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

we'll just end your agony, I'm enjoying the game myself


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2011)

im ok with this lynch

*[Vote Lynch WAD]*

apathy is a man's greatest downfall

the only solace being he doesnt care about it

zzz


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2011)

although to contradict myself i should say if you're going to go after cult members, i wouldnt be your best target

being that my role is absolutely 100% worthless


----------



## Mastic (Oct 20, 2011)

Let WAD suffer more. 

*[VOTE Lynch Laix]*

forgot this niggy was even in the game.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch laix]*


----------



## Frosch (Oct 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch laix]*

fair enough


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

Alrighty then, Laix it is. Someone needs to take care of WAD. I have a bit of doubt about his "worthlessness." I dunno, maybe I'm just overthinking it.

*[Change Vote Lynch Laix]*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2011)

i wouldnt lie to you


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

WAD said:


> i wouldnt lie to you


Sure thing, buddy.


----------



## Frosch (Oct 20, 2011)

In before he ends up being a bomb


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## hammer (Oct 20, 2011)

wait why are we going for pedobear if we can see by cubeys role we have mafia


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

Derp?  Anyone can be culted.....even YOU!!! Anyways Scruf, if Zabs wasnt the bear, and Tsubaki wasnt...I think WAD is playing us. /paranoia

WAD - could be a bomb
Laix - no clue
Cubey - certainty of mafia?  Or just not innocent on investigation?


----------



## hammer (Oct 20, 2011)

cubeys name was red when lynched.

also I think aiyana was a cultest because I got a pm asking if I needed protection and IK got one about an investigation.

im sure there is a cult and mafia.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 20, 2011)

lol u guys are reading into things too much


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

Cubey was definitely mafia.

Zabuza was town who *flipped sides* and became mafia.

aiyanah, Pride, was an independent (or culted).

Pedobear has culted 5 or so people. The PM I got stated that Laix is in the Pedobear faction, which implies that he is another faction aside from the mafia.

Shit is plain and simple.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2011)

*[vote lynch laix]*
 		  		  		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## hammer (Oct 20, 2011)

laix when did you get that pm


----------



## hammer (Oct 20, 2011)

I mean scuffy


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 20, 2011)

hammer said:


> I mean scuffy


6:59PM:


DJ Scruffy said:


> I may have more info soon.


7:02PM:


DJ Scruffy said:


> Laix is in the Pedobear faction.



Surely you could have figured that out yourself.


----------



## hammer (Oct 20, 2011)

well I asked because I got a pm before we lynched aiyana


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Oct 20, 2011)

sorry i haven't been active 
personal stuff is getting in the way
*[vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## BVB (Oct 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch laix]*

you're gonna stay alive WAD


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 20, 2011)

This totally won't blow up in our face.  *[vote lynch laix]*


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 20, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Laix]*

Any info Legend?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 20, 2011)

Im still p sure pedobear's the original and only mafia in the game, look at list of all dead players, all town, the scum we've killed has been townies who flipped as mafia later on due to being recruited

only exception would be Panty and Stocking but mystic said the colors meant nothing in that scenario, I imagine it was only to differentiate the rivalry with Scanty and Kneesocks


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2011)

Is there anyway Mystic or someone else could get together a list of actions for the past couple of cycles so Mystic could update the front?

The reason I ask is because it would go a long way in figuring out how many mafia we are dealing with. It's better than taking people at their words for such questions.


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> Im still p sure pedobear's the original and only mafia in the game, look at list of all dead players, all town, the scum we've killed has been townies who flipped as mafia later on due to being recruited
> 
> only exception would be Panty and Stocking but mystic said the colors meant nothing in that scenario, I imagine it was only to differentiate the rivalry with Scanty and Kneesocks



I've been saying it all along, the clues point to him being the only bad guy.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2011)

I mean that should be obvious. All of the guys we're killing are recruits.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 20, 2011)

Didn't even get a chance to post last phase 

*[Vote Lynch Laix]*

This is right right?


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2011)

It was a oneshot investigation isha

*[Vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## Magic (Oct 20, 2011)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean that should be obvious. All of the guys we're killing are recruits.



Whoever the pedobear is, played a really good game. 1 person soloing a town. smh


----------



## hammer (Oct 20, 2011)

my full ability diddnt activate till the 3rd phase and I smhed for not using my ability on WAD when he got recuited


----------



## Legend (Oct 20, 2011)

maybe i can get another one shot wink wink nudge nudge


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 21, 2011)

I would help if I could, Legend.  But that role of mines, died.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Pedobear hasn't recruited anyone in a while has he?

Perhaps he got to hand pick his mafia?


----------



## Frosch (Oct 21, 2011)

He was maimed, he can recruit again in 2 more cycles I believe


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh yeah forgot about that.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> He was maimed, he can recruit again in 2 more cycles I believe



Only maimed for two cycles, this is currently cycle two. Which is why I don't get why we're going for Laix if we don't think he's the leader.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

apparently i'm a prinny now
*[vote lynch wad]*


----------



## Frosch (Oct 21, 2011)

Cause Laix and WAD are our only confirmed scum atm, we don't have better lynch options thus far.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

meh, ok then.

*[Vote lynch Laix]*


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Oct 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> apparently i'm a prinny now
> *[vote lynch wad]*



Yay for being a prinny...!


----------



## River Song (Oct 21, 2011)

The forums are so slow today

*Vote lynch Laix*


----------



## Legend (Oct 21, 2011)

remchu gimme another ability steroid


----------



## BVB (Oct 21, 2011)

The dayphases really are calm now.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Oct 21, 2011)

I would have sworn that at the rate pedobeAr was recruiting plus deaths all the time that he would have had majority by now


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

how many of his recruitments didn't fail?


----------



## Laix (Oct 21, 2011)

people bandwagoning me.

i'm not even going to bother to defend myself.

bitches only going after me cause i'm the sexier one.

yeah WAD :ho


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, including Laix and WAD, there should only be four people in the pedobear cult still alive. I thought it would've been more than that tbh.

(I'm not completely sure whether Kaitou was part of the pedobear cult, or if he was simply made red because he was the one killing. if he was cult, then it should just be Laix, WAD and one last person, who's been doing a really good job of hiding this game)


----------



## Frosch (Oct 21, 2011)

When doing the write-ups Mystic said in that particular case that the color meant nothing, I believe it was only to denote a rivalry between the two undergarments pair of characters. 

Pedobear's been the only mafia all along all the baddies we've killed have been either indy or former townies. I think a lack of faction kills should also hint that as well, otherwise we'd be dealing with faction kills from a mafia on one side and pedobear recruits on the other.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

Geijutsu said:


> When doing the write-ups Mystic said in that particular case that the color meant nothing, I believe it was only to denote a rivalry between the two undergarments pair of characters.
> 
> Pedobear's been the only mafia all along all the baddies we've killed have been either indy or former townies. I think a lack of faction kills should also hint that as well, otherwise we'd be dealing with faction kills from a mafia on one side and pedobear recruits on the other.



Oh, ok then, then four people left for the cult, and Laix and WAD are probably just letting themselves be lynched to give time for Pedobear to get more recruits. That or they just don't care lol.

And yeah, I had the feeling it was only him since about Day 2.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 21, 2011)

Justice is being delivered to these Pedobear clowns. Those of you hiding, your time will come.

I'd say there's a small chance Laix is actually Pedobear himself. But after he and WAD are killed, we're going to need some more leads.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 21, 2011)

Was aiy revived/did he replace someone? Also, no idea what's been happening in here lately.

*[vote lynch laix]*


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Was aiy revived/did he replace someone? Also, no idea what's been happening in here lately.
> 
> *[vote lynch laix]*



aiyanah has now joined Cycloid and Tsubaki Sama as Prinnies under the command of Etna.

Etna, there are essentially 4 people in your faction. How wouldn't Pedobear want to recruit you?


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Was aiy revived/did he replace someone? Also, no idea what's been happening in here lately.
> 
> *[vote lynch laix]*



Aiyanah is now a prinny.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

lynch dj ploxxie


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 21, 2011)

Hmm, I see...tempted to follow the lead of my favoritest aiy-chan...


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch dj]*
for great justice


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> *[change vote lynch dj]*
> for great justice


Go right ahead. Let's see what result you bring us.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

i am just a prinny, my influence in here is null
dont be irked by my vote


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> aiyanah has now joined Cycloid and Tsubaki Sama as Prinnies under the command of Etna.
> 
> Etna, there are essentially 4 people in your faction. How wouldn't Pedobear want to recruit you?



Because Prinnies are generic townies and thus they wouldn't swap factions if Etna were to be culted. Etna is a townie, not a separate faction. Prinnies also get told about Etna's current faction, and can out Etna at any time if Etna were to change factions, basically meaning Etna would die the second she were to change factions.

That's why he wouldn't want to recruit Etna.


----------



## Mitsuru (Oct 21, 2011)

Well I guess we know who Etna is now.


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Well I guess we know who Etna is now.



We've known since about Phase 2.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

you seem quite well informed firestormer


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> you seem quite well informed firestormer



Yes, I am quite informed, one must uphold the knowledge of others and share it like a true gentleman 

Now go blow shit up.


----------



## TheScruffington (Oct 21, 2011)

aiyanah said:


> i am just a prinny, my influence in here is null
> dont be irked by my vote


I just thought I'd put it out there considering there has been a lot of doubt on me all game. 


Firestormer said:


> Because Prinnies are generic townies and thus they wouldn't swap factions if Etna were to be culted. Etna is a townie, not a separate faction. Prinnies also get told about Etna's current faction, and can out Etna at any time if Etna were to change factions, basically meaning Etna would die the second she were to change factions.
> 
> That's why he wouldn't want to recruit Etna.


I'm not sure if them being "generic townies" is legit. Still, if Pedobear recruited Etna, and gained FOUR people in his faction, that would be ridiculously overpowered, so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt there.

@Trib: Etna's identity has been out there for awhile, lol.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

Firestormer said:


> Yes, I am quite informed, one must uphold the knowledge of others and share it like a true gentleman
> 
> Now go blow shit up.



you'll have to throw me first


----------



## Firestormer (Oct 21, 2011)

DJ Scruffy said:


> I just thought I'd put it out there considering there has been a lot of doubt on me all game.
> 
> I'm not sure if them being "generic townies" is legit. Still, if Pedobear recruited Etna, and gained FOUR people in his faction, that would be ridiculously overpowered, so I'll give you the benefit of the doubt there.
> 
> @Trib: Etna's identity has been out there for awhile, lol.



Well, they can't do anything, and their vote weight is nothing, all they know is Etna's current allegiance, and they die when targeted. So I consider them pretty close to generics. (I didn't actually know they had no vote weight until just recently, it kinda makes sense why they aren't really trying now)

@Aiyanah; Dood, you're under my command. Go blow shit up.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 21, 2011)

fuck you bitch, i dont even have any info on my role right now :/


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks like Laix is up for the lynching

Also I'll go through and update the actions list and all before the next day phase


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 21, 2011)

*Bbbzztttt*
​
*Andou Mirai* has electrocuted *[???]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 21, 2011)

*Vote Count:*
*Laix:* 15 (Agmaster, Butō Rengoob, Chigoobarito, Cokie the Clown, DJ Scruffy, Firestormer, Geijutsu, Ishamael, Legend, Mastic, Miss Goobette, Platinum, RemChu, River Song, Tribulation)

*DJ Scruffy:* 1 (aiyanah)

*WAD:* 1 (WAD)


*Vote Tracking:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aiyanah > WAD > DJ Scruffy
Agmaster > Laix
Chigoobarito > Laix
Cokie the Clown > Laix
Cycloid 
DJ Scruffy > WAD > Laix
Firestormer  > Laix
Butō Rengoob > Laix
Geijutsu > WAD > Laix
Hammer
Immortal King
Ishamael > Laix
Keiichi Song
Laix
Legend > Laix
Mastic > Laix
Miss Goobette > Laix
On and On
Platinum > Laix
RemChu > Laix
River Song > Laix
SoulTaker
Tribulation > Laix
Tsubaki Sama 
WAD > WAD


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Oct 21, 2011)

*Death of the Hope Warrior*

​
*Maebara Keiichi (Laix)* has been lynched

*Keiichi Song* has been *mod-blocked*

*Cycloid (Prinny)* has been *mod-killed*

*Role:*

*Spoiler*: __ 





> *(Maebara Keiichi - Higurashi no Naku Koro ni)*
> *[Create Your Own Miracle] (Active One-Shot)* Once during the game you may protect all town roles from death for a single phase.
> 
> *[Hinamizawa Syndrome] (Passive)* If Furude Rika dies you will become a crazed serial killer that randomly kills one target each night.







*Night Phase 6 Begins
No Posting*​


----------

